# Word Association Game



## Philip Overby

This is a common game we do in my English classes.  Psychologists are fond of this too apparently.  Your goal?  Just write the first word that comes to your mind when you see the word.

For example:

Poster:  apple
Reply:  red
Reply:  blood
Reply:  orange
Reply:  juice

Etc. Etc.  

To keep it fun, let's keep it in the fantasy/sci-fi/speculative realm if we can.  Not a requirement, but possible if so.

Please list two words:
1.  The word from the previous post
2.  Your response to that word
*
Please limit your response to one word.* 

I'll start with the first word:

*Dragon*


----------



## Cheezyb10

*DRAGON*

Darkness


----------



## Butterfly

Darkness

Night


----------



## WyrdMystic

Night 

Knight


----------



## CupofJoe

Knight

Squire


----------



## Philip Overby

Squire

Arthur


----------



## Butterfly

Arthur

Excalibur


----------



## WyrdMystic

Excalibur

Lake


----------



## Ireth

Lake

Lady


----------



## Butterfly

Lady

Direwolf


----------



## WyrdMystic

Direwolf

Fang

(I wonder what apple red blood orange juice tastes like)


----------



## Ireth

Fang

Vampire


----------



## Butterfly

Vampire

Stake


----------



## WyrdMystic

Stake

Steak


----------



## Ireth

Steak

Rare


----------



## Butterfly

Rare

Gold


----------



## soulless

Gold


Lead


----------



## Ireth

Lead

Pipe


----------



## Butterfly

Pipe

Band


----------



## Ireth

Band

Rubber


----------



## CupofJoe

Rubber

Bullet


----------



## Ireth

Bullet

Gun


----------



## Butterfly

Gun

Powder


----------



## Ireth

Powder

Snow


----------



## Phietadix

Snow

Ice


----------



## Butterfly

Ice

Arse

10char


----------



## Ireth

Arse

Hole

/10char


----------



## WyrdMystic

Hole

Polo


----------



## Butterfly

Polo

Mints


----------



## Phietadix

Mints

Disgusting


----------



## Ireth

Mints

Pepper


----------



## Cheezyb10

Pepper 

Salt


----------



## FatCat

Salt 

Tequila


----------



## Ireth

Tequila

Lime


----------



## Phietadix

Lime

Lemon


----------



## Ireth

Lemon

Yellow


----------



## Phietadix

Yellow

Penguin


----------



## Ireth

Penguin

Joker


----------



## WyrdMystic

Joker

Ace


----------



## CupofJoe

Ace

Dalek 
...


----------



## Butterfly

Dalek 

Davros


----------



## WyrdMystic

Davros

Doctor


----------



## FatCat

Doctor

Hospital


----------



## Ireth

Hospital

Nurse


----------



## Drakhov

Nurse

Uniform


----------



## Ireth

Uniform

Identical


----------



## Phietadix

Identical

Twins


----------



## Drakhov

Twins 

Evil


----------



## WyrdMystic

Evil

Eviiiillllllll.....

Willow


----------



## Ireth

Willow

Oz


----------



## Cheezyb10

Oz 

Wizard


----------



## MereIllusion

Wizard

Witch


----------



## Drakhov

Witch

Which?


----------



## Ireth

Which?

What?


----------



## soulless

What?

Pardon?


----------



## Drakhov

Pardon

Absolution


----------



## WyrdMystic

Absolution

Absynthe


----------



## Butterfly

Absynthe

Fairy


----------



## WyrdMystic

Fairy

Dust


----------



## Phietadix

Fairy

Vampire (You can blame Ireth for this one)


----------



## Butterfly

Vampire

Bat


----------



## Drakhov

Bat

Mobile


----------



## soulless

Mobile

Home


----------



## Ireth

Home

Heart


----------



## Saigonnus

Heart


Fragile


----------



## Ireth

Fragile

Glass


----------



## soulless

Glass

Wine


----------



## Philip Overby

(I'm going to move this thread to Chit Chat, as it is similar to This or That? which is already there.)

Wine

Bottle


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Bottle 

Neck


----------



## WyrdMystic

Neck

Nape


----------



## FatCat

Nape

Grape


----------



## Butterfly

Grape

Juice


----------



## Ireth

Juice

Fruit


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Fruit

Cake


----------



## Ireth

Cake

Birthday


----------



## WyrdMystic

Birthday

Party


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Party 

On


----------



## Ireth

On

Off

(/10char)


----------



## FatCat

Off 

Work


----------



## Butterfly

Work

Skiving


----------



## Chime85

Skiving

Procrastinate


----------



## WyrdMystic

Procrastinate

Testiculate (okay slang, but still - means talking bollocks)


----------



## Ireth

Testiculate

Balls


----------



## FatCat

Balls 

Brass


----------



## Phietadix

Brass

Copper


----------



## Ireth

Copper

Bronze


----------



## Phietadix

Bronze

Gold


----------



## Ireth

Gold

Ring


----------



## Phietadix

Ring 

Sauron


----------



## Butterfly

Sauron

Mordor


----------



## soulless

Mordor

Orc


----------



## Ireth

Orc

Goblin


----------



## Butterfly

Goblin

Green


----------



## Ireth

Green

Bean


----------



## Chime85

Bean

poverty


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Poverty.

Rags.


----------



## Butterfly

Rags

Riches


----------



## Ireth

Riches

Royalty


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Royalty.

Crown.


----------



## Phietadix

Crown

Jewel


----------



## Butterfly

Jewel

Diamond


----------



## Ireth

Diamond

Shine


----------



## soulless

Shine

Bright


----------



## Butterfly

Bright

Light


----------



## Ireth

Light

Dark


----------



## Phietadix

Dark

Darkness


----------



## Ireth

Darkness

Night


----------



## soulless

Night

Stars


----------



## WyrdMystic

Stars

Shooting


----------



## PlotHolio

Shooting

Guns


----------



## Butterfly

Guns

Canons


----------



## David Ivanov

Cannons

Artillery


----------



## PlotHolio

Artillery

Explosions


----------



## Phietadix

Explosions

A-Team


----------



## soulless

A-Team

Fool


----------



## Phietadix

Fool

Pity


----------



## Butterfly

Pity

Full


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Full

House


----------



## Ireth

House

Doctor


----------



## Phietadix

Doctor

Who


----------



## Butterfly

Who

Dares


----------



## Phietadix

Dares

Challenge


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Challenge

Duel


----------



## David Ivanov

Duel

Rapier


----------



## Ireth

Rapier

Fencing


----------



## PlotHolio

Fencing

Olympic


----------



## Butterfly

Olympic

Gods


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Gods.

Radiance.


----------



## Phietadix

Radiance

light


----------



## Ireth

Light

Bright


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Bright.

Smile.


----------



## Ireth

Smile

Happy


----------



## Butterfly

Happy

Feet


----------



## Ireth

Feet

Ugly


----------



## Butterfly

Ugly

Fruit


----------



## soulless

Fruit

Juice


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Juice.

Red.


----------



## Ireth

Red

Raspberry


----------



## Ankari

Raspberry

Ketone


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Ketone.

Beaker.


----------



## Butterfly

Beaker

Muppets


----------



## soulless

Muppets

_(in)_ Space


----------



## Butterfly

Space

Bar


----------



## Ireth

Bar

Drink


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Drink

Cheers


----------



## Phietadix

Cheers

Exclaims


----------



## Devor

Exclaims

Excelsior


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

"Excelsior!"

Stooges


----------



## Ireth

Stooges

Three


----------



## Phietadix

Three

Four


----------



## Devor

Four

Fantastic


----------



## Ireth

Fantastic

Amazing


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Amazing

Astounding



(_Gruffalo_ reference, for those of you with kids.)


----------



## Devor

Astounding

Loser


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Loser

Accelerates


----------



## Phietadix

Accelerates

Speed


----------



## Ireth

Speed

Lightning


----------



## Phietadix

Lightning

Llucheden


----------



## Devor

Llucheden

Loo-in-the-kitchen?


----------



## Ireth

Loo-in-the-kitchen

Gross


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Gross.

Merchant.


----------



## Butterfly

Merchant

Navy


----------



## Devor

Navy

Blue


----------



## David Ivanov

Blue

Danube


----------



## Butterfly

Danube

Waltz


----------



## Ireth

Waltz

Romance


----------



## Butterfly

Romance

Valentine


----------



## Phietadix

Valentine

Saint


----------



## Ireth

Saint

Peter


----------



## Butterfly

Peter

Pevensie


----------



## Devor

Pevensie

Pensieve


----------



## Ireth

Pensieve

Memory


----------



## Butterfly

Memory

Cats


----------



## Ireth

Cats

Meow


----------



## Devor

Meow

Roar

(game I play with my son, I pretend I'm going to roar and then meow instead)


----------



## PlotHolio

(game I play with my son, I pretend I'm going to roar and then meow instead)

Childhood

Just kidding.

Roar

Dragon


----------



## Ireth

Dragon

Fire


----------



## Phietadix

Fire

Wood


----------



## Devor

Wood

Termite


----------



## Ireth

Termite

Mound


----------



## Mari

Mound 


Tumulus


----------



## Ankari

Tumulus

Barrow


----------



## Phietadix

Barrow

Wraiths


----------



## Ireth

Wraiths

Nazgul


----------



## WyrdMystic

Nazgul

Seagull


----------



## Butterfly

Seagull

Scavenger


----------



## Ireth

Scavenger

Hunt


----------



## Devor

Hunt

Wild


----------



## Butterfly

Wild

hair


----------



## Ireth

Hair

Brush


----------



## Butterfly

Brush

Tail


----------



## Devor

Tail

Gate


----------



## Ireth

Gate

Door


----------



## WyrdMystic

Door

Way

/10char


----------



## Phietadix

Way

One


----------



## Ireth

One

Ring

/10char


----------



## Devor

Ring

Mail


----------



## WyrdMystic

Mail

Box

/10char


----------



## Ireth

Box

Cardboard


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Cardboard.

Hardcore.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hardcore

Casual


----------



## Devor

Casual

Gamer


----------



## Phietadix

Gamer

Grammer


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Grammer

Spelleng





(NINJA'd IRETH!)


----------



## Ireth

Grammer [_sic_]

Grammar


----------



## Devor

Spelleng  |  Grammar

Standerds


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Standerds

Fallen


----------



## Butterfly

Fallen

Angels


----------



## Ireth

Angels

Wings


----------



## Butterfly

Wings

Fairy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fairy

Princess



(What? I have daughters. This is the most commonly used compound noun in my house.)


----------



## Butterfly

Princess

Castle


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Castle

Crashers


----------



## Ireth

Crashers

Gate


----------



## Butterfly

Gate

Portcullis


----------



## Phietadix

Portucllis

Spikes


----------



## Devor

Spikes

Buffy


----------



## soulless

Buffy

Dawn.


----------



## Phietadix

Dawn

Day


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Day.

Knight.


----------



## Phietadix

Knight

Matthew


----------



## Ireth

Matthew

Mark


----------



## FatCat

Matthew

Bible

<><><><><>><><><><>><>

Ninja'd, but Mark still applies. Divine interpretations ensue.


----------



## Phietadix

Bible

Christ


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Christ

Easter



(Too bad it wasn't Matthew, Mark, Luke... I would have finished with "duck.")


----------



## Ireth

Easter

Bunny



Legendary Sidekick said:


> (Too bad it wasn't Matthew, Mark, Luke... I would have finished with "duck.")



That's what I was going for, but FatCat broke the combo. XD


----------



## FatCat

Bunny

Shame


----------



## Ireth

Shame

Regret


----------



## Phietadix

Regret

Guilt


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Guilt.

Regret.


----------



## FatCat

Regret 

Guilt


----------



## Devor

Guilt

Trip


----------



## FatCat

Trip

Chevy Chase


----------



## FatCat

*double post


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Chevy Chase.

Super Mutant.


----------



## Butterfly

Super Mutant

Mum-ra


----------



## Phietadix

Mum-ra

Mummy


----------



## Butterfly

Mummy

Returns


----------



## Nihal

Returns

King


----------



## Phietadix

King

Prince


----------



## Ireth

Prince

Charming


----------



## Devor

Charming

Sarcasm


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sarcasm

Lowest


----------



## Phietadix

Lowest

Highest


----------



## CupofJoe

Note

/10Char


----------



## Phietadix

/10 Char

10 Characters


----------



## Butterfly

10 Characters

Multi-POV


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Multi-POV

POW camp.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

POW camp.

Pox


----------



## soulless

Pox

Chicken


----------



## Ireth

Chicken

Noodle


----------



## Phietadix

Noodle

Soup


----------



## Ireth

Soup

Kitchen


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Kitchen.

Knives.


----------



## Devor

Knives

Throwing


----------



## Ireth

Throwing

Tantrum


----------



## Nihal

Tantrum

Garden


----------



## Ireth

Garden

Flowers


----------



## Phietadix

Flowers

Flour


----------



## Devor

Flour

Yeast


----------



## Ireth

Yeast

Rise


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Rise.

Batman.


----------



## Ireth

Batman

Dark


----------



## CupofJoe

Dark

Lagers


----------



## Butterfly

Lagers

Lime


----------



## Nihal

Lime

Summer


----------



## Devor

Summer

Firefly


----------



## Nihal

Firefly

Childhood


----------



## Butterfly

Childhood

Games


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Childhood.

Stinging nettle.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Games

Ninja ('d)


----------



## Ireth

Ninja

Warrior


----------



## Devor

Warrior

Killer


----------



## Ireth

Killer

Murderer


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Murderer

Crowers


----------



## Devor

Crowers

Neverland


----------



## Ireth

Neverland

Peter Pan


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Peter Pan

Panhandler


----------



## Phietadix

Panhandler

Pan Handle


----------



## Butterfly

Pan Handle

Manhandle


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Manhandle

Manslaughter


----------



## Devor

Manslaughter

Rambo


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Rambo.

Roshambo.


----------



## Butterfly

Roshambo.

Mamba


----------



## soulless

Mamba

Bride

(too much Kill Bill)


----------



## Devor

(too much Kill Bill)

College dorms


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

College Dorms

Goldeneye



((Boy, does that date me. Not like anyone else was dating me in those days. Hence, the video game tourneys. I had to be able to win at something!))


----------



## PlotHolio

Goldeneye

Suave


----------



## Nihal

Suave

Homeland


----------



## Butterfly

Homeland

Wales


----------



## CupofJoe

Wales

Seaweed


----------



## Devor

Seaweed

Unnamed-Floating-Seaweed-Fisherman-Village-In-An-Unused-Concept


----------



## Justme

nourishment


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Nourishment.

Health.


----------



## KellyB

Health

Sickness


----------



## Ireth

Sickness

Disease


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Disease.

Plague.


----------



## Nihal

Plague

Rats


----------



## Butterfly

Rats

Fleas


----------



## soulless

Fleas

Circus


----------



## Butterfly

Circus

Acrobats


----------



## Nihal

Acrobats

Dance


----------



## Devor

Dance

Recitation


----------



## Mindfire

Recitation 

Poem


----------



## Ireth

Poem

Epic


----------



## Devor

Epic

Fantasy


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Fantasy.

Gold.


----------



## Ireth

Gold

Precious


----------



## Mindfire

Precious

Ring


----------



## Ankari

Ring

Fire


----------



## Ireth

Fire

Burn


----------



## Butterfly

Burn

Baby (Burn)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Baby

Crying


(She really is! I better get upstairs!)


----------



## Nihal

Crying

Rain


----------



## Butterfly

Rain

Downpour


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Butterfly said:


> Rain
> 
> Downpour



Downpour

Raincoat


----------



## Butterfly

Raincoat

(and)

Wellies


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Wellies

Mud


----------



## Butterfly

Mud

Squelch


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Squelch

Onomatopoeia


----------



## Mindfire

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Squelch
> 
> Onomatopoeia



Onomatopoeia

Batman


----------



## Devor

Batman

Joker


----------



## Phietadix

Joker

Riddler


----------



## FatCat

Riddler

Green


----------



## Mindfire

Green

Arrow


----------



## soulless

Arrow

Bow

..


----------



## Mindfire

Bow

Shoot


----------



## Butterfly

Shoot

Score


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Score

Prizes


----------



## Nihal

Prizes

Free


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Free

--

Dumb


----------



## Devor

Dumb

Tweedle


----------



## Nihal

Tweedle

Punch


----------



## Butterfly

Punch

Judy


----------



## Phietadix

Judy

Judge


----------



## Mindfire

Judy 

Judge


----------



## Butterfly

Judge / Judge

Mindreaders


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Mindreaders.

Mindflayers.


----------



## Nihal

Mindflayers

Drizzt


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Drizzt.

Clone.


----------



## Butterfly

Clone

Wars


----------



## Phietadix

Wars 

Star


----------



## Butterfly

Star

ratS


----------



## CupofJoe

Rats

--

Nest


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Nest

Eggs


----------



## soulless

Eggs


Souffle


----------



## Phietadix

Souffle

Alton


----------



## Mindfire

Alton

Brown


----------



## Phietadix

Brown

Black


----------



## Mindfire

Black

8-Ball


----------



## PlotHolio

8-Ball

Magic


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Magic.

Sword.


----------



## Nihal

Sword

Stone


----------



## Mindfire

Stone

Henge


----------



## Phietadix

Henge

Door


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Door

Portal


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Portal.

Aperture.

We do what we must, because we can.


----------



## Mindfire

Aperture

Hole


----------



## PlotHolio

Hole

Plot


----------



## Nihal

Plot

Twist


----------



## Mindfire

Twist

Cinnamon


----------



## Ireth

Cinnamon

Toast


----------



## Phietadix

Toast

Crunch


----------



## Mindfire

Crunch

Captain


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Captain.

Obvious.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Obvious

State


----------



## Phietadix

State

(of)

Missouri


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Missouri.

Misery.


----------



## Mindfire

Misery

Pain


----------



## Butterfly

Pain

Pleasure


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Pleasure

Contentment


----------



## Nihal

Contentment

Tranquility


----------



## Devor

Tranquility

Feng Shui


----------



## Phietadix

Feng Shui

Fang Shoe


----------



## Mindfire

Fang Shoe

Golf Shoe


----------



## Butterfly

Golf Shoe

Golf Balls


----------



## Phietadix

Golf Balls

Water Hazard


----------



## Mindfire

Water Hazard 

Mini-golf


----------



## Nihal

Mini-golf

Unknown


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Unknown

Enigma


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Enigma.

Riddle.


----------



## Nihal

Riddle

Time


----------



## PlotHolio

Time

Beard

(Don't ask.)


----------



## Phietadix

Beard

Hair

(What does it have to do with time anyway?)


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Hair.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Butterfly

Gorgeous.

Me.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Me.

Too. Tenchars.


----------



## Ireth

Too

Three


----------



## Butterfly

Three

Free


----------



## Nihal

Free

Sleep


----------



## soulless

Sleep

Dream


----------



## Butterfly

Dream

Pipe


----------



## Ireth

Pipe

Organ


----------



## Devor

Organ

Kidney


----------



## Phietadix

Kidney

Charlie (Ireth is to be blamed for this as well 'see Fortunately Unfortuantely'


----------



## Butterfly

Charlie

Chocolate


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Chocolate

Orange


----------



## Nihal

Orange

Cake


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Cake

Birthday


----------



## Mindfire

Birthday

Bandit (+1 if you remember the show I'm referencing)


----------



## Aravelle

Bandit

Chinchilla [don't judge me]


----------



## Ireth

Chinchilla

Cute


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chinchilla

*Judgement!*


Cute

Ninji


----------



## Nihal

Ninji

Ugly!


----------



## Ireth

Ugly

Duckling


----------



## Devor

Duckling

Dumplings


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dumplings

Peking Duck


(I should be ashamed. I have a Chinese wife, and I follow real Chinese food with Americanized Chinese Restaurant food.)


----------



## PlotHolio

Peking Duck

Dollar

(Because they sell live ducks for one dollar in China.)


----------



## Mindfire

Dollar

Bill


----------



## Butterfly

Bill

Old (bill)


----------



## Aravelle

Old [bill]

Little [Bill]


----------



## Mindfire

Little 

Stewart


----------



## Nihal

Stewart

Steward


----------



## Butterfly

Steward

(of)

Gondor


----------



## Mindfire

Gondor 

Rohan


----------



## Phietadix

Rohan

Horse


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Horse

Feathers


----------



## Butterfly

Feathers

Birds


----------



## Nihal

Birds

Omen


----------



## Butterfly

Omen

Damian


----------



## Mindfire

Damian

Wayne


----------



## Aravelle

Wayne

Bruce


----------



## Butterfly

Bruce

Robert (the)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Robert (the)

Purple Car



(My dad used to make up bed time stories about "Robert the Purple Car." I couldn't help myself!)


----------



## Nihal

Purple Car

Awkward


----------



## Devor

Awkward

Date


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Date

Starbucks


----------



## Ireth

Starbucks

Coffee


----------



## Phietadix

Coffee

Tea (You can never have too much tea)


----------



## Nihal

Tea

Chlorophyll


----------



## Ireth

Chlorophyll

Green


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Green.

Dollars.


----------



## Butterfly

Dollars

Scents


----------



## soulless

Scents

Smell


----------



## Mindfire

Smell

Sheep


----------



## Butterfly

Smell

Stink


----------



## Nihal

Sheep

Cozy

(Sorry Butterfly, you got ninja'd)


----------



## Butterfly

(Stupid kindle)

Cozy

Fire


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Fire

Elemental


----------



## Butterfly

Elemental

Magic


----------



## Mindfire

Magic

Magicka


----------



## PlotHolio

Magicka

Potion


----------



## Mindfire

Potion

Perk Tree


----------



## Nihal

Perk Tree

Slow

(I'm not a farmer ;x)


----------



## Ireth

Slow

Steady


----------



## soulless

Steady

Sturdy


----------



## Butterfly

Sturdy

Strong


----------



## Ireth

Strong

Hold


----------



## Butterfly

Hold

Prison


----------



## Mindfire

Prison

Guard


----------



## Nihal

Guard

Watch


----------



## Ireth

Watch

Wrist


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wrist

Push-ups


(I hate wrist push-ups)


----------



## Mindfire

Push-ups

Training


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Training

Wheels


----------



## Mindfire

Wheels

Batmobile


----------



## Ireth

Batmobile

Batman


----------



## Mindfire

Batman

Superhero


----------



## Ireth

Superhero

Superman


----------



## Aravelle

Superman

[other than superhero damn it] Cape


----------



## PlotHolio

Cape

Skyrim

(I downloaded a mod that added capes.)


----------



## Ireth

Cape

Swish


----------



## Butterfly

Swish

Tail


----------



## CupofJoe

Tail
--
Tale


----------



## Butterfly

Tale

Male


----------



## Mindfire

Male

Superhero (to spite Aravelle lol )


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Superhero

Sidekick


(Why wouldn't I?)


----------



## Mindfire

Sidekick

Incrediboy (lol The Incredibles)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Incrediboy

Morning Hair


(my wife called me 'Incrediboy' the first time she sw how my hair sticks up in the morning)


----------



## Butterfly

Morning Hair

Morning Breath


----------



## Mindfire

Morning Breath

Dragon Breath


----------



## Phietadix

Dragon Breath

Death by Dragon


----------



## Mindfire

Death by Dragon

Death by Dragonborn


----------



## Nihal

Death by Dragonborn

Fall


----------



## Butterfly

Fall

Ouch!!!


----------



## Nihal

Ouch!!!

Pouch


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pouch

-

Joey


----------



## PlotHolio

Joey

Youngster


----------



## Mindfire

Youngster

Adventurer


----------



## Butterfly

Adventurer

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## CupofJoe

Winnie the Pooh

Piglet


----------



## Nihal

Piglet

Bee


----------



## Butterfly

Bee

Keeper


----------



## Mindfire

Winnie the Pooh

Epic Pooh (that essay is full of crap though)


----------



## PlotHolio

Epic Pooh

Chicken


----------



## Ireth

Chicken

Wing


----------



## PlotHolio

Wing

Gundam


----------



## Nihal

Gundam

J-Rock


----------



## PlotHolio

J-Rock

Versailles

(They have an odd name for a J-Rock band and I remembered it.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Versailles

Nothing


(I thought I failed to think of a word, but the lack of a word gave me a word. Yay?)


----------



## PlotHolio

Nothing

Everything

(For future reference, Sidekick, Versailles is a city in France. It's where the Royal Palace is.)


----------



## Ireth

Everything

42


----------



## Phietadix

42

Hitchhiking


----------



## BenGoram

Hitchhiking

Galaxy


----------



## Nihal

Galaxy

Comet


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Comet

Mine


(My last name is Haley. Haley, Halley… close enough. Or as close as I'll ever get to owning a comet anyway.)


----------



## Ireth

Mine

Seagull


----------



## Mindfire

Seagull

Pigeon


----------



## soulless

Pidgeon

Pool


----------



## PlotHolio

Pool

Stick


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Stick.

Bash.


----------



## Nihal

Bash

Drop


----------



## CupofJoe

Drop

Doxie


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Doxie.....


----------



## Mindfire

Moxie 

Harley Quinn


----------



## FatCat

Harley Quinn

Run


----------



## Butterfly

Run

Tackle


----------



## soulless

tackle

rugby!


----------



## Aravelle

Rugby

Scottish [man]


----------



## Butterfly

Scottish

Highlander


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Highlander

One


----------



## Mindfire

(Highlander) One

Highlander 2


----------



## Steerpike

Highlander 2

Manure


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Manure

Biff Tannen


----------



## soulless

Biff Tannen

Almanac


----------



## Phietadix

Almanac

Poor Richard's


----------



## Nihal

Poor Richard's

Old Kingdom


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Old Kingdom

Cole (…dom)


----------



## Mindfire

Cole 

Coal


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Coal

Working…


----------



## Mindfire

Working

Labor


----------



## Butterfly

Labor

Birth


----------



## Mindfire

Birth

Origin


----------



## Butterfly

Origin

Beginning


----------



## Mindfire

Beginning

Start


----------



## Phietadix

Start

Genesis


----------



## Mindfire

Genesis

Highlander: The Source


----------



## soulless

Highlander: The Source

Methos


----------



## Mindfire

Methos

Porthos


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Porthos

Porthouse


----------



## Devor

Porthouse

T-Bone


----------



## Mindfire

T-Bone

Clifford


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Clifford

Fjord


----------



## Devor

Fjord

Iceland


----------



## Nihal

Iceland

Vinland


----------



## Butterfly

Vinland

Wineland


----------



## Devor

Wineland

VACATION!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Vacation

Holiday Road


----------



## Butterfly

Holiday Road

Traffic Jam


----------



## Nihal

Traffic Jam

Reading


----------



## Ireth

Reading

Book


----------



## Mindfire

Book

Eragon


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Eragon (probably pronounced air-ah-gone, but I can't help but read as ee-ragon)

Email


----------



## Mindfire

Email

Spam


----------



## Nihal

Spam

Food


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Food.

Album


----------



## Mindfire

Album

Extinct


----------



## Devor

Extinct

Extant


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Extant.

Sextant.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sextant

6:10


----------



## Mindfire

6:10

3:10

(points if you follow up with the correct reference)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

3:10

(to) Yuma


----------



## Ireth

Yuma

Numa (Numa yay)

dangit, now that song is in my head. XD


----------



## Mindfire

Numa

Nuke


----------



## soulless

Nuke

Judgment


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Judgment

9 (points if you follow up with the correct reference)


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

9

Wraiths.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Judgment 9​



Wraiths

Wrath


----------



## Devor

Wrath

Mindfire  (see (un)fortunately thread for reference)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Wrath of) Mindfire

Oatmeal Spill


----------



## CupofJoe

Oatmeal Spill

Microwave mornings


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Microwave mornings.

Mad science.


----------



## Phietadix

Mad Science

Oatmeal Butter Cats


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oatmeal Butter Cats

Devour


----------



## Phietadix

Devour

Devor


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Devor

Congratulations! (…but shouldn't you be Dragon's-Egging a wolf while you're here?

EDIT- You Dragon's-Egged the hell out of that wolf!)


----------



## Nihal

Congratulations!

XP


----------



## Butterfly

XP

New powers!


----------



## Ireth

New powers!

As the plot demands.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

As the plot demands.

Fun.


----------



## Phietadix

Fun

Death


----------



## soulless

Death

(of a) hero


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Hero

(of) Oakvale


----------



## Devor

Oakvale

Chicken Chaser


----------



## Phietadix

Chicken Chaser

Chick-fil-A


----------



## Nihal

Chick-fil-A

Unknown


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Unknown

Source of all that blood


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Source.

Light.


----------



## Ireth

Light

Bulb


----------



## CupofJoe

Bulb
--
Tuber


----------



## Ireth

Tuber

Potato


----------



## Devor

Potato

Famine


----------



## soulless

Famine

Hunger


----------



## Butterfly

Hunger

Games


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Games

Over Men


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Overmen.

Nietzsche.


----------



## CupofJoe

Nietzsche

Moustache


----------



## Butterfly

Moustache

Movember


----------



## soulless

Movember

Guy Fawkes


----------



## Ireth

Guy Fawkes

Parliament


----------



## Nihal

Parliament

Parlay


----------



## Phietadix

Parlay

Jack Sparrow


----------



## Ireth

(Ninja'd!)

Jack Sparrow

Rum


----------



## Nihal

Rum

Bones


----------



## Ireth

Bones

Dry


----------



## Butterfly

Dry

Martini


----------



## Ireth

Martini

Olive


----------



## Phietadix

Olive

Garden


----------



## Nihal

Garden

Secret


----------



## Ireth

Secret

Keeper


----------



## Butterfly

Keeper

Creeper


----------



## Ireth

Creeper

Hiss


----------



## Butterfly

Hiss

parselmouth


----------



## Ireth

Parselmouth

Voldemort


----------



## Butterfly

Voldemort

Basilisk


----------



## Ireth

Basilisk

Death Glare


----------



## Butterfly

Death Glare

Petrified


----------



## Ireth

Petrified

Hermione


----------



## Butterfly

Hermione

Harry


----------



## Nihal

Harry

Glasses


----------



## Butterfly

Glasses

Wine


----------



## Devor

Wine

Cellar


----------



## Ireth

Cellar

Underground


----------



## Nihal

Underground

Dungeon


----------



## Ireth

Dungeon

Dragon


----------



## Nihal

Dragon

Uni








Edit: HAH! I'm a couple of seconds faster than you, lalala!


----------



## Devor

Dragon

Bike (don't ask)

_D'oh!  Ninjaed!_

Uni

Cycle (nice how that worked)


----------



## Ireth

Cycle

Circle


----------



## Nihal

Circle

(of)

Life


----------



## Ireth

Life

(is a)

Highway

(...I'm gonna ride it, all night long...)


----------



## Devor

Highway

Bandits


----------



## Ireth

Bandits

Robbers


----------



## CupofJoe

Robbers

Bankers


----------



## Nihal

Bankers

Crisis


----------



## Ireth

Crisis

Danger


----------



## Butterfly

Danger

Mouse


----------



## Ireth

Mouse

Trap


----------



## Butterfly

Trap

Ambush


----------



## Ireth

Ambush

Sneaky


----------



## Butterfly

Sneaky

Thief


----------



## Devor

Thief

Lockpick


----------



## Ireth

Lockpick

Bobby pin


----------



## Nihal

Bobby pin

Curls


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Curls

Lice


----------



## Butterfly

Lice

Fleas


----------



## Ireth

Fleas

Plague


----------



## Chime85

Plague

Oil


----------



## Ireth

Oil

Vegetable


----------



## Butterfly

Vegetable

Onion


----------



## Ireth

Onion

Ring


----------



## Butterfly

Ring

a-ring-o'-roses


----------



## Devor

a-ring-o'-roses

Fairy circle


----------



## Butterfly

Fairy circle

Mushrooms


----------



## Ireth

Mushrooms

Badger


----------



## Butterfly

Badger

(&)

Bodger


----------



## Ireth

Bodger

Dodger


----------



## Butterfly

Dodger

Roger


----------



## Ireth

Roger

Over


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Over
  &
Out


----------



## Ireth

Out

(of)

Luck


----------



## Devor

Luck

Irish


----------



## Phietadix

Irish

Ireth


----------



## Devor

Ireth

Magic Harp


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Magic Harp

Magic Heart


----------



## Devor

Magic Heart

The Madonna


----------



## Ireth

The Madonna

Mary


----------



## Nihal

Mary

Sue

(lalala I need 10 characters...)


----------



## Ireth

Sue

Lawyer


----------



## Devor

Lawyer

Steerpike


----------



## Ireth

Steerpike

Hypnocat


----------



## Nihal

Hypnocat

Hypnotoad


----------



## Ireth

Hypnotoad

Glory


----------



## Devor

Glory

Quest


----------



## Phietadix

Quest

Penguin ((Don't ask why, I don't know myself))


----------



## Ireth

Penguin

Tuxedo


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Tuxedo

Joker


----------



## CupofJoe

Joker

All in


----------



## Ireth

Joker

Wild


----------



## Devor

All in; Wild

Texas Hold 'Em


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Texas Hold 'Em

Texas Fold 'Em


----------



## Ireth

Texas Fold 'Em

Texas Know When to Walk Away


----------



## CupofJoe

Texas Know When to Walk Away

ZZ Top - That lil'old band from Texas


----------



## Sparkie

ZZ Top - That lil'old band from Texas 

Beards


----------



## Devor

Beards

Beardo


----------



## Phietadix

Beardo

Beads


----------



## Ireth

Beads

Necklace


----------



## Butterfly

Beads

Sweat 

(Ninja'd)

Necklace

Chain


----------



## Ireth

Sweat

Drop


----------



## Butterfly

Drop

Exhaustion


----------



## Devor

Exhaustion

Newborn ((as in, baby boy number 3 is due in June))


----------



## Ireth

Newborn

Baby

(Congrats, Devor! Hope all goes well!)


----------



## Butterfly

Baby

Bundle


----------



## Ireth

Bundle

Up


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bundle

Joy (congrats, Devor - 3 is fun and same gender is cheap(er than having to buy all new outfits))



Ninja'd (so many times today)


*Up

Lifting*


----------



## Ireth

Bundle

Up


----------



## Butterfly

Up

What's


----------



## Mindfire

What's

Cooking


----------



## Devor

Cooking

The ROCK


----------



## Nihilium 7th

The Rock

Bottom


----------



## Nihal

Bottom

Line


----------



## CupofJoe

Line

Walking the


----------



## Butterfly

Walking the

Beat


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Beat

down.


----------



## Butterfly

down.

Out


----------



## Devor

Out

Cast

/10char


----------



## Ireth

Cast

Iron


----------



## Butterfly

Iron

Giant


----------



## Devor

Giant

Skyscraper


----------



## Nihal

Skyscraper

Dubai


----------



## soulless

Dubai

World


----------



## Devor

World

(of)

Warcraft


----------



## Nihal

Warcraft

Maelstrom


----------



## FatCat

Maelstrom

Squid


----------



## Devor

Squid

Ink


----------



## Ireth

Ink

Blot

/10char


----------



## Devor

Blot

(on my)

Life


----------



## Nihal

Life

Stamina


----------



## CupofJoe

Stamina

10K


----------



## soulless

10K

40K

(10 char)


----------



## Butterfly

40K

Â£30,000 after tax


----------



## FatCat

tax

death


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Death.

Immortality.


----------



## Ireth

Immortality

Horcrux


----------



## Devor

Horcrux

Phylactery


----------



## Nihal

Phylactery

Lich


----------



## Ireth

Lich

Lichen


----------



## Butterfly

Lichen

Fungus


----------



## Ireth

Fungus

Mushroom


----------



## Devor

Mushroom

Bigg'umized (what my wife and I call it when we get a mushroom in New Super Mario Bros)


----------



## Ireth

Bigg'umized

Embiggen (verb, meaning to make something bigger)


----------



## Butterfly

Embiggen

(by)

Chocolate


----------



## Ireth

Chocolate

Sweet


----------



## Butterfly

Sweet

Tweet


----------



## Ireth

Tweet

Bird


----------



## Butterfly

Bird

Robin


----------



## Ireth

Robin

Red


----------



## Butterfly

Red

Tights


----------



## Devor

Red

Tights

Superman


----------



## Butterfly

Superman

Smallville


----------



## Ireth

Smallville

Little town


----------



## Nihal

Little town

Silent Hill


----------



## Devor

Silent Hill

Weathertop


----------



## Ireth

Weathertop

Nazgul


----------



## Mindfire

Nazgul 

The Nine (Divines)


----------



## Ireth

The Nine

Realms


----------



## Nihal

Realms

Forgotten


----------



## soulless

Forgotten

What?


----------



## CupofJoe

What?

Who's on first...


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Who's on first...

I don't know.


----------



## PlotHolio

(Abbot and Costello, Aidan!)

I don't know.

Planetside 2

(Because of things on my other monitor.)


----------



## Devor

"I don't know."

Third base.

Planetside 2

Time Sink


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Time Sink

Bath Time


----------



## Butterfly

Bath Time

Buuubbbless


----------



## Nihal

Buuubbbless

Sneeze


----------



## Butterfly

Sneeze

Splodge


----------



## Devor

Splodge

Splurge


----------



## Ireth

Splurge

Excess


----------



## Butterfly

Excess

Abscess


----------



## Steerpike

Abscess

Abscissa


----------



## Nihal

Abscissa

Descriptive geometry

*shivers*


----------



## Kittywithpen

Cthulhu

Octopus


----------



## PlotHolio

Octopus

Squid


----------



## Devor

Squid

Soup


----------



## FatCat

Soup

Sick


squid soup...the mysteries of the human mind are vast.


----------



## Devor

Sick

Yes

/10char


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Yes

Why?

(you know what goes here)


----------



## Ireth

Why?

Because


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Because

Reaction


----------



## Nihal

Reaction

Force


----------



## Devor

Force

The


----------



## Butterfly

The

Thing


----------



## Nihal

Thing

Blob


----------



## soulless

Blob

Dukes

(10)


----------



## Ireth

Dukes

Duchess


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Duchess

Hazard


----------



## Devor

Hazard

Guess


----------



## Nihal

Guess

What


----------



## Butterfly

What

Where


----------



## Devor

Where

Here


----------



## Butterfly

Here

Hear


----------



## Ireth

Hear

Sound


----------



## Butterfly

Sound

Sonic


----------



## Ireth

Sonic

Hedgehog


----------



## Steerpike

Hedgehog

Spines


----------



## Butterfly

Spines

Dragon


----------



## Nihal

Dragon

Epicness


----------



## Butterfly

Epicness

Epic... Nessie


----------



## Ireth

Epic... Nessie

Loch Ness


----------



## Steerpike

Epic Nessie

Pleisiosaur

(lol. DamnYOU!)


----------



## Steerpike

Ireth said:


> Epic... Nessie
> 
> Loch Ness



Loch Ness

Pleisiosaur


----------



## Butterfly

Pleisiosaur

Dinosaur


----------



## Nihal

Dinosaur

Sad T-Rex


----------



## Steerpike

T-Rex

Bang a Gong


----------



## Butterfly

Gong

Metallophone


----------



## Nihal

Metallophone

Culture


----------



## Ireth

Culture

Anthropology


----------



## Steerpike

Anthropology

Claude Levi-Strauss


----------



## Butterfly

Strauss

Composer


----------



## Ireth

Composer

Music


----------



## Chime85

Music

Cartoons


----------



## Devor

Cartoons

_Where's Perry?_


----------



## Nihal

Where's Perry?

Waldo.


----------



## Butterfly

Waldo

(it's)

Wally


----------



## Nihal

Wally

Agreed


----------



## Butterfly

Agreed

resolution


----------



## Devor

Resolution

Diet


----------



## CupofJoe

Diet

of Worms


----------



## Nihal

Worms

Game


----------



## Ireth

Game

Lost


----------



## Devor

Lost

Marbles


----------



## Ireth

Marbles

Happy thoughts


----------



## soulless

Happy thoughts

Co-worker


----------



## Butterfly

Co-worker

Fight!


----------



## Devor

Fight!

3 . . . 2 . . . . 1.


----------



## Nihal

3 . . . 2 . . . . 1.

Happy New Year!


----------



## PlotHolio

Happy New Year!

Ball


----------



## Ireth

Ball

Gown


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Gown

Tiara


----------



## PlotHolio

Tiara

Tears


----------



## Ireth

Tears

Grief


----------



## Nihal

Grief

Hospital


----------



## Devor

Hospital

Hospice


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hospice

Hot spice!


----------



## Butterfly

Hot Spice

Vindaloo


----------



## PlotHolio

Vindaloo

Dream


----------



## Nihal

Dream

Drum


----------



## Devor

Drum

Dumb


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Drum) Dumb

Ditty (Dum-Ditty, Dum, Dum, Dum)


----------



## Sparkie

Legendary Sidekick said:


> (Drum) Dumb
> 
> Ditty (Dum-Ditty, Dum, Dum, Dum)



(Sing along time!

Dum dum dum dum

dum-be-do-be-dum

dum dum dum dum

dum-be-do-be-dum

Dum dum dum dum

dum-be-do-be-dum

WO WO WO WO!)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Wo wo wo wo

Wah wah woo wa-wah


----------



## Mindfire

Wah wah woo wa-wah

Crying


----------



## Nihal

Crying

Tantrum


----------



## Ireth

Tantrum

Temper


----------



## Butterfly

Temper

Fury


----------



## Devor

Fury

Furries


----------



## Ireth

Furries

Anthropomorphic


----------



## Butterfly

Anthropomorphic

Fantasy!!!


----------



## Devor

Fantasy!!

Football

. . . . wait, what did I just type?


----------



## Butterfly

Football

Swans... (current champs of some league. Don't really follow it).


----------



## soulless

Swans

Lakes


----------



## Nihal

Lakes

Depth


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Depth

Purpleness


----------



## Nihal

Purpleness

Fight


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Fight.

Hotbloodedness.


----------



## FatCat

Hotbloodedness

Dictionary


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Dictionary.

Google.


----------



## soulless

Google

(is your)

Friend


----------



## Mindfire

Friend

Dog


----------



## Butterfly

Dog

Snowy


----------



## Chime85

Snowy

Yellow


----------



## Nihal

Yellow

Sun


----------



## Devor

Sun

Solar Radiation


----------



## Butterfly

Radiation

Mutant


----------



## Nihal

Mutant

Turtles


----------



## Devor

Turtles

Bowser


----------



## Nihal

Bowser

Browser


----------



## Butterfly

Browser

Shopper


----------



## Ireth

Shopper

Photoshop


----------



## Nihal

Photoshop

Paint


----------



## Ireth

Paint

Artist


----------



## Nihal

Artist

Madness


----------



## Philip Overby

Madness

Cthulu


----------



## Ireth

Cthulhu

Sleeps


----------



## Steerpike

Sleeps

Dreaming


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dreaming

Boating


----------



## Devor

Boating

Doting


----------



## Ireth

((Ninja'd!))

Doting

Spoiled


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Spoiled

Again (Curses!)


----------



## Mindfire

Again

Foiled


----------



## CupofJoe

Foiled

Curses!


----------



## Nihal

Curses!

Thunder


----------



## Butterfly

Thunder

Pants


----------



## Butterfly

Thunder

Pants


----------



## Philip Overby

Pants

Poo


----------



## Nihal

Poo

Littler box


----------



## Butterfly

Littler box

Bigger box


----------



## Philip Overby

Bigger box

Big screen TV


----------



## Butterfly

Big Screen TV

Cinema


----------



## Ireth

Cinema

Movies


----------



## Nihal

Movies

Snack


----------



## Ireth

Snack

Munchies


----------



## Butterfly

Munchies

Toffee


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Toffee

Salt Water (is that a New England thing? - and I realize it's salt water taffy)


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Salt Water

aquaphobia


----------



## Phietadix

aquaphobia 

Aqua Man


----------



## Nihal

Aquaman

Cannibalism


----------



## Butterfly

Cannibalism

Chianti


----------



## PlotHolio

Chianti

Beans


----------



## Devor

Beans

Black


----------



## Nihal

Black

Coffee


----------



## Phietadix

Coffee

Tea (The great and powerful)


----------



## Ireth

Tea

Cup

(10char)


----------



## PlotHolio

Cup

Christ


----------



## Phietadix

Christ

Savior


----------



## PlotHolio

Savior

Booze


----------



## Ireth

Booze

Hound


----------



## Nihal

Hound

Burn


----------



## Ireth

Burn

Fire


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fire

Bad




...


----------



## Ireth

Bad

Worse


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Worse

_*Better *_(We can color letters! That IS better!)


----------



## Philip Overby

Better

Cheddar


----------



## Ireth

Cheddar

Cheese


----------



## Phietadix

Cheese

Photo


----------



## Philip Overby

Photo 

Synthesis


----------



## Phietadix

(Photo) Synthesis 

Plants


----------



## CupofJoe

Plants

Evidence


----------



## Butterfly

Evidence

Proof


----------



## Nihal

Proof

_(of)_

Concept


----------



## PlotHolio

Concept

Art


----------



## Phietadix

Art

Painting


----------



## Devor

Painting

So scared of breaking it  (D'oh!  Sorry, song stuck in my head.)

Canvas


----------



## Nihal

Canvas

Messy


----------



## PlotHolio

Messy

Baby


----------



## Butterfly

Baby

Pink


----------



## Phietadix

Pink

Purple


----------



## Nihal

Purple

Royal


----------



## Phietadix

Royal 

Beagle


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Beagle

Ceagle (the dog-lover's _Eragon)_




+5 pts. to whoever posts either of my two predicted follow-ups


----------



## Butterfly

Ceagle

(reminds me of...)

Smeagol


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Smeagol

Smee


----------



## Phietadix

Smee

Bree


----------



## Ireth

Bree

The Shire


----------



## Nihal

The Shire

Tobacco


----------



## Phietadix

Tobacco 

Hobbit Weed


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hobbit Weed

Weak Habit


----------



## Devor

Weak Habit

Hat-dropping Nun


----------



## Butterfly

Nun

Bun

10char


----------



## Mindfire

Bun

Bread


----------



## Steerpike

Bread 

Cash


----------



## Mindfire

Cash

Clash


----------



## Steerpike

Clash

London Calling


----------



## NeuroticNessie

London Calling 

Skyfall


----------



## Mindfire

Skyfall

Chicken Little


----------



## Nihal

Chicken Little

El Pollo Diablo


----------



## PlotHolio

El Pollo Diablo

Howard the Duck


----------



## Phietadix

Howard the Duck 

Marvel (I guess I'm not the only one who knows of his existence)


----------



## PlotHolio

Marvel

Spiderman

(This is going to go in circles now but I have to follow the rules.)


----------



## Nihal

Spiderman

Spider-Pig


----------



## PlotHolio

Spider-Pig

Simpsons


----------



## Devor

Simpsons

Self-Parody


----------



## CupofJoe

Self-Parody

Seth MacFarlane


----------



## Mindfire

Seth McFarlane 

Bad Jokes


----------



## Butterfly

Bad Jokes

Joker


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Joker

Thief


----------



## Phietadix

Thief

Robber


----------



## Nihal

Robber

Treasure


----------



## Phietadix

Treausre 

Lizards


----------



## Nihal

((Hahaha!))

Lizards

Flying Draco!


----------



## Butterfly

Flying Draco!

Drake


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Drake

Cycle


----------



## Philip Overby

(I see what you did there.)

Cycle

Motor


----------



## Butterfly

Motor

Engine


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Couldn't resist, and I just read that [linked] entry again. Maybe I should start a Year of the Snake/Serpent challenge. And Horse next year. Good fantasy animal! Second to Dragon, of course, but still a good one.)




Engine

Could


----------



## PlotHolio

Could

Should


----------



## Ireth

Should

Shoulder


----------



## Nihal

Ninja'd >.<!

Shoulder

Boulder


----------



## Butterfly

Boulder

Picnic


----------



## Ireth

Picnic

Table


----------



## Mindfire

Table 

Round


----------



## Phietadix

Round (table)

King Arthur


----------



## Ireth

King Arthur

Excalibur


----------



## Steerpike

Excalibur 

Bad News

**Parental Advisory - British Comedy Sketch**


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bad News

Bears


----------



## Nihal

Bears

Hugs


----------



## Ireth

Hugs

Free


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Free

Willy (That movie was mentioned by a student today and also on _Neighbors_ last night.)


----------



## Ireth

Willy

Wonka


----------



## PlotHolio

Wonka

Oompa Loompa


----------



## Phietadix

Oompa Loompa

Mythic Scribes


----------



## CupofJoe

Mythic Scribes

Yahtzee!!!


----------



## Ireth

Yahtzee!!!

Five-of-a-kind


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Five-of-a-kind

Unique (if it weren't for those four others, grumble, grumble)


----------



## Ireth

Unique

Special


----------



## Butterfly

Special

Magical


----------



## PlotHolio

Magical

Adventure


----------



## Ireth

Adventure

Quest


----------



## Nihal

Quest

Mordor


----------



## Chime85

mordor

Walk


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Walk

Supplies


----------



## FatCat

Supplies

Beef Jerky


----------



## PlotHolio

Beef Jerky

Teriyaki


----------



## Phietadix

Teriyaki 

Sauce


----------



## Butterfly

Sauce

Curry


----------



## CupofJoe

Curry

Dhal [or Dal or Daal]


----------



## Butterfly

Dahl 

Roald


----------



## Phietadix

Roald

Donald


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Donald

Ronald


----------



## Nihal

Ronald

Ronaldo


----------



## Butterfly

Ronaldo

Footballer


----------



## Phietadix

Footballer 

Football


----------



## PlotHolio

Football

Coach


----------



## CupofJoe

Coach

and Horses


----------



## Mindfire

and Horses

King's Men


----------



## Butterfly

King's Men

Knights


----------



## Devor

Knights

Camelot


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Camelot

Model


----------



## Butterfly

Model

Aeroplane


----------



## Mindfire

Aeroplane (who spell it that way???) 

Fighter


----------



## Butterfly

Fighter

Jet

(The Oxford Dictionary of English Mindfire)


----------



## Devor

Jet

Freedom Fighter


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Freedom Fighter

Freeeeeeeeedoooooooom... *ack* (That's me ruining the drama of the Braveheart death scene.)


----------



## Butterfly

Freeeeeeeeedoooooooom... *ack*

Unfettered


----------



## Mindfire

Unfettered 

Unchained



Butterfly said:


> (The Oxford Dictionary of English Mindfire)



So the British then. Personally I prefer the Yankee spelling for most words.


----------



## Butterfly

Unchained

Melody


----------



## Ireth

Melody

Song


----------



## Chime85

Song

Star


----------



## Butterfly

Star

Starlight


----------



## Nihal

Starlight

Navigation

(ninja'ed!)


----------



## Chime85

Navigation

Compass

Edit: 1000 hits!


----------



## Butterfly

Compass

Golden


----------



## Phietadix

Golden 

Cigar


----------



## Mindfire

Cigar 

Freud


----------



## Steerpike

Freud

Snakes


----------



## Mindfire

Snakes 

Deception


----------



## Nihal

Deception

Feint


----------



## Ireth

Feint

Wronski


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Feint Wronski

Faint Wrong Ski!

(+5 rep pts. to Chime85, the 1000th poster! ...and to Ireth who ninja'd me.

EDIT- or I WOULD give Ireth 5 points, but my "Thanks" button disappeared! Did I press it so hard that it fell off the screen? Is it like a D&D spell that can only be used X times per day? Don't leave me, "Thanks" button! I have more people to thank!)


----------



## Butterfly

Wrong Ski!

Oops!!!


----------



## Ireth

Oops!!!

Mistake


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mistake

French (Anyone get the movie reference?)


----------



## Butterfly

French 

Knickers


----------



## FatCat

Knickers 

Snickers


----------



## Chime85

Snickers

Marathon


----------



## Butterfly

Marathon

Runner


----------



## FatCat

Runner

Homestar


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Homestar

Strong Bad (Good times... been years since I was a regular there! Loved the unfinishable 20X6 game!)


----------



## Devor

Strong Bad

Breaking Bad


----------



## FatCat

Breaking Bad

Breakfast


----------



## Nihal

Breakfast

_Second_ breakfast


----------



## Phietadix

Second breakfast 

Elevensies


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Elevensies

LOL!!!11!


----------



## Nihal

LOL!!!11!

_Internetz!_


----------



## jax

Direwolf
North


----------



## Phietadix

North

South (But he did miss 102 pages . . .)


----------



## Nihal

South

Wall

@jax - you must repeat the word from the previous post then post a word you associate to it


----------



## Butterfly

North

tundra


----------



## FatCat

tundra

Siberia

>.>


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tundra

Volcano ​(Phil must know where this comes from.)

ninja'd!

Siberia

Zangief




Spoiler: lyrics by Man Factory



since the break-up of the soviet union
i've been broken up and thinkin of you chun
wishing that i could find you somehow
i'm sorry that i clotheslined you now
because these veins pump blood that yearns for you only
and the pro-wrestling circuit has gotten lonely
i know that i'm hardly your first pick
but i've been caught up in your whirlwind kick

chun li, you've got a strong hold on me
but i don't wanna leave
because you're all i need to be a complete zangief
chun li, you've got a strong hold on me
but i don't wanna leave
cause you're all i need to be complete

chun li i know you think that i'm all piledrivers and biceps
but there's somethin' real i feel i gotta get offa my chest
your ears are pierced your kicks are fierce your motives are righteous
if i had to go against you i couldn't i'd just die
if i looked in your eyes and saw you were just bein' nice

but why can't you look past my size
cuz without you by my side
might as well be small as a gerbil
i'm the guy who wants to do right by you
if i have to fight ryu with ten stars on turbo
if that's what it takes to make you see what i mean

chun li, you've got a strong hold on me
but i don't wanna leave
because you're all i need to be a complete zangief
chun li, you've got a strong hold on me
but i don't wanna leave
cause you're all i need to be complete
zangief, good grief

zangief wait, zangief wait don't let your heart play you for a fool
there's a price that you'll pay for lettin' a lady get in a position so powerful.
but if there's a man among you worthy then you're he
these distractions zangief are best left to the birds
though fast actions may seem to speak louder than words
and i've got it on good authority
that m. bison's gone bad even worse than before
you avenge chun li's dad she's yours forevermore
bison's cold to his core without conscience or mercy
take hold i implore son this conflict's not yours
please, don't fight

just fly


----------



## Devor

Internetz  |  Zangief

Youtube


----------



## Butterfly

You_tube_

metro


----------



## CupofJoe

metro

maestro


----------



## Nihal

Maestro

Steampunk
(yup.)


----------



## Ireth

Steampunk

Gears


----------



## Nihal

Gears

Clock


----------



## Ireth

Clock

Tick


----------



## CupofJoe

Tick

Bang


----------



## Nihal

Bang

Wild West


----------



## Ireth

Wild West

Cowboy


----------



## Phietadix

Cowboy

Calm East


----------



## Devor

Calm East

Harmonious


----------



## FatCat

Harmonious 

Buddhism


----------



## Chime85

Buddhism

Balance


----------



## Nihal

Balance

Slip


----------



## Ireth

Slip

Fall


----------



## FatCat

Fall

Sky (10char)


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Sky

Gods  (10 char)


----------



## FatCat

Gods

Cats


----------



## Devor

Cats

Steerpike


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Steerpike

Mass Pike ​(and its @#%* tolls!)


----------



## CupofJoe

Mass Pike

Mass Spec


----------



## Mindfire

Mass Spec

Mass Effect


----------



## Devor

Mass Effect

Video Game


----------



## Butterfly

Video Game

Oblivion


----------



## Nihal

Oblivion

Drink


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Drink

Dragon Kick ~3:40

…not that you can read the bottle easily - there may be a Dragon Kick billboard in the game, but I just skipped around until I found evidence that Dragon Kick is an actual drink-related thing.


----------



## Butterfly

Dragon Kick 

Halfpenny

(That is Lee - Wales' rugby ball kicker)


----------



## soulless

Halfpenny

Shove


----------



## Phietadix

Shove 

Kick


----------



## FatCat

Kick

Ball


----------



## Ireth

(Ninja'd!)

Ball

Game


----------



## Nihal

Game

Over


----------



## FatCat

Over

Under


----------



## Ireth

Under

Dog


----------



## Philip Overby

Dog 

Komondor


----------



## Nihal

Komondor

Comics


----------



## CupofJoe

Comics

Tigers


----------



## Ireth

Tigers

Stripes


----------



## Philip Overby

Stripes

Zonkey


----------



## Ireth

Zonkey

Hybrid


----------



## CupofJoe

Hybrid

Halfbreed


----------



## soulless

Halfbreed

Spock


----------



## Philip Overby

Spock

Pinch


----------



## WyrdMystic

Pinch

Tweak


----------



## Nihal

Tweak

Attributes


----------



## Butterfly

Attributes

Dexterity


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Dexterity

Fortitude


----------



## Philip Overby

Fortitude

Intestinal


----------



## Butterfly

Intestinal

Parasite


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Parasite

Host


----------



## Nihal

Host

Alien


----------



## CupofJoe

Alien

WO E Ripley


----------



## Butterfly

WO E Ripley

Jonesy


----------



## Devor

Jonesy

Keeping up with


----------



## Butterfly

Keeping up with

Appearances


----------



## Devor

Appearances

Deceiving


----------



## Butterfly

Deceiving

Illusion


----------



## FatCat

Illusion

Guise


----------



## soulless

Guise

(and)

Gurls


----------



## Nihal

Gurls

Gulls


----------



## Chime85

Gulls

Chips


----------



## Ireth

(Blast, ninja'd again!)

Chips

Crunchy


----------



## Devor

Crunchy

Taco


----------



## Ireth

Taco

Bell


----------



## CupofJoe

Bell

Kristen


----------



## Ireth

Kristen

Stewart


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Stewart

Clan


----------



## teacup

Clan

Warrior


----------



## WyrdMystic

Warrior

Wimp


----------



## Nihal

Wimp

Sansa


----------



## Butterfly

Sansa

Santa


----------



## Ireth

Santa

Claus


----------



## Butterfly

Claus

Exclusion


----------



## Nihal

Exclusion

Exile


----------



## Devor

Exile

Rebels


----------



## Phietadix

Rebels 

Star Wars


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Star Wars.

Destroyer.


----------



## chaos-in-spades

Destroyer.

Creator.


----------



## Butterfly

Creator

Author


----------



## Jessquoi

Author

Paper


----------



## teacup

Paper 

Parchment


----------



## CupofJoe

Parchment

Law


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Law.

Alignment.


----------



## Butterfly

Alignment.

An Omen


----------



## Devor

An Omen

The Grim


----------



## Ireth

The Grim

Reaper


----------



## Nihal

Reaper

Ripe
(Onomnomnom, souls.)


----------



## Ireth

Ripe

Fruit


----------



## Butterfly

Fruit

Pineapple


----------



## Ireth

Pineapple

Sour


----------



## Phietadix

Sour 

Sweet


----------



## Ireth

Sweet

Heart


----------



## Nihal

Heart

Brave


----------



## Butterfly

Brave

Courage

(Ninja'd)


----------



## Ireth

(Gah, ninja'd!)

Courage

Fearless


----------



## Nihal

Fearless

Potato


----------



## Ireth

Potato

Mashed


----------



## Devor

Mashed

Smashed


----------



## Nihal

Smashed

Magazine


----------



## Philip Overby

Magazine

E-zine


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

E-Zine.

Drug.


----------



## advait98

Drug

Doug.


----------



## Butterfly

Doug.

Dougal


----------



## Philip Overby

Dougal

Dougie


----------



## advait98

Dougie

Doogie Howser


----------



## Butterfly

Doogie Howser

Let's boogie


----------



## Nihal

Let's boogie

Boogieman


----------



## Ireth

Boogieman

Closet


----------



## Butterfly

Closet

Wardrobe


----------



## Ireth

Wardrobe

Narnia


----------



## Phietadix

Narnia

Aslan


----------



## teacup

Aslan

Lion


----------



## Ireth

Lion

King


----------



## teacup

King

Throne


----------



## Ireth

Throne

Iron


----------



## teacup

Iron 

Steel


----------



## CupofJoe

Steel

Stalin


----------



## DSCroxford

Stalin

Soviet


----------



## teacup

Soviet

Union


----------



## Philip Overby

Union

Marriage


----------



## Nihal

Marriage

Trap


----------



## Ireth

Trap

Mouse


----------



## teacup

Mouse

Small


----------



## soulless

Small

Tiny


----------



## Nihal

Tiny

Hope


----------



## Ireth

Hope

Pandora


----------



## DSCroxford

Pandora

Box


----------



## Ireth

Box

Cardboard


----------



## DSCroxford

Cardboard

Hat

(I do not really know why but that is the first thing that appeared  )


----------



## Nihal

Hat

Hatter


----------



## Ireth

Hatter

Wonderland


----------



## DSCroxford

Wonderland

Rabbit


----------



## Butterfly

Rabbit

Tigger


----------



## DSCroxford

Tigger

Spring


----------



## Butterfly

Spring

Clean


----------



## DSCroxford

Clean

Cloth


----------



## Butterfly

Cloth

Shoes


----------



## DSCroxford

Shoes

Boots


----------



## Butterfly

Boots

Clodhoppers


----------



## Ireth

Clodhoppers

Chocolate

(these are amazing, btw.)


----------



## Butterfly

Chocolate

Thorntons


----------



## Ireth

Thorntons

Tim Hortons


----------



## Philip Overby

Tim Horton's

Canadians


----------



## teacup

Canadians

Snow


----------



## Nihal

Snow

Jon

/10char


----------



## Ireth

Jon

Arbuckle


----------



## CupofJoe

Arbuckle

Fatty


----------



## Ireth

Fatty

Garfield


----------



## Butterfly

Garfield

Fairfax


----------



## soulless

Fairfax

Carstairs


----------



## Phietadix

Carstairs 

Cat Stairs


----------



## Nihal

Cat Stairs

Shelves


----------



## Philip Overby

Shelves

Steve Urkel


----------



## CupofJoe

Steve Urkel

Anagram


----------



## Nihal

Anagram

Mirror


----------



## Butterfly

Mirror

Reflections


----------



## Devor

Reflections

Meditations


----------



## advait98

Meditations

God.


----------



## Ireth

God

Creator


----------



## Steerpike

Creator 

Prime Mover


----------



## Butterfly

Prime Mover

Earth Mover


----------



## Ireth

Earth Mover

Earthbender


----------



## advait98

Earthbender

Tough (or Toph, whichever you want, ring the same to me)


----------



## Ireth

Toph

Blind


----------



## Butterfly

Blinds

Venetian


----------



## Nihal

Venetian

Chalice


----------



## Ireth

Chalice

Grail


----------



## Mindfire

Grail 

Choose Wisely


----------



## Butterfly

Choose Wisely

That one...

(I stick out my finger and take the biggest Easter egg you ever saw...)


----------



## Phietadix

That one...

Wrong


----------



## Philip Overby

Wrong

Number


----------



## Nihal

Number

42


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

42

Meaning (of life)


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Meaning

Webster


----------



## Philip Overby

Webster

Emmanuel Lewis


----------



## CupofJoe

Emmanuel Lewis

MJ


----------



## Nihal

MJ

Thriller


----------



## advait98

Thriller 

The Big Bang Theory (I don't know why)


----------



## Philip Overby

The Big Bang Theory

Roseanne


----------



## Devor

Roseanne (Barr)

Bar Exam


----------



## Mindfire

Bar Exam

YOU! SHALL NOT! PASS!


----------



## Phietadix

YOU! SHALL NOT! PASS!

Gandalf


----------



## Philip Overby

Gandalf

Magneto


----------



## Phietadix

Magneto 

Lego


----------



## Nihal

Lego

Pain


----------



## Philip Overby

Pain

Gain


----------



## Devor

Gain

Workout


----------



## Butterfly

Workout

=

Bigger Muscles


----------



## Philip Overby

Bigger Muscles

Popeye


----------



## Ireth

Popeye

Spinach


----------



## Devor

Spinach

Soufle


----------



## Phietadix

Soufle 

Alton Brown


----------



## Butterfly

Alton Brown

Alton Towers


----------



## Ireth

Alton Towers

Fawlty Towers


----------



## soulless

Fawlty Towers

BASIL!


----------



## teacup

BASIL!

Expedition


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Expedition

Ford


----------



## Mindfire

Ford

The Fjords


----------



## Devor

Fjords

Vikings


----------



## Nihal

Vikings

Vinland


----------



## Ireth

Vinland

Saga


----------



## CupofJoe

Saga

Holidays


----------



## Butterfly

Holidays

Caravans


----------



## Devor

Caravans

Halflings


----------



## Butterfly

Halflings

Dwarves


----------



## Ireth

Dwarves

Erebor


----------



## Butterfly

Erebor

Arkenstone


----------



## Ireth

Arkenstone

Silmaril


----------



## Philip Overby

Silmaril

Tolkien


----------



## Nihal

Tolkien

Timeless


----------



## Devor

Timeless

Time Lord


----------



## Ireth

Time Lord

TARDIS


----------



## WarriorPrincess

TARDIS

Doctor


----------



## FatCat

Doctor 

Malpractice


----------



## Devor

Malpractice

Lawsuit


----------



## Ireth

Lawsuit

Money


----------



## Devor

Money

None



(*sigh*)


----------



## Ireth

None

Zero


----------



## Nihal

Zero

Divide


----------



## Ireth

(Zero)

Divide

Nooooo!


----------



## FatCat

Noooooo!

Luke Skywalker


----------



## Devor

Luke Skywalker

The Joker


----------



## Ireth

The Joker

Card


----------



## FatCat

Card 

Ace


----------



## teacup

Ace

Pet Detective


----------



## Devor

Pet Detective

Pet Psychic


----------



## Ireth

Pet Psychic

Dog whisperer


----------



## Butterfly

whisperer

Pardon?


----------



## soulless

pardon

burp


----------



## Devor

Burp

Tasty


----------



## Jess A

Tasty...

Chocolate!


----------



## Ireth

Chocolate!

Yum


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Yum

gym....


----------



## Ireth

gym...

Workout


----------



## Nihal

Workout

Running


----------



## Ireth

Running

River


----------



## Philip Overby

River

Phoenix


----------



## Ireth

Phoenix

Song


----------



## Nihal

Song

Sleep


----------



## Phietadix

Sleep

Now


----------



## Ireth

Now

Later


----------



## CupofJoe

Later

On the other side of town...


----------



## Philip Overby

On the other side of town...

Donuts


----------



## FatCat

Donuts

Coffee


----------



## Jess A

Coffee

Toffee


----------



## soulless

Toffee

Banana

(mmmm banoffe *drool*)


----------



## The Unseemly

Banana

Pyjama


----------



## Devor

Pyjama

Bottoms


----------



## teacup

Bottoms

Top


----------



## Nihal

Top

Summit


----------



## Butterfly

Summit

Peak


----------



## CupofJoe

Peak

Hubbert


----------



## The Unseemly

Hubbert

Cow


----------



## Philip Overby

Cow

Milk

/10 char


----------



## soulless

Milk

(and)

Eggs


----------



## Butterfly

Eggs

Omelette


----------



## Devor

Omelette

iHop . . . (does that look right?)


----------



## Ireth

iHop

Pancakes


----------



## Jessquoi

Pancakes

Butter


----------



## advait98

Butter 

Got Milk?


----------



## Butterfly

Got Milk

Shake


----------



## Philip Overby

Shake

Vanilla


----------



## Ireth

(Wow, ninja'd epically. XD)

Vanilla

Bean


----------



## Butterfly

Bean

Sean


----------



## Nihal

Sean

Connery


----------



## Butterfly

Connery

Thomas


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Thomas.

Tank.


----------



## Nihal

Tank

Boss


----------



## Butterfly

Boss

Hugo


----------



## Ireth

Hugo

Weaving


----------



## Butterfly

Weaving

Loom


----------



## PlotHolio

Loom

Destruction


----------



## Nihal

Destruction

Memories


----------



## soulless

Destruction

Delirium


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Delirium

Mental


----------



## Phietadix

Memories/Mental 

Remember


----------



## teacup

Remember

Forget


----------



## PlotHolio

Forget

Elephant


----------



## Butterfly

Elephant

Archer


----------



## Ireth

Archer

Legolas


----------



## teacup

Legolas

Elf


----------



## Ireth

Elf

Immortal


----------



## Butterfly

Immortal

Zeus


----------



## Ireth

Zeus

Herakles


----------



## Philip Overby

Herakles 

Labor


----------



## Ireth

Labor

Childbirth


----------



## Butterfly

Childbirth

Caesarian


----------



## Ireth

Caesarian

Premature


----------



## teacup

Premature

Time


(Bet you're glad I didn't say something else.)


----------



## Nihal

(lol!)
Time

Sand


----------



## Ireth

Sand

Desert


----------



## teacup

Desert

Scorpion


----------



## Mindfire

Scorpion 

Scarab


----------



## Devor

Scarab

Carapace


----------



## Nihal

Carapace

NausicaÃ¤


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

NausicaÃ¤.

Music.


----------



## Jess A

Music

Instrument


----------



## The Unseemly

Instrument

Death


----------



## advait98

Death

Game of Thrones


----------



## Nihal

Game of Thrones

Ruthless


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ruthless

Toothless


----------



## Ireth

Toothless

Night Fury


----------



## Devor

Night Fury

Nick Fury


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nick Fury

Fury Traffic Light (+5 rep points if anyone knows what I'm talking about. Hint: something to do with a PC game.)


----------



## CupofJoe

Fury Traffic Light

Furries Traffic Light


----------



## Butterfly

Furries Traffic Light

Rabbits on stop


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Rabbits on Stop

Turtles on Go

(Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles / Teenage Mutant Ninja Turles /
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles / Heroes in a half shell - Turtle Power!)


----------



## Devor

Turtles on Go

Ninja Turtle Monopoly


----------



## Nihal

Ninja Turtle Monopoly

Pizza


----------



## teacup

Pizza

Topping


----------



## Devora

Topping

Crust


----------



## Phietadix

Crust 

Pizza


----------



## FatCat

Pizza

Redundant


----------



## Ireth

Redundant

Unnecessary


----------



## Nihal

Unnecessary

Vanity


----------



## Devor

Vanity

Me, me, me.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

me, me, me

warriorprincess       (Its hard to associate a word like me with anything other than myself lol)


----------



## Nihal

Warrior Princess

Xena


----------



## Ireth

Xena

Amazon


----------



## Philip Overby

Amazon

South America


----------



## PlotHolio

South America

Cape


----------



## The Unseemly

Cape

York


----------



## soulless

York

New

(+)


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

(+)

Bullseye.


----------



## Philip Overby

Bullseye

BBQ Sauce


----------



## Devor

BBQ Sauce

American South


----------



## Nihal

American South

Sweets


----------



## PlotHolio

Sweets

Lance


----------



## Jess A

Lance

Lancelot


----------



## advait98

Lancelot

King Arthur


----------



## Nihal

King Arthur

Stone


----------



## Devor

Stone

Rolling


----------



## Devora

Rolling

Rock

(beer joke)


----------



## Nihal

Rock

Scissors


----------



## Ireth

Scissors

Cut


----------



## Devor

Cut

Hair

/10char


----------



## Nihal

Hair

Blue


----------



## Phietadix

Blue

Hiljikki


----------



## Nihal

Hiljikki

Native


----------



## Devor

Native

Gone  (as in, "He's gone native")


----------



## Phietadix

Gone

Return


----------



## Ireth

Return

(of the)

King


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

King

Kong and I killed the LoTR reference with a big, dumb ape


----------



## Ireth

Kong

Donkey


----------



## Nihal

Donkey

Shrek


----------



## Ireth

Shrek

Ogre


----------



## Phietadix

Ogre

Exercise (It's inside joke time!)


----------



## Philip Overby

Exercise

Yoga


----------



## The Unseemly

Yoga

Yoda


----------



## Devor

Yoda

Old, am I.


----------



## Nihal

Old, am I.

Pattern


----------



## CupofJoe

Pattern

Cutter


----------



## Ireth

Cutter

ElfQuest


----------



## teacup

ElfQuest

Adventure


----------



## Nihal

Adventure

Handkerchief


----------



## Ireth

Handkerchief

Pocket


----------



## Nihal

Pocket

Preciousss

(couldn't resist!)


----------



## Ireth

Preciousss

Gollum


----------



## teacup

Gollum

Smeagol


----------



## Devor

Smeagol

Eagle


----------



## teacup

Eagle

Falcon


----------



## Ireth

(ninja'd!)

Falcon

Punch


----------



## teacup

Punch

Strength


----------



## Devor

Strength

Fatigue


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Fatigue

Bed


----------



## teacup

Bed

Slumber


----------



## Nihal

Slumber

Ominous


----------



## Devor

Ominous

Doom


----------



## teacup

Doom

Demise


----------



## Nihal

Demise

Fate


----------



## teacup

Fate

Destiny


----------



## Ireth

(Fate)

Destiny

A horse

(Kudos to those who get the reference. XD)


----------



## Phietadix

A horse

A wolf


----------



## Ireth

A wolf

Howl


----------



## Nihal

Howl

Castle


----------



## Ireth

Castle

Keep


----------



## Phietadix

Keep

Tower


----------



## Nihal

Tower

Seventh


----------



## Ireth

Seventh

Son


----------



## CupofJoe

Son

Katie Elder


----------



## jax

kATIE ELDER
JOHN WAYNE


----------



## Butterfly

John Wayne

Cowboy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cowboy

(I must have already replied to 'Cowboy' with 'Bebop' before...)

Samurai


----------



## Devor

Samurai

Afro


----------



## Nihal

Afro

(Wtf) Anime


----------



## Ireth

Anime

Manga


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Manga

Japan


----------



## Devor

Japan

Bushido


----------



## Nihal

Bushido

Honor


----------



## Phietadix

Honor 

Knight


----------



## Butterfly

Knight

Armour


----------



## Ireth

Armor

Shining


----------



## Butterfly

(The) Shining

Horror


----------



## Nihal

Horror

Funny


----------



## Butterfly

Funny

Bone


----------



## Ireth

Bone

Dry

(10char)


----------



## Butterfly

Dry

Desert


----------



## Ireth

Desert

Sun


----------



## Nihal

Sun

Stars


----------



## Butterfly

Stars

Constellation


----------



## Ireth

Constellation

Picture


----------



## Devor

Picture

Perfect


----------



## Nihal

Perfect

Lie


----------



## Ireth

Lie

Down

(10char)


----------



## soulless

Down

.
.

Deep


----------



## Devor

Deep

Impact


----------



## Nihal

Impact

Earthquake


----------



## Philip Overby

Earthquake 

Damage


----------



## CupofJoe

Damage

Social


----------



## Ireth

Social

Circle


----------



## Nihal

Circle

Spiral


----------



## Ireth

Spiral

Dance


----------



## Butterfly

Dance

Polka


----------



## soulless

_(teeny weeny)_

Polka

_(dot)_

Bikini


----------



## Jess A

Bikini

Beach


----------



## CupofJoe

Beach
--
Echo


----------



## Butterfly

Echo

Dolphin


----------



## Devor

Dolphin

Marine World


----------



## Philip Overby

Marine World

Killer whale


----------



## Nihal

Killer whale

Willy


----------



## Butterfly

Willy

Wonka


----------



## jax

wonka
tonka


----------



## CupofJoe

Tonka

De Donka


----------



## Butterfly

De Donka

Plonker


----------



## soulless

Plonker

Rodney


----------



## Butterfly

Rodney

Del boy


----------



## Philip Overby

Del boy

Del Rey


----------



## Nihal

Del Rey

Ordinary


----------



## jax

Ordinary
Day


----------



## Butterfly

Day

Light


----------



## CupofJoe

Light

yet mellow


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Yet mellow.

This isn't one word.


----------



## Butterfly

This isn't one word.

Enforcer


----------



## Ireth

Enforcer

Law


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Law.

Hammurabi.


----------



## Ireth

Hammurabi

Hamunaptra


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Hamunaptra.

Hummingbird.


----------



## Butterfly

Hummingbird

Hovers


----------



## Nihal

Hovers

Airship


----------



## CupofJoe

Airship

Blimp


----------



## Ireth

Blimp

Dirigible


----------



## Philip Overby

Dirigible

Airship


----------



## Nihal

Airship

Loop


----------



## Ireth

Loop

Knot


----------



## Devor

Knot

Bosun


----------



## Ireth

Bosun

First Mate


----------



## Phietadix

First Mate 

Pirate


----------



## Devor

Pirate

ArrRGHH!


----------



## CupofJoe

ArrRGHH!

NPR


----------



## Phietadix

Npr

npc


----------



## Butterfly

npc

PCN

tenchar


----------



## Nihal

PCN

Mystery
(to me)


----------



## Ireth

Mystery

Enigma


----------



## KorbentMarksman

Engima

Engineer


----------



## Ireth

Engineer

Genius


----------



## Phietadix

Genius 

Marvel


----------



## Ireth

Marvel

Comic


----------



## Phietadix

(Marvel) Comic

Howard the Duck


----------



## Nihal

Howard the Duck

Donald


----------



## Ireth

Donald

Quack


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Quack.

Bad medicine.


----------



## soulless

Bad Medicine

Bon Jovi


----------



## PlotHolio

Bon Jovi

Wanted


----------



## Philip Overby

Wanted

Dead (or Alive)


----------



## CupofJoe

Dead (or Alive)

Hairdos


----------



## The Unseemly

Hairdos

Chubakka


----------



## Butterfly

Chubakka

Han Solo


----------



## Butterfly

Chubakka

Han Solo


----------



## Nihal

Han Solo

Millennium


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Millennium

Dome


----------



## Phietadix

Dome 

Bio


----------



## Mindfire

Bio

Chemistry


----------



## Butterfly

Chemistry

Alchemy


----------



## Nihal

Alchemy

(full) Metal


----------



## Butterfly

Metal

Gold


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Gold.

Scrooge.


----------



## Phietadix

Gold

Silver


----------



## Nihal

Silver

Thread


----------



## Phietadix

Thread 

Post


----------



## Butterfly

Post

Box

10/char


----------



## Ireth

Box

Open

(10char)


----------



## Devor

Open

Doors


----------



## Nihal

Doors

Gates


----------



## soulless

Gates

Pearly


----------



## Ireth

Pearly

White


----------



## Devor

White

Gandalf


----------



## Ireth

Gandalf

Grey


----------



## Phietadix

(Gandalf) Grey

Wizard


----------



## Nihal

Wizard

Bad luck


----------



## Ireth

Bad luck

Superstition


----------



## Philip Overby

Superstition 

Black cat


----------



## soulless

Black cat

Luna


----------



## Nihal

Luna

Harry Potter


----------



## Butterfly

Harry Potter

Potter's Wheel


----------



## Devor

Potter's Wheel

Kiln


----------



## Ireth

Kiln

Fire


----------



## Nihal

Fire

Eternal


----------



## Butterfly

Eternal

Oblivion


----------



## Ireth

Oblivion

Nothing


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nothing;

forget it.


^My teenage catch phrase!


----------



## Ireth

forget it.

Whatever.


----------



## Nihal

Whatever

Be


----------



## Ireth

Be

Creation


----------



## Butterfly

Creation

Frankenstein


----------



## Ireth

Frankenstein

Creature


----------



## Butterfly

Creature

Comforts


----------



## Ireth

Comforts

Hugs


----------



## Nihal

Hugs

Cactus


----------



## Butterfly

Cactus

prickly


----------



## Ireth

prickly

hedgehog


----------



## Butterfly

hedgehog

Mrs Tiggy-Winkles


----------



## soulless

Mrs Tiggy-Winkles

Miss Potter


----------



## Phietadix

Miss Potter

Miss Piggy


----------



## Ireth

Miss Piggy

Kermit


----------



## Phietadix

Kermit 
(the)
Frog


----------



## teacup

Frog

Toad

/10char


----------



## Nihal

Toad

Hail


----------



## PlotHolio

Hail

Storm


----------



## Devor

Storm

Front


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Front
-
Line


----------



## Nihal

Line

Fringe


----------



## Ireth

Fringe

Bangs


----------



## Phietadix

Bang

Fang


----------



## Ireth

Fang

Tooth


----------



## Phietadix

Tooth

Fae


----------



## Ireth

Fae

Beautiful


----------



## Nihal

Beautiful

Ruins


----------



## Ireth

Ruins

Empty


----------



## Nihal

Empty

Chips


----------



## Ireth

Chips

Salty


----------



## Nihal

Salty

Sea


----------



## Phietadix

Sea

Salt


----------



## PlotHolio

Salt

Pepper


----------



## Ireth

Pepper

Sneeze


----------



## soulless

Sneeze

Snot

(sorry lol)


----------



## The Unseemly

Snot

Boogie monster


----------



## Nihal

Boogie monster

Mask


----------



## Devor

Mask

Face


----------



## Ireth

Face

Paint


----------



## Butterfly

Paint(ed)

Lady


----------



## Phietadix

(Paint(ed)) Lady 

Katara


----------



## Nihal

Katara

Blood


----------



## Devora

Blood

Bending


----------



## Nihal

Bending

Blacksmith


----------



## Devor

Blacksmith

Will Smith


----------



## Meyer

Will Smith

Legend


----------



## Ireth

Legend

Myth


----------



## Meyer

Myth

Epic


----------



## The Unseemly

Epic

Antiques


----------



## soulless

Antiques

Roadshow


----------



## CupofJoe

Antiques

Acorn


----------



## Nihal

Acorn

Squirrel


----------



## Devor

Roadshow  |  Squirrel

Circus


----------



## Ireth

Circus

Tent


----------



## Meyer

Tent

Adventure


----------



## Ireth

Adventure

Time

(Woot, 3000th post! )


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Time.

Machine.


----------



## Nihal

Machine

Gears


----------



## Ireth

Gears

Steampunk


----------



## soulless

Steampunk

Victoriana


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Victoriana.

Ship.


----------



## Ireth

Ship

Freedom


----------



## Nihal

Freedom

_(or)_

Death


----------



## Devor

Death

Ghost


----------



## teacup

ghost

Phantom


----------



## Ireth

Phantom

(of the)

Opera


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Opera

Tion / You're the doctor / collecting all your pay / Op-er-a-tion…!

"Don't touch the sides!" - BZZZZZ!


----------



## Ireth

(Opera)tion

Surgery


----------



## CupofJoe

Surgery

M*A*S*H


----------



## Butterfly

Mash

Bangers


----------



## Nihal

Bangers

Pork


----------



## Ireth

Pork

Chop


----------



## soulless

Chop

Karate


----------



## Devor

Karate

Ritualized


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ritualized

Dance


----------



## Phietadix

Dance 

Fall Equinox Festival


----------



## Ireth

Fall Equinox Festival

September


----------



## Devor

September

Donald


----------



## Ireth

Donald

Duck


----------



## Nihal

Duck

Pluck


----------



## Ireth

Pluck

String


----------



## CupofJoe

String

Vest


----------



## Meyer

Vest

Tailor


----------



## Ireth

Tailor

Giant


----------



## Meyer

Giant

Gorilla


----------



## Ireth

Gorilla

Tarzan


----------



## CupofJoe

Tarzan

Cheetah


----------



## soulless

Cheetah

Spots


----------



## The Blue Lotus

soulless said:


> ...
> 
> Spots



Reply: Burns


----------



## Philip Overby

Burns

Dragon


----------



## Devor

Dragon('s)

Breath


----------



## Ireth

Breath

Life


----------



## Flemming Hansen

Life

Support


----------



## Butterfly

Support

Pillar


----------



## Ireth

Pillar

Column


----------



## Butterfly

Column

Table


----------



## jax

Table
Mountain


----------



## Ireth

Mountain

Misty


----------



## Devor

Misty

Ash


----------



## Ireth

Ash

Pikachu


----------



## Nihal

Pikachu

Die!


----------



## CreatorOfBotis

Die!

villain


----------



## Ireth

Villain

Hero


----------



## The Unseemly

Hero

Captain Underpants


----------



## teacup

Captain Underpants 

Captain America


----------



## Ireth

Captain America

Avengers


----------



## CupofJoe

Avengers

Purdy


----------



## Ireth

Purdy

Flower


----------



## Nihal

Flower

Girdle


----------



## Ireth

Girdle

Melian


----------



## Philip Overby

Melian

Peanut Butter


----------



## advait98

Peanut Butter

Pyjamas


----------



## Butterfly

Pyjamas

Super Ted


----------



## jax

Super TED
sUPER Gran


----------



## Butterfly

sUPER Gran

Supernatural


----------



## Ireth

Supernatural

Castiel


----------



## Nihal

Castiel

Aloof


----------



## Ireth

Aloof

Cat


----------



## Nihal

Cat

Boots


----------



## Ireth

Boots

Walking


----------



## Nihal

Walking

Dead


----------



## Ireth

Dead

Silence


----------



## Phietadix

Silence

Coming


----------



## Ireth

Coming

Winter


----------



## Nihal

Winter

Snow


----------



## Ireth

Snow

White


----------



## Phietadix

(Snow) White

Dwarves


----------



## Ireth

Dwarves

Mountain


----------



## Nihal

Mountain

King


----------



## Devor

Dwarves

Mountain

King

Bilbo


----------



## Ireth

Bilbo

burglar


----------



## CupofJoe

Burglar

Violated


----------



## Devor

Violated

Privacy


----------



## Nihal

Privacy

Keyhole


----------



## Ireth

Keyhole

Lock


----------



## Butterfly

Lock-

heart


----------



## Devor

Heart

Transplant


----------



## Butterfly

Transplant

Bionic


----------



## soulless

Bionic

Man


----------



## Ireth

Man

Adam

(10char)


----------



## teacup

Adam

Apple


----------



## Ireth

Apple

Forbidden


----------



## Nihal

Forbidden

Knowledge


----------



## Ireth

Knowledge

Power


----------



## teacup

Power

Wisdom


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Wisdom

Oracle


----------



## Ireth

Oracle

Seer


----------



## Devor

Seer

Delphi


----------



## Steerpike

Delphi

Ethylene


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Ethylene

Carbon


----------



## Ireth

Carbon

Diamond


----------



## Devor

Diamond

Rough


----------



## Nihal

Rough

Spun


----------



## Devora

Spun

Thread


----------



## Jess A

Thread 

Messageboard


----------



## CupofJoe

Messageboard

Cork


----------



## soulless

Cork

Wine

(mmm wine)


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Wine.

RosÃ©.


----------



## Phietadix

Rose

Doctor


----------



## Nihal

Doctor

Who


----------



## Phietadix

(Doctor) Who

Tardis


----------



## Ireth

Tardis

Blue


----------



## Nihal

Blue

Ocean


----------



## teacup

Ocean 

Deep


----------



## Ireth

Deep

Drums


----------



## Devor

Drums

Master


----------



## Ireth

Master

(of)

Puppets


----------



## soulless

Puppets

Muppets


----------



## CupofJoe

Muppets

Fraggles


----------



## teacup

Fraggles

Rock


----------



## Phietadix

Rock

Stone


----------



## Butterfly

Stone

Floor


----------



## Nihal

Floor

Stumble


----------



## Butterfly

Stumble

Clumsy


----------



## Devor

Clumsy

Me


----------



## Ireth

Me

Myself


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Myself

Creative


----------



## advait98

Creative

Speakers


----------



## Butterfly

Speakers

Orators


----------



## CupofJoe

Speakers

Time-keeping


----------



## Butterfly

Time-keeping

Orators


----------



## Nihal

Orators

Greece


----------



## Devor

Time-Keeping

Orators

David Tennant


----------



## Ireth

David Tennant

Actor


----------



## Nihal

Actor

Tragedy


----------



## Ireth

Tragedy

Hamlet


----------



## soulless

Hamlet

Yorick


----------



## Ireth

Yorick

Skull


----------



## teacup

Skull

Kid
(/10char)


----------



## CupofJoe

Kid

Leather


----------



## teacup

Leather

Face


----------



## Butterfly

Face

Paint


----------



## Nihal

Paint

Messy


----------



## Ireth

Messy

Splatter


----------



## Butterfly

Splatter

Blood


----------



## teacup

Blood

Gore


----------



## Nihal

Gore

Murder


----------



## Ireth

Blood / Gore

Violence


----------



## Butterfly

Violence

Violets


----------



## Phietadix

Murder/Violets

Jackalope


----------



## Butterfly

Jackalope

Bunny


----------



## Ireth

Bunny

Easter


----------



## Nihal

Easter

Chocolate


----------



## Devor

(Easter) Chocolate

Cadbury


----------



## teacup

Cadbury

Company


----------



## HabeasCorpus

Company

Dance


----------



## Nihal

Dance

Must


----------



## CupofJoe

Must

Hormones


----------



## Butterfly

Hormones

Hermione


----------



## Nihal

Hermione

Troy


----------



## Butterfly

Troy

Trojan


----------



## teacup

Trojan

Cond Horse


----------



## Butterfly

Horse

Steed


----------



## Nihal

Steed

Arthas


----------



## Devor

Arthas

Lich King


----------



## Nihal

Lich King

Ice


----------



## teacup

Ice

Fire
/10char


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

teacup said:


> Trojan
> 
> Cond Horse



Hehe, I was thinking that, Teacup .

Fire

Sparks


----------



## Nihal

Sparks

Electricity


----------



## teacup

Electricity

Shock


----------



## Devor

Shock

Static


----------



## Phietadix

Static 

Electricity


----------



## Butterfly

Electricity

Sparks


----------



## CupofJoe

Sparks

Singles


----------



## Butterfly

Singles

LP


----------



## soulless

LP

Vinyl

(and a few more chars)


----------



## teacup

Vinyl

Music


----------



## Nihal

Music

Orchestra


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Orchestra

Flying Tubas ​(what you see when you fall off-stage into the orchestra)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Tubas

(in the)

Moonlight


----------



## Butterfly

Moonlight

Dancing


----------



## teacup

Dancing
Jig


----------



## Ireth

Jig

Reel

(10char)


----------



## Butterfly

Reel

Cotton


----------



## Ireth

Cotton

Rosie


----------



## Butterfly

Rosie

Cheeks


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cheeks

Pink!


----------



## Butterfly

Pink!

Barbie!


----------



## FatCat

Barbie

Brainwashing


----------



## Ireth

Brainwashing

Control


----------



## Butterfly

Control

Resistance


----------



## jax

resistance
futile


----------



## soulless

futile

delete


----------



## Butterfly

delete

Backup


----------



## Ireth

Backup

Copy


----------



## teacup

Copy

Clone
/10char


----------



## Ireth

Clone

Identical


----------



## teacup

Identical

Twins


----------



## Ireth

Twins

Weasley


----------



## teacup

Weasley

Ginger


----------



## Ireth

Ginger

Ale


----------



## Butterfly

Ale

Brew
10char


----------



## Ireth

Brew

Witch


----------



## teacup

Witch

Wizard


----------



## Butterfly

Wizard

Warlock


----------



## Ireth

Warlock

Winter


----------



## Butterfly

Winter

Snow


----------



## teacup

Snow

Storm
/10char


----------



## Nihal

Storm

Thunder


----------



## teacup

Thunder

Lightning


----------



## Ireth

Lightning

Flash


----------



## Nihal

Flash

Boom


----------



## teacup

Boom

Bomb


----------



## Nihal

Bomb

System of a Down


----------



## WarriorPrincess

System of a Down

Grunge


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Grunge

Nirvana (well we don't sound / like Madonna / here we are now / we're Nirvana / sing distinctly / we don't wanna…)


----------



## Ireth

Nirvana

Zen


----------



## Nihal

Zen

Yin-yang


----------



## Ireth

Yin-yang

Balance


----------



## soulless

Balance

Scales


----------



## Ireth

Scales

Fish


----------



## teacup

Fish                                          

Catch


----------



## Butterfly

Catch

Throw


----------



## teacup

Throw

Ball


----------



## Nihal

Ball

Dog

/10char


----------



## Butterfly

Dog

Puppy


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Puppy.

Poppies.


----------



## jax

poppies
lilies


----------



## Nihal

Lilies

Herbs


----------



## Ireth

Herbs

Medicine


----------



## Butterfly

Medicine

Remedy


----------



## teacup

Remedy

Elixer


----------



## Ireth

Elixir

Life


----------



## Butterfly

Life

Burgeoning


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Burgeoning.

Bourgeois.


----------



## Nihal

Bourgeois

Guillotine


----------



## Ireth

Guillotine

Execution


----------



## Nihal

Execution

Undead


----------



## Ireth

Undead

Vampire


----------



## Nihal

Vampire

Lestat


----------



## CupofJoe

Lestat

Cruize


----------



## Nihal

Cruize

Teeth


----------



## Jess A

Teeth

Fangs


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fangs

Smile


----------



## teacup

Smile

Frown


----------



## Ireth

Frown

Upside-down


----------



## Nihal

Upside-down

Ship


----------



## teacup

Ship

Pirate


----------



## Phietadix

Pirate

Sea Wolf


----------



## Nihal

Sea Wolf

Sea Cattle


----------



## Ireth

Sea Cattle

Manatee


----------



## Nihal

Manatee

Monkey Island


----------



## teacup

Monkey Island

MURRAY!


----------



## Nihal

MURRAY!

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## CupofJoe

Bwahahahahahahaha!

Yoikes!!!!


----------



## soulless

Yoikes!!!!

Jinkies!!!!


----------



## Nihal

Jinkies!!!!

Jinx


----------



## Ireth

Jinx

Curse


----------



## Velka

Curse

Swear Jar


----------



## Jess A

Swear Jar

Money


----------



## Butterfly

Swear Jar

Money

Savings


----------



## Nihal

Savings

House


----------



## Butterfly

House

Mansion


----------



## Ireth

Mansion

Haunted


----------



## Butterfly

Haunted

Poltergeist


----------



## teacup

Poltergeist

Possession


----------



## Ireth

Possession

Demon


----------



## Butterfly

Demon

Abaddon


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Abbadon

The destroyer


----------



## Ireth

The Destroyer

Apollo


----------



## CupofJoe

Apollo

Thirteen


----------



## Ireth

Thirteen

Unlucky


----------



## soulless

unlucky

(in)

love


----------



## Butterfly

love

marriage


----------



## Nihal

Marriage

Contract


----------



## CupofJoe

Contract

Bridge


----------



## Butterfly

Bridge

Bifrost


----------



## Ireth

Bifrost

Rainbow


----------



## Butterfly

Rainbow

Prism


----------



## Nihal

Prism

Ray


----------



## Ireth

Ray

Light


----------



## Butterfly

Light

Chandelier


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Chandelier

Castle


----------



## teacup

Castle

Siege


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Siege

Engine


​(Steerpike'll get it… not sure who else.)


----------



## Nihal

(Siege)
Engine

Luck


----------



## Ireth

Luck

Irish


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Irish

Italian

(+ Chinese for ethnic mix of my daughters!)


----------



## Ireth

Italian

Pasta


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pasta

Sauce

(Not gravy! …well, not where I come from. I can't claim that term makes someone un-Italian.)


----------



## Ireth

Sauce

Hot


----------



## CupofJoe

Hot
--
Metal


----------



## Ireth

Metal

Heavy


----------



## advait98

Metal

Heavy

Iron Maiden


----------



## teacup

Iron Maiden

The Trooper


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Trooper

Quite


----------



## advait98

Quite

Quiet (you saw that coming)

(The trooper? Didn't like it personally.)


----------



## teacup

Quiet 

Whisper


----------



## Guru Coyote

Whisper

Mode


----------



## Butterfly

Mode

Transport


----------



## Nihal

Transport

Airship


----------



## Guru Coyote

Transport

Hub


----------



## CupofJoe

Airship - Hub

Mast


----------



## Butterfly

Mast

Flag


----------



## Ireth

(Mast)

Flag

Jolly Roger


----------



## Nihal

Jolly Roger

Rum


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Rum

Yo Ho Ho


----------



## soulless

Yo Ho Ho


Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Guru Coyote

Ho Ho Ho

Rudolf


----------



## Butterfly

Rudolf

Beacon


----------



## CupofJoe

Beacon

Hills


----------



## Guru Coyote

Hills

Trolls


----------



## Butterfly

Trolls

Cave


----------



## Guru Coyote

Cave

Mouth


----------



## teacup

Mouth

Teeth


----------



## jax

teeth
dragon


----------



## Nihal

(Ninja'd!)
Dragon

Dovahkiin


----------



## teacup

Dovahkiin

Skyrim


----------



## CupofJoe

Skyrim

Five


----------



## Nihal

Five

High


----------



## teacup

High

Fly


----------



## Phietadix

Fly

Bug


----------



## teacup

Bug                              

Ant


----------



## Nihal

Ant

Army

/10char


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Army

Cherry


----------



## Butterfly

Cherry

Blossom


----------



## teacup

Blossom

Bubbles
(I don't care, Powerpuff girls was great.)


----------



## Ireth

Bubbles

Pop


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pop

Corn



(Sorry, Buttercup!)


----------



## Nihal

Corn

Raven


----------



## Phietadix

Raven

Elijah


----------



## Ireth

Elijah

Prophet


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Prophet

Deal


----------



## Ireth

Deal

Devil


----------



## CupofJoe

Devil

Crossroads


----------



## Butterfly

Crossroads

Gallows


----------



## Nihal

Gallows

Execution Grounds


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Execution Grounds

Colosseum


----------



## Ireth

Colosseum

Gladiators


----------



## Nihal

Gladiators

Survival


----------



## Ireth

Survival

(of the)

Fittest


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Fittest

boot camp


----------



## Nihal

Boot Camp

Order


----------



## Ireth

Order

Chaos


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chaos

Fighting Nun (in an abandoned town full of breakable houses)


----------



## Ireth

Fighting Nun

Nunchucks


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nunchucks

Ninja

(as in, Ireth ninja'd my stealth edit - I added a link to my "fighting nun" post.)


----------



## Nihal

Ninja

Stars


----------



## Ireth

Stars

Inspector Javert


----------



## CupofJoe

Inspector Javert

Tricolor


----------



## advait98

Tricolor

Flag

(By the way, has anybody else lost their chat function?)


----------



## Nihal

Flag

Ship

(Advait, clean your cache and cookies)


----------



## advait98

Ship

Cargo


(Bah, didn't work. I'll post it on the S&F forum tom.)


----------



## CupofJoe

Cargo
--
Cult


----------



## Nihal

Cult
(of the)
Damned


----------



## Butterfly

Damned

Village


----------



## teacup

Village

Town


----------



## Nihal

Town

Flute


----------



## Butterfly

Flute

Transverse


----------



## Nihal

Transverse

Engine


----------



## CupofJoe

Engine

Rotarty

_[And yes  - I couldn't spell first time round!]_


----------



## Ireth

Rotarty [_sic_]

Rotisserie


----------



## jax

rotisserie
chicken


----------



## teacup

Chicken

Coward


----------



## soulless

Coward

(of the)

County


----------



## Butterfly

County

Court


----------



## Nihal

Court

Intrigues


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Intrigues

Intriga ((my students taught me that))


----------



## Ireth

Intriga

Integer


----------



## Butterfly

Integer

Integral


----------



## Nihal

Integral

Rice


----------



## Ireth

Rice

Grain


----------



## Butterfly

Grain

Sand


----------



## Ireth

Sand

Beach


----------



## Butterfly

Beach

Summer


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Summer 夏

Power 力 Action 行


((That's the literal character-by-character translation of my Chinese name given by my wife 10 days before I proposed to her.

Not that you asked, but 力行 means "put dreams into action" and 夏 is "ha" and 力 is "lik" which sort of sounds like my last name… well, except for the /k/.))


----------



## CupofJoe

Power 力 Action 行

Watts


----------



## jax

Watts
Naomi


----------



## Ireth

Naomi

Ruth


----------



## Nihal

Ruth

Grandmother


----------



## teacup

Grandmother

Elder


----------



## Nihal

Elder

Scrolls


----------



## Ireth

Scrolls

Torah


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Torah

Torabashiri 虎走


----------



## CupofJoe

Torabashiri 虎走

"Tora Tora Tora"


----------



## advait98

Torabashiri

"Tora Tora Tora"

Tora


----------



## Nihal

Tora

Wood


----------



## CupofJoe

Wood

Moggie


----------



## Butterfly

Moggie

Familiar


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Familiar

Reality


----------



## teacup

Reality

Fantasy

That couldn't have gone better.


----------



## Ireth

Fantasy

Imagination


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

Imagination

Imaginarium


----------



## Ireth

Imaginarium

Nightwish


----------



## soulless

Nightwish


Tarja...   

(ah the good old days)


----------



## Butterfly

Tarja

Tarka the Otter


----------



## Phietadix

Tarka the Otter

Shrimp an' Hotroot Soup

((Otters will risk death for it))


----------



## Ireth

Shrimp an' Hotroot Soup

Redwall


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Redwall

Pink Floyd The Wall


----------



## soulless

Pink Floyd The Wall



Comfortably Numb


----------



## CupofJoe

Comfortably Numb

Tequila


----------



## Butterfly

Tequila

Worm


----------



## Nihal

Worm

Bonbon
(...yes)


----------



## Ireth

Bonbon

Chocolate


----------



## Nihal

Chocolate

Addiction


----------



## CupofJoe

Addiction

Jane's


----------



## jax

jane's
tarzan


----------



## Nihal

Tarzan

Vines


----------



## Butterfly

Vines

Vinyard


----------



## Ireth

Vinyard

Grapes


----------



## CupofJoe

Grapes

O'Wrath


----------



## Butterfly

O'Wrath

O' Khan


----------



## Ireth

O' Khan

Captain Kirk


----------



## Butterfly

Captain Kirk

Jim


----------



## druidofwinter

Jim

"he's dead!"


----------



## Butterfly

"he's dead!"

Star trekkin'...


----------



## soulless

star trekkin'

(across the...)

universe


----------



## teacup

Universe

Eternal


----------



## druidofwinter

Eternal

God


----------



## Nihal

God

Birdcage


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Birdcage

Songbird


----------



## CupofJoe

Songbird

Phoenix


----------



## advait98

Songbird

Phoenix

Firebird

(The millenium strikes! God-Birdcage. An ill omen?)


----------



## jax

Firebird
Opera


----------



## teacup

Opera

Phantom


----------



## Ireth

Phantom

Menace


----------



## druidofwinter

Menace

Borg


----------



## soulless

Borg

Queen


----------



## Butterfly

Queen

Bee


----------



## Ireth

Bee

Sting


----------



## druidofwinter

Sting

Bilbo


----------



## Ireth

Bilbo

Hobbit


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hobbit

This Year (the year of the film = the number of this post! …uh, DVD release, that is)


----------



## Ireth

This Year

Present


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Present

Perfect


----------



## Ireth

Perfect

10


----------



## teacup

10

Score


----------



## Nihal

Score

Fail


----------



## Butterfly

Fail

Spider


----------



## Ireth

Spider

Rat King


----------



## advait98

Rat King

Twins


----------



## Nihal

Twins

Frey


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Frey
..
Fray


----------



## druidofwinter

Fray

Blanket


----------



## Jess A

Blanket

Snuggle


----------



## CupofJoe

Snuggle

Bunny


----------



## Jess A

Bunny 

Carrot


----------



## Butterfly

Carrot

Stick


----------



## teacup

Stick

Staff


----------



## Butterfly

Staff

Stave


----------



## teacup

Stave

Note


----------



## Ireth

Note

Book


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Book

II (Oh, God!)


----------



## Ireth

II

Sequel


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sequel

Abomination (III)


----------



## Ireth

Abomination

Eldritch


----------



## druidofwinter

Eldritch

Sinister


----------



## Ireth

Sinister

Left


----------



## CupofJoe

Left

Widdershins


----------



## Ireth

Widdershins

Counter-clockwise


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Counter-clockwise

Counter


----------



## Ireth

Counter

Kitchen


----------



## HabeasCorpus

Kitchen

Sink


----------



## druidofwinter

Sink

Drain


----------



## Ireth

Drain

Plug


----------



## Nihal

Plug

Ear

/10char


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ear

Bleeding

(Not profusely, but it's like there's this cut I guess I keep opening and… oh, sorry. Never mind. Just playing the word game.
No gross ear-blood in this house! Nope.)


----------



## Ireth

Bleeding

Hearts


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hearts

Suicide King


----------



## CupofJoe

Suicide King

Beef


----------



## Guru Coyote

Beef

Eater


----------



## Butterfly

Eater

Feast


----------



## Nihal

Feast

Banquet


----------



## Ireth

Banquet

Hall


----------



## Butterfly

Hall

Great


----------



## Guru Coyote

Great

Crusade


----------



## druidofwinter

Crusade

King Richard


----------



## Ireth

King Richard

Lionheart


----------



## Butterfly

Lionheart

Squall


----------



## Nihal

Squall

Style


----------



## CupofJoe

Style

Council


----------



## Ireth

Council

Meeting


----------



## Butterfly

Meeting

Entmoot


----------



## Guru Coyote

Entmoot

Entball


----------



## Butterfly

Entball

Fowl


----------



## Guru Coyote

Fowl

Furrball


----------



## Ireth

Furrball

Kitten


----------



## Butterfly

Kitten

Mittens


----------



## Nihal

Mittens

Oven


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oven

Microwave


----------



## Reaver

Microwave

Popcorn


----------



## Ireth

Popcorn

Butter


----------



## Reaver

Butter

Roasted aardvark


----------



## Ireth

Roasted aardvark

...what?


----------



## Reaver

...what?

(Wry grin)


----------



## Ireth

Wry grin

Humor


----------



## Reaver

Humor

Happiness


----------



## Ireth

Happiness

Smile


----------



## Butterfly

Smile

Cheeky


----------



## CupofJoe

Cheeky

Monkey


----------



## Guru Coyote

Monkey

Typewriter


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Monkey) Typewriter

Space Ghost

(Welcome back, Reaver! Are you back back, or just visiting online but still overseas?)


----------



## jax

space ghost
in the machine


----------



## Guru Coyote

in the machine

Deus


----------



## Nihal

Deus

Deus ex machima

(Damn, ninja!)


----------



## soulless

Deus ex machina

lame ending     (well usually anyway)


----------



## Guru Coyote

lame ending

flame bending


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

flame bending

water breaking


(Uh… Happy Mothers' Day!)


----------



## Butterfly

water breaking

Birth


----------



## Guru Coyote

Birth

Mark


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mark

Sucker


----------



## Guru Coyote

Sucker

Punch


----------



## Butterfly

Punch

Drunk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Drunk

Violent (is the Word for Curly)


----------



## teacup

Voilent

Rage


----------



## Guru Coyote

Rage

Cage


----------



## Butterfly

Cage

Dungeon


----------



## Guru Coyote

Dungeon

Crawl


----------



## Ireth

Crawl

Knees


----------



## Nihal

Knees

King


----------



## CupofJoe

King

Checkmate


----------



## Guru Coyote

Checkmate

Soulmate


----------



## advait98

Soulmate

Oh no...


----------



## Guru Coyote

Oh no...

Here we go.


----------



## Butterfly

He we go

Again


----------



## Guru Coyote

Again

with Love


----------



## Ireth

with Love

From Russia


----------



## Butterfly

From Russia

Vodka


----------



## Guru Coyote

Vodka

and Midnight


----------



## Butterfly

Midnight

Feast


----------



## Nihal

Feast

Crows


----------



## jax

crows
stoned


----------



## teacup

Stoned

Punishment


----------



## Butterfly

Punishment

Chopping time


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chopping time

Oranges, Oranges /
Oranges and graphic design /
The *Chopping* Block spends their *time* /
Growing oranges / and picking oranges /
Then working on graphic design /
The Chopping Block spends their time / all the time


----------



## Guru Coyote

Oranges

Comparison


----------



## Ireth

Comparison

Contrast


----------



## Butterfly

Contrast

Technicolour


----------



## Ireth

Technicolor

Movies


----------



## Butterfly

Movies

Films


----------



## Ireth

Films

Cameras


----------



## Nihal

(Films)

Cameras

Photographic printing


----------



## CupofJoe

Photographic printing

Daguerreotype


----------



## Butterfly

Daguerreotype

Dagger


----------



## Ireth

Dagger

Blade


----------



## Butterfly

Blade

Sharp


----------



## teacup

Sharp                                   

Wit


----------



## druidofwinter

Wit 

Clever


----------



## soulless

Clever

Trevor


----------



## advait98

Clever

Trevor

Endeavour


----------



## Butterfly

Endeavour

Morse


----------



## Guru Coyote

Morse

Transmission


----------



## Nihal

Transmission

The War of the Worlds


----------



## Ireth

The War of the Worlds

Tripods


----------



## CupofJoe

Tripods

Clamps


----------



## soulless

Clamps

Nipple


----------



## teacup

Nipple

Chest


----------



## Ireth

Chest

Treasure


----------



## Butterfly

Treasure

Cursed


----------



## Nihal

Cursed

Pearl


----------



## advait98

Curse

Pearl

The Curse of the Black Pearl (well, you set that up perfectly, didn't you?)


----------



## Butterfly

Pearl

Swine


----------



## CupofJoe

Swine

Purse


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Purse

Labyrinth


----------



## Ireth

Labyrinth

Jareth


----------



## soulless

Jareth

Goblin King


----------



## jax

Goblin King
Soul


----------



## Ireth

Soul

Spirit


----------



## Butterfly

Spirit

Guide


----------



## Nihal

Guide

Dead


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dead

Expiration Date


----------



## soulless

Expiration date

Best before


----------



## CupofJoe

Best before

Marketing


----------



## Butterfly

Marketing

Ploy


----------



## Nihal

Ploy

Trap


----------



## Rhizanthella

Trap

Booby


----------



## soulless

booby

bird


----------



## Butterfly

bird

Falcon


----------



## Guru Coyote

Falcon

Origami (figuratively speaking)


----------



## Ireth

Origami

Paper


----------



## Butterfly

Paper

Parchment


----------



## Ireth

Parchment

Quill


----------



## Butterfly

Quill

Feather


----------



## Ireth

Feather

Boa


----------



## Butterfly

Feather

Boa

Tickle


----------



## Guru Coyote

Tickle

Attack


----------



## Butterfly

Attack

Charge!


----------



## Nihal

Charge!

Siege


----------



## teacup

Siege

Castle


----------



## advait98

Castle

Beckett


----------



## soulless

Beckett

Samuel


----------



## CupofJoe

Beckett

Oh Boy!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Samuel / Oh Boy!

FroZone / IncrediBoy


----------



## Ireth

FroZone / IncrediBoy

Super


----------



## Butterfly

Super

Mario


----------



## CupofJoe

Mario
--
Puzo


----------



## jax

puzo
godather


----------



## Nihal

Godather

Godfather


----------



## Guru Coyote

Godfather

Got mother?


----------



## Nihal

Got mother?

Batman


----------



## Ireth

Batman

Night


----------



## soulless

Batman

Night

Wing


----------



## CupofJoe

Wing

Commander


----------



## Nihal

Commander

Fleet


----------



## teacup

Fleet

Armada


----------



## Butterfly

Armada

Spanish


----------



## Guru Coyote

Spanish

Inquisition (no one expected that one)


----------



## jax

Inquisition
Gloktar


----------



## Butterfly

Gloktar

First Law


----------



## Sparkie

First Law

Logen


----------



## Reaver

Logen 

Logan


----------



## Ireth

Logan

Wolverine


----------



## Guru Coyote

Wolverine?

COOKIES!


----------



## Butterfly

COOKIES!

Chocolate Chip!


----------



## Guru Coyote

Chocolate Chip!

Yip! Yip!


----------



## soulless

Yip Yip

Appa


----------



## Guru Coyote

Appa (now that was soulless)

Appa-Reel


----------



## Butterfly

Appa-Reel

Apparel


----------



## Nihal

Apparel

Fashion


----------



## teacup

Fashion

Design


----------



## Nihal

Design

Concept


----------



## Ireth

Concept

Art


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Art

Linkletter


(Why that was the first thing that popped into my head, I don't know. The second thing was "art / pornography" which came up just after I noticed Game of Thrones starts in an hour. Yeah… I'm sticking with the first thing.)


----------



## jax

linkletter
chain


----------



## Guru Coyote

Chain

chain-able


----------



## advait98

Chain-able

Kane and Abel


----------



## Butterfly

Kane and Abel

Murder


----------



## CupofJoe

Murder

Most-Foul


----------



## Guru Coyote

Most-Foul

Snow Owl


----------



## Nihal

Snow Owl

Edwiges


----------



## Butterfly

Edwiges

Hedwig


----------



## Ireth

Hedwig

Loyal


----------



## Guru Coyote

Loyal

Coyote


----------



## Ireth

Coyote

Roadrunner


----------



## Guru Coyote

Roadrunner

Sissy


----------



## Nihal

Sissy

Cat


----------



## Guru Coyote

Cat

Content


----------



## Butterfly

Content

Stuffed


----------



## Ireth

Stuffed

Teddy bear


----------



## Butterfly

Teddy bear

Steiff


----------



## Guru Coyote

Steiff

Piercing (yes they all have one in the ear)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Piercing

Weakness


----------



## Nihal

Weakness

Fire


----------



## CupofJoe

Fire

Light my...

Ray Manzarek (February 12, 1939 – May 20, 2013)


----------



## Butterfly

Light my...

Life


----------



## teacup

Life

Stream


----------



## Ireth

Stream

Cross


----------



## Rhizanthella

Cross

Christ


----------



## Ireth

Christ

Savior


----------



## Rhizanthella

Savior

Savor


----------



## Ireth

Savor

Flavor


----------



## Rhizanthella

Flavor

Strawberry


----------



## Butterfly

Strawberry

Cream


----------



## soulless

Cream

Whipped


----------



## Butterfly

Whipped

Flogged


----------



## Rhizanthella

Flogged

Flagged


----------



## Butterfly

Flagged

Down


----------



## Rhizanthella

Down

Falling


----------



## Butterfly

Falling

Splat


----------



## Rhizanthella

Splat

Bug


----------



## Ireth

Bug

Bother


----------



## Rhizanthella

Bother

Brother


----------



## jax

Brother
Jon


----------



## Guru Coyote

Jon

Garfield


----------



## Ireth

Garfield

Lasagna


----------



## Nihal

Lasagna

Delicious


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Delicious

Nutritious


----------



## Rhizanthella

Nutritious

Healthy


----------



## advait98

Healthy

Who cares?


----------



## CupofJoe

Who cares?

Hugs


----------



## Guru Coyote

Hugs

Bear


----------



## Nihal

Bear

Maiden


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Maiden

Name


----------



## Devor

(Maiden) Name

Also Known As


----------



## Butterfly

Also Known As

Alias


----------



## Rhizanthella

Alias

Albus


----------



## Butterfly

Albus

Albumen


----------



## teacup

Albumen

Egg


----------



## danr62

Egg

Face


----------



## Ireth

Face

Book


----------



## Nihal

(Face)
Book

Flayer


----------



## soulless

Flayer

Jungle


----------



## Guru Coyote

Jungle

Amazon

(Facebook flaying jungle amazon?! oh-kay!)


----------



## Butterfly

Amazon

Warrior


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Warrior

Needs food badly!


----------



## CupofJoe

Needs

Duties


----------



## Nihal

Duties

Servant


----------



## Butterfly

Servant

Skivvy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Skivvy

Commando


----------



## danr62

Commando

Rambo


----------



## soulless

Rambo

Gizmo

(oh I love Gremlins 2!)


----------



## Guru Coyote

Gizmo

Midnight


----------



## jax

midnight
clock


----------



## CupofJoe

Clock

Register


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Register

Quarter-eater


----------



## Butterfly

Quarter-eater

Half-measure


----------



## Nihal

Half-measure

Coffee


----------



## teacup

Coffee

TEA
This is my finest hour.


----------



## Butterfly

TEA

Glengettie


----------



## teacup

Glengettie

Wales


----------



## advait98

Wales

Bale


----------



## teacup

Bale

Hay


----------



## Guru Coyote

Hay

Fire 
(haha, the system said that was too short for a message)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fire

Quit

(Inspired by a coworker I just saw in the parking lot about twenty minutes ago. He was carrying a cardboard box, shook my hand, and said, "Nice knowing you, John." He said it with a smile, and confirmed he was not fired!)


----------



## Nihal

Quit

Esc
/10char


----------



## danr62

Esc

Ape


----------



## Ireth

Ape

Tarzan


----------



## druidofwinter

Tarzan

Jungle


----------



## soulless

Jungle

Boogie
(get down get down )


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm

Your

Boogie

Man


(^also from a soundtrack - Watchmen - good fight scene, too!)


----------



## Butterfly

Man

Thrall


----------



## Ireth

Thrall

Captive


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Captive

Audience


----------



## Ireth

Audience

Listen


----------



## Nihal

(Hey,)
Listen

Navi


----------



## Ireth

Navi

Link


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Link

Triangle Man


----------



## Nihal

Triangle Man

Pyramid Head


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pyramid Head

Conehead


----------



## Ireth

Conehead

Zombie


----------



## CupofJoe

Zombie

Brains!!!.....


----------



## teacup

Brains!!!

Mind


----------



## Guru Coyote

Mind

The Gap


----------



## Nihal

(Mind)
The Gap

University


----------



## Butterfly

University

(of)

Magic


----------



## jax

magic
beans


----------



## Ireth

beans

dangerous


----------



## Butterfly

dangerous

Society


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Society('s)

Fool


----------



## Ireth

Fool

Jester


----------



## Rhizanthella

Zombie

Apocolypse


----------



## Ireth

Apocolypse [_sic_]

Apocalyptica


----------



## Butterfly

Apocalyptica

Apocrypha


----------



## Ireth

Apocrypha

Tobit


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tobit

Two bits [6:00-6:40]


----------



## Butterfly

Two bits

Greyscale


----------



## Guru Coyote

Greyscale

8 Bits


----------



## Nihal

8 Bits

Oldies


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oldies

Sweatin' [don't hate me]


----------



## Guru Coyote

Sweatin'

Swedes (in a sauna)


----------



## jax

swedes
weeds


----------



## Butterfly

weeds

Seaweed


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Seaweed

Miso Soup


----------



## CupofJoe

Miso Soup

Scalding


----------



## Sia

Scalding

Fire


----------



## teacup

Fire

Kindle


----------



## CupofJoe

Kindle

Fan-fic


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fan-fic

Fanatic


----------



## Rhizanthella

Fanatic
Tick (blood sucking demons!!)


----------



## teacup

Tick

Cross


----------



## Rhizanthella

Cross

Wood


----------



## danr62

Cross

Words


----------



## Rhizanthella

Words
Mythic Scribes!!!!! (Many words popped into my mind at this but I liked this most.)


----------



## druidofwinter

Mythic Scribes (!!!!!)

Us


----------



## Ireth

Us

Them

/10char


----------



## Rhizanthella

Them
Enemies


----------



## soulless

Enemies

Friends


----------



## CupofJoe

Enemies
Friends

Frenemies

[it was just a bit too good to pass up]


----------



## Rhizanthella

Frenemies

Siblings


----------



## druidofwinter

Siblings 

Brothers


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Brothers

Bromance (the only word I hate more than "frenemies")


----------



## danr62

Bromance

Bronies


----------



## soulless

Bronies

Pinkie Pie


----------



## teacup

Pinkie Pie

Pinkie Finger
(There. No more ponies.)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Pinkie finger

Double jointed (and that makes it very annoying to play octaves on the piano)


----------



## Nihal

Double jointed

Cat


----------



## druidofwinter

Cat 

Patrick (My cat  )


----------



## Rhizanthella

Patrick

Spongebob


----------



## CupofJoe

Spongebob

Marching


----------



## teacup

Marching

Band


----------



## Guru Coyote

Band

Rubber


----------



## teacup

Rubber

Erase


----------



## Rhizanthella

Erase

Bad spelling


----------



## Butterfly

Bad spelling

Dictionary


----------



## Nihal

Dictionary

Thesaurus


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Thesaurus

Stegosaurus ("Raaaah.")


----------



## jax

stegosaurus
saurians


----------



## Addison

Saurian

Dragon


----------



## teacup

Dragon

Drake


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

A spray of BRIGHT YELLOW ACID slashes across
*Drake*'s face and chest, eating into him like
a hot knife through butter.  He drops in boiling
smoke, reflexively triggering his flame thrower.


----------*VASQUEZ
*Nooooooo! Drake! He's down!

----------HICKS
He's gone! Forget it, he's gone!

----------VASQUEZ
No.. no, he's not! He's--




from_ Aliens_


----------



## Rhizanthella

Didn't we start with dragon...? 
Drake

Draco


----------



## Ireth

Draco

Malfoy


----------



## danr62

Malfoy

Potter


----------



## Nihal

(Draco Malfoy)
Potter

"I'll tell my father!"


----------



## Butterfly

"I'll tell my father!"

Grass


----------



## soulless

grass

marijuana

(*Looks around shiftily*)


----------



## CupofJoe

marijuana

Cookies!!!!


----------



## teacup

Cookies!!!!

Monster


----------



## LeeDee

Dire Wolf

Creature


----------



## Addison

Creature

Feature


----------



## Nihal

Feature

Land


----------



## Ireth

Land

Ahoy!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ahoy!

Chips


----------



## Ireth

Chips

Salty


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Salty

Vinegar


----------



## danr62

Vinegar

yuck


----------



## Butterfly

yuck

'orrible


----------



## Ireth

'orrible

Morrible


----------



## teacup

Morrible

Wicked


----------



## druidofwinter

Wicked 

Musical


----------



## Butterfly

Musical

Dog


----------



## Ireth

Dog

Bark

(10char)


----------



## teacup

Bark

Tree


----------



## Butterfly

Tree

Yggdrasil


----------



## Ireth

Yggdrasil

Norse


----------



## Nihal

Norse

Runes


----------



## Ireth

Runes

Magic


----------



## teacup

Magic

Mage


----------



## CupofJoe

Mage
--
Hope


----------



## soulless

Hope

Pandora


----------



## teacup

Pandora

Navi


----------



## CupofJoe

Navi

Gation


----------



## Nihal

Gation

Not


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Gation)

Not

(a)

Word


----------



## Ireth

Word

Bird


----------



## Rhizanthella

Bird

Swift (Name of bird in my first short story)


----------



## Butterfly

Swift

Summer


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Summer

Hot


----------



## Ireth

Hot

Chocolate


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Chocolate

Rich


----------



## teacup

Rich

Greed


----------



## Rhizanthella

Greed

Sin


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Sin

Sinbad


----------



## Ireth

Sinbad

Voyage


----------



## teacup

Voyage

Pirate


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pirate

Arrrrr...! (not a word)

Captain


----------



## teacup

Captain

Commander


----------



## danr62

Commander

Commandeer


----------



## Butterfly

Commandeer

Stole


----------



## jax

stole
quietly


----------



## teacup

Quietly

Silence


----------



## soulless

Silence

Tally


----------



## teacup

Tally 

Count


----------



## danr62

Count

Dracula


----------



## Rhizanthella

Dracula 

Vampire


----------



## Addison

Vampire

Hunter


----------



## Rhizanthella

Vampire

Hunter

Buffy


----------



## soulless

Buffy

Angel


----------



## Ireth

Angel

Weeping


----------



## teacup

Weeping

Tears


----------



## jax

tears
fears


----------



## druidofwinter

Tears

Sorrows


----------



## Nihal

Sorrows

Ruins


----------



## Addison

Ruins

Castle


----------



## Devora

Castle

Crusade


----------



## soulless

Crusade

Lionheart


----------



## druidofwinter

Lionheart

Richard


----------



## Addison

Richard

Robin Boy Wonder


----------



## teacup

Robin Boy Wonder

Batman


----------



## Addison

Batman

Gothic


----------



## soulless

Gothic

Architecture


----------



## Ddruid

Architecture


Arch


----------



## teacup

Arch

Enemy


----------



## druidofwinter

Enemy 

Sauron


----------



## Addison

Sauron

Evil Eye


----------



## Rhizanthella

Evil eye

Death glare


----------



## Ddruid

Death glare

Deathly Hallows 

(coudn't resist )


----------



## Addison

Deathly Hallows

Wand


----------



## teacup

Wand

Mage


----------



## Nihal

Mage

Unlucky


----------



## Ireth

Unlucky

13


----------



## ArthurWalterson

13

Amateur.


----------



## jax

amateur
sleuth


----------



## ArthurWalterson

Sleuth

Sloth


----------



## jax

sloth
sinfulness


----------



## teacup

Sinfulness

Human


----------



## Butterfly

Human

League


----------



## Ireth

League

Justice


----------



## Butterfly

Justice

Temperance


----------



## teacup

Temperance

Restraint


----------



## Butterfly

Restraint

Chained


----------



## Ireth

Chained

Captive


----------



## Butterfly

Captive

Audience


----------



## Ireth

Audience

Listen


----------



## Butterfly

Listen

Glisten


----------



## Ireth

Glisten

Oil


----------



## druidofwinter

Oil

Gasoline


----------



## teacup

Gasoline

Fuel


----------



## Addison

Fuel 

Fire


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Fire

Disintegration


----------



## teacup

Disintegration

Decompose


----------



## Ireth

Decompose

Rot


----------



## jax

rot
sandan glocktar


----------



## Addison

Sandan Glocktar

Stranger (I have no idea who that is)


----------



## Scribble

Stranger 

Ranger


----------



## Ireth

Ranger

Aragorn


----------



## Scribble

Aragorn

Strider


----------



## Ireth

Strider

Landstrider

((and speaking of The Dark Crystal, is that a Mystic in your profile pic, Scribble? Nice. ^^))


----------



## Scribble

Landstrider

Eye

(Yes, it's a Mystic, though I don't look like one IRL  Eye, because I thought of Ohgra's eye!)


----------



## teacup

Eye

Vision


----------



## Scribble

Vision

Shaman


----------



## Spider

Shaman

Spirits


----------



## teacup

Spirits

Reaper


----------



## Ireth

Reaper

Death


----------



## teacup

Death

Limbo


----------



## Spider

Limbo

Dumbledore


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dumbledore

Waddle Dee


----------



## Ireth

Waddle Dee

Tweedledum


----------



## Spider

Tweedledum

Tweedledee


----------



## Ireth

Tweedledee

Alice


----------



## Spider

Alice

Wonderland


----------



## Scribble

Wonderland

Rabbit


----------



## Ireth

Rabbit

Stew


----------



## Scribble

Stew

Simmer


----------



## Ireth

Simmer

Boil


----------



## druidofwinter

Boil

Water


----------



## Scribble

Water

Naiad


----------



## Ireth

Naiad

Diana

(yay anagrams. XD)


----------



## Scribble

Diana

Artemis

(haha @ anagrams, how about mythology?)


----------



## Ireth

Artemis

Fowl

(Love those books.)


----------



## Spider

Fowl

Chicken


----------



## Scribble

Chicken

Egg (what came first?)


----------



## Spider

Egg

White


----------



## teacup

White

Snow


----------



## Ireth

Snow

Ball


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Snow

Know Show Snew? Snot ((That thing where you change one letter.))


*
Ball

Bowl* ((I got ninja'd while goofing around, so just for that I changed TWO letters.))


----------



## Addison

Bowl

Cereal


----------



## teacup

Cereal

Cinnamon Toast Crunch (but why can't I see why kids love the taste of them?)


----------



## Scribble

Cinnamon Toast Crunch

Cannibals


----------



## Butterfly

Cannibals

Hannibal


----------



## teacup

Hannibal

Silence (Of the lambs, of course.)


----------



## soulless

Silence

(day of the) Moon


----------



## Scribble

Moon

River (Moon River - Andy Williams lol Moon River - Andy Williams - YouTube)


----------



## teacup

River

Flow


----------



## Butterfly

Flow

Current


----------



## teacup

Current

Berry


----------



## Spider

Berry

Bear!


----------



## Steerpike

Bear

Bearshark


----------



## Spider

(One of your WIP creatures, Steerpike? Or maybe just your neighbor's pet.)

Bearshark

Dogfish


----------



## Ireth

Dogfish

Catbird


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Catbird

Valkyrie Chicken


(Also, @SP… Bearshark brings back memories of Homestar Runner)


----------



## Ireth

Valkyrie Chicken

Hilarious (meaning the mental image, of course. XDD)


----------



## druidofwinter

Hilarious

Funny


----------



## Ireth

Funny

Bone


----------



## Addison

Bone

Teeth


----------



## Ireth

Teeth

Horses

(Thirty white horses upon a red hill...)


----------



## Addison

Horses

Selkies


----------



## Ireth

Selkies

Fae

(Selkies are seals, actually. XD Were you thinking of kelpies?)


----------



## wilderb33st

Fae

Pixie


----------



## Ireth

Pixie

Dust


----------



## teacup

Dust

Dirt


----------



## Scribble

Dirt

Road


----------



## Ddruid

Road

Trail


----------



## Spider

Trail

Mix


----------



## Scribble

Mix

Master


----------



## Spider

(Congrats on your 50th post, Master Scribble.)

Master

Boss


----------



## Scribble

Boss

Hog

(Thanks Spider! That was weird because I thought Mix Master and then looked to the left and saw "Master"! )


----------



## Spider

Hog

Warts      (School of Witchcraft and Wizardry)


----------



## druidofwinter

Warts 

Ugly


----------



## teacup

Ugly

Beauty


----------



## Rhizanthella

Beauty

Disdain (Probably from a Shakespeare line...)


----------



## Scribble

Disdain

Mocking


----------



## Butterfly

Mocking

Bird


----------



## Ireth

Bird

Brain


----------



## teacup

Brain

Head


----------



## Spider

Head

Ache


----------



## Scribble

Ache

Tooth


----------



## Ireth

Tooth

Brush


----------



## Butterfly

Brush

Dog


----------



## teacup

Dog

Bounty hunter


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

254 pages.  Damn this has lasted a while.

Bounty Hunter

Boba Fett


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bobo Fett

Jar'Jar Binks


((Elder! You're back!))


----------



## Steerpike

Jar'Jar Binks

Early Grave (for Lucas)


----------



## Scribble

Early Grave

James Dean


----------



## Steerpike

(Just drove past the spot where he died last week)

James Dean

Rebel


----------



## Scribble

Rebel

Albert Camus 


(I just listened to a documentary podcast about Albert Camus yesterday, this was in my head)


----------



## Steerpike

Camus

Stranger


----------



## Nihal

Stranger

Death


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Death

Cab for Cutie


----------



## Steerpike

Cab

Cutie


----------



## Ireth

Cutie

Pie


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pie

Delta π

_(Revenge of the Nerds_ was funny… when I was 11.)


----------



## Ireth

Delta

River


----------



## druidofwinter

River

Nile


----------



## Ireth

Nile

Egypt


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Egypt

Sphinx

(Aww… I wanted River Euphrates for another music reference.)


----------



## Ireth

Sphinx

Riddle


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Riddle

Question Mark Man

(Okay, I got in two movie references. I can take down the garbage in peace now… as soon as the Pixies song ends. Or my wife calls me. Whichever comes first.)


(STEALTH EDIT - Yes, dear!)


----------



## Ireth

Question Mark Man

Who?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Who? 

Pete Townshend


----------



## druidofwinter

Who

Doctor


----------



## Ireth

Doctor

Hospital


----------



## teacup

Hospital

Heal


----------



## Nihal

Heal

Scar


----------



## Ireth

Scar

Mufasa


----------



## Rhizanthella

Mufasa

Shenzi Marie Predetora Veldetta Jaquelina Hyena (Will you do me the honor of becoming... my bride?)


----------



## teacup

Shenzi Marie Predetora Veldetta Jaquelina Hyena (movie 3 was...meh.)

Ed


----------



## Nihal

Ed

Eddard


----------



## druidofwinter

Eddard

Stark


----------



## soulless

Stark

Tony


----------



## Butterfly

Tony

Award


----------



## teacup

Award

Prize


----------



## Devora

Prize

Money


----------



## teacup

Money          

Rich


----------



## druidofwinter

Rich 

Filthy


----------



## teacup

Filthy

Peasant


----------



## Ireth

Peasant

Revolt


----------



## C.J. Jessop

Revolt

Pitchforks


----------



## Ireth

Pitchforks

Hay


----------



## Spider

Hay

Straw


----------



## teacup

Straw

Scarecrow


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Scarecrow

Filthy

Where your eyes don't go
a filthy scarecrow
waves its broomstick arms
and does a parody
of each unconscious thing you do...

~TMBG


----------



## Addison

Filthy

Bloodied


----------



## Scribble

Bloodied

Knuckles


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Knuckles

Heads


----------



## Steerpike

Heads 

Tails


----------



## teacup

Tails

Sonic


----------



## Butterfly

Sonic

Screwdriver


----------



## soulless

Screwdriver

Vodka


----------



## Scribble

Vodka

Hangover


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hangover 2

Unfunny


----------



## Scribble

Unfunny

Pauly Shore


----------



## teacup

Pauly Shore

Comic


----------



## Scribble

Comic

Tragic


----------



## teacup

Tragic

Death


----------



## Scribble

Death

Decay


----------



## teacup

Decay

Rot


----------



## Scribble

Rot

Mushroom


----------



## teacup

Mushroom

Juicy


----------



## soulless

Juicy

Fruit


----------



## Scribble

Fruit

Forbidden


----------



## Butterfly

Forbidden

Planet


----------



## Steerpike

Forbidden

Planet


EDIT: Great minds, and all that...


----------



## Scribble

Planet

Claire ( I know she came from there.... Planet Claire - The B52's (HD) - YouTube )


----------



## teacup

Claire

Woman


----------



## Ddruid

Woman 

Mistress


----------



## Scribble

Mistress

Lover


----------



## druidofwinter

Lover 

Romantic


----------



## Butterfly

Romantic

Rendez vous


----------



## Steerpike

Rendez vous

Voulez-vous?


----------



## Scribble

Voulez-vous

Sleep (coucher avec moi, ce soir? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF2otwl4ros )


----------



## soulless

Sleep

Dream


----------



## Butterfly

Dream

Dreamscape


----------



## teacup

Dreamscape

Escape


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Escape

Exit


----------



## Guru Coyote

Exit

Stage left


----------



## Ireth

Exit

Stage left

(pursued by a) Bear


----------



## teacup

Bear

Picnic basket


----------



## Nihal

Picnic basket

Childhood


----------



## teacup

Childhood

Memories


----------



## Ddruid

memories

amnesia


----------



## Nihal

Amnesia

Terror


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Terror

Overreaction (to this)


----------



## Spider

Overreaction

Creepy (my mind is scarred)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(What I linked was the Large Marge scene from Pee Wee Herman's Big Adventure, which actually scared a friend of mine.)

Creepy

Pee Wee


----------



## teacup

Pee Wee

Paul


----------



## Ddruid

Paul

Reverend


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

( Reverend! )\/​







Authentic (Frontier Gibberish)


----------



## Butterfly

Authentic

Real deal


----------



## teacup

Real deal

Dealer


----------



## Devor

Dealer

Texas Hold 'em


----------



## Scribble

Texas Hold 'em

Go Fish


----------



## Ireth

Go Fish

Bait


----------



## Devor

Bait

Switch


----------



## Spider

Switch

Knife


----------



## teacup

Knife

Candlestick


----------



## Scribble

Candlestick

Flame


----------



## Devor

Flame

Star Wars vs. Star Trek


----------



## Butterfly

...Trek

Hike


----------



## Scribble

Hike

Hitch


----------



## Devor

Hitch (hiker)

42


----------



## Ireth

42

Wallaby Way


----------



## Scribble

Wallaby Way

Kangaroo Hop


----------



## Steerpike

Kangaroo Hop

Blitzkrieg Bop


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Blitzkrieg

Kamakazi


----------



## Devor

Kamakazi

Headband


----------



## teacup

Headband

Headbang


----------



## Ireth

Headbang

Heavy Metal


----------



## Nihal

Heavy Metal

Toxic


----------



## Devor

Toxic

Bliss


----------



## Ireth

Bliss

Chocolate


----------



## Butterfly

Chocolate

Cadbury


----------



## Nihal

Cadbury

Unknown


----------



## Butterfly

Unknown

Investigate


----------



## Devor

Unknown Investigate

Stains


----------



## Butterfly

Stains

Beer Steins


----------



## teacup

Beer Steins

Steiner


----------



## Nihal

Steiner

Mechanical pencils


----------



## Ireth

Mechanical pencils

Clicky


----------



## Devor

Clicky

Ticky


----------



## teacup

Ticky

Tacky


----------



## Ddruid

Tacky

Wacky


----------



## teacup

Wacky

Warehouse


----------



## Devor

Warehouse

Wholesale


----------



## Ireth

Wholesale

Rule

("We can rule you wholesale, credit where it's due!")


----------



## Nihal

Rule

Ruler


----------



## Devor

Ruler

(old-fashioned) Spanking


----------



## Steerpike

Spanking

Anthrax (castle Anthrax, that is)


----------



## Sander

Anthrax

Grail


----------



## teacup

Grail

Holy


----------



## Nihal

Holy

Mole


----------



## Devor

Holy

Mole

Whack


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Whack

That's



(If I had a dollor for every student that said "that's whack" about classwork, I'd have… several dollars.)


----------



## teacup

That's

(so) Raven


----------



## Ddruid

Raven

(Teen) Titan


----------



## teacup

Titan

Attack


----------



## Scribble

Attack

Heart


----------



## Devor

Heart

Captain Planet!


----------



## Scribble

Captain Planet

Gaia


----------



## teacup

Gaia

Terra


----------



## Ireth

Terra

Firma


----------



## Scribble

Firma

Signature


----------



## Ireth

Signature

Autograph


----------



## Scribble

Autograph

Celebrity


----------



## Devor

Celebrity

Has-been


----------



## Nihal

Has-been

Banshee


----------



## Scribble

Banshee

Wail


----------



## teacup

Wail

Weep


----------



## Ireth

Weep

Tears


----------



## Devor

Tears

Sob Story


----------



## Ireth

Sob Story

Violins


----------



## teacup

Violins 

Screech


----------



## Ireth

Screech

Owl


----------



## teacup

Owl

Repeat


----------



## Nihal

Repeat

Loop


----------



## Scribble

Loop

Infinite


----------



## Ireth

Infinite

Loop

(sorry, I had to!)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Loop

Troop


----------



## Ireth

Troop

Goof


----------



## Svrtnsse

Goof

Caravan


----------



## Nihal

Caravan

Desert


----------



## Svrtnsse

Desert 

Dessert


----------



## Spider

Dessert

Cookie


----------



## Devor

Cookie

Chips


----------



## Butterfly

Chips

Fish n' chips


----------



## teacup

Fish n' chips

England


----------



## Svrtnsse

England

George


----------



## Nihal

George

Clooney


----------



## Svrtnsse

Clooney

Boba Fett


----------



## Scribble

Boba Fett

Digested (in the Sarlaac... I had said Clone, but svrt already picked up on that little relation! 10 points for Svrtnsse)


----------



## Devor

Digested

Gum


----------



## druidofwinter

Gum

Chewing


----------



## Scribble

Chewing

Wookie


----------



## Svrtnsse

Wookie

Win


----------



## teacup

Win

Window


----------



## Nihal

Window

Widow


----------



## Svrtnsse

Widow

Mine


----------



## Devor

Mine

Land


----------



## teacup

Land

Realm


----------



## Ireth

Realm

Other


----------



## Devora

Other

Half


----------



## Devor

Half

Man

/10char


----------



## teacup

Man

Wife


----------



## Scribble

Wife

Ball-and-chain


----------



## Ireth

Ball-and-chain

Shackle


----------



## Devor

Shackle

Proletariat


----------



## Scribble

Proletariat

Wages


----------



## Svrtnsse

Wages

Longboat


----------



## Scribble

Longboat

Viking


----------



## Ireth

Viking

Norse


----------



## Rinzei

Norse

God


----------



## Nihal

God

Cat

/10char


----------



## Butterfly

Cat

Lover


----------



## Scribble

Lover

Boy


----------



## teacup

Boy

Child


----------



## Butterfly

Child

Cub


----------



## Scribble

Cub..

Lion


----------



## Spider

Lion

Aslan


----------



## Svrtnsse

Aslan

Prince


----------



## Scribble

Prince

Revolution


----------



## Devor

Revolution

Rotation


----------



## Nihal

Rotation

Spiral


----------



## Steerpike

Spiral

Fibonacci


----------



## Devor

Fibonacci

Figaro


----------



## Butterfly

Figaro

Magnifico-o-o-o-o


----------



## Scribble

Magnifico-o-o-o-o

Beelzebub


----------



## teacup

Beezlebub

Gluttony


----------



## Nihal

Gluttony

Alchemist


----------



## Ireth

Alchemist

Flamel


----------



## Scribble

Flamel

Newton


----------



## Ireth

Newton

Fig


----------



## Scribble

Fig

Divine Anger


----------



## Ireth

Divine Anger

Plagues (of Egypt, of course)


----------



## Scribble

Plagues

Locusts


----------



## Ireth

Locusts

Om-nom-nom


----------



## teacup

Om-nom-nom

Delicious


----------



## Ireth

Delicious

Cake


----------



## Scribble

Cake

Lie

/10chars


----------



## teacup

Lie

Stand


----------



## Scribble

Stand

King (Stephen)


----------



## teacup

King

Monarch


----------



## Scribble

Monarch

Butterfly


----------



## Nihal

Butterfly

Effect


----------



## Ireth

Effect

Cause


----------



## Scribble

Cause

Rebel


----------



## teacup

Rebel

Rebellion


----------



## Scribble

Rebellion

Empire


----------



## Ireth

Empire

Galactic


----------



## Rinzei

Galactic

Planetary


----------



## Svrtnsse

Planetary

Intergalactic


----------



## Nihal

Intergalactic

Alliance


----------



## Devor

Alliance

Entangling


----------



## Scribble

Entangling

Quantum Mechanics


----------



## Nihal

Quantum Mechanics

Waves


----------



## Scribble

Waves

Beach


----------



## druidofwinter

Beach

Sand


----------



## Ireth

Sand

Dune


----------



## Scribble

Dune

Spice


----------



## Butterfly

Spice

And all things nice...


----------



## teacup

And all things nice...

Me


----------



## Ireth

Me

You

(10char)


----------



## teacup

You

Member


----------



## Scribble

Member

Private


----------



## Rinzei

Private

Show


----------



## teacup

Show

Tell


----------



## Ireth

Tell

William


----------



## Steerpike

William 

Shakespeare


----------



## Ireth

Shakespeare

Captain


----------



## Nihal

Captain

Jack Sparrow


----------



## Ireth

Jack Sparrow

Pirate


----------



## Scribble

Jack Sparrow

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Ireth

Edward Scissorhands

Woobie


----------



## Scribble

Woobie

Wall-E


----------



## Butterfly

Wall-E

Robot


----------



## Nihal

Robot

Portal


----------



## teacup

Portal         

Gate


----------



## Scribble

Gate

Window


----------



## Ireth

Window

Pane


----------



## teacup

Pane

Pain


----------



## Butterfly

Pain

neck


----------



## Devor

Neck

Giraffe


----------



## Nihal

Giraffe

Food


----------



## Ireth

Giraffe

Food

Leaves


----------



## teacup

Leaves

From the vine


----------



## Devor

From the vine

Grapes


----------



## teacup

Grapes

Fruit


----------



## Nihal

Fruit

Marula


----------



## Scribble

Marula

Drunk


----------



## Rinzei

Drunk

Punch


----------



## Ireth

Punch

(and) Judy


----------



## teacup

Judy

Judge


----------



## Butterfly

Judge

Dredd


----------



## Scribble

Dredd

Locks


----------



## teacup

Locks

Chains


----------



## Spider

Chains

Prison


----------



## Nihal

Prison

Escape


----------



## Ireth

Escape

Es-ca-pay!


----------



## Scribble

Es-ca-pay!

Memory


----------



## Ireth

Memory

Loss


----------



## Scribble

Loss

Hair


----------



## Nihal

Hair

Auburn


----------



## Svrtnsse

Auburn

Autumn


----------



## Rinzei

Autumn

Harvest


----------



## Svrtnsse

Harvest

Moon


----------



## Nihal

Moon

Space


----------



## Ireth

Space

Bar

(not to be confused with the Mos Eisley Cantina. XD)


----------



## teacup

Bar

Tender


----------



## Butterfly

Tender

Pay


----------



## Nihal

Pay

Day

/10char


----------



## teacup

Day

Dawn


----------



## Ireth

Dawn

Aurora


----------



## Devor

Aurora

Sleeping


----------



## teacup

Sleeping

Potion


----------



## Scribble

Potion

Love


----------



## Svrtnsse

Love

Marriage


----------



## Devor

Marriage

War


----------



## Scribble

War

Death

(I hear ya, Devor, I hear ya...  )


----------



## Nihal

Death

Shadow


----------



## teacup

Shadow

Hedgehog


----------



## Scribble

Hedgehog

Sonic


----------



## teacup

Sonic

Speed


----------



## Butterfly

Speed(ing)

Ticket


----------



## Scribble

Ticket

Golden


----------



## teacup

Golden

Eye


----------



## Scribble

Eye

Evil

/10char


----------



## Butterfly

Evil

Lyn

10/char


----------



## Nihal

(Evil)
Lyn

Swimsuit


----------



## teacup

Swimsuit

Beach


----------



## Scribble

Beach

Omaha


----------



## teacup

Omaha

Nebraska


----------



## Scribble

Nebraska

Lincoln


----------



## Devor

Lincoln

Center


----------



## Scribble

Center

Hub


----------



## Ireth

Hub

Cap

(10char)


----------



## Devor

Cap

Baseball


----------



## druidofwinter

Baseball

Bat


----------



## teacup

Bat

Vampire


----------



## Scribble

Vampire

Mist


----------



## Nihal

Mist

Mountains


----------



## Scribble

Mountains

Rocky


----------



## Butterfly

Rocky

Crag


----------



## Scribble

Crag

Peak


----------



## Addison

Peak

Snow


----------



## Scribble

Snow

Angel


----------



## teacup

Angel

Lucifer


----------



## Scribble

Lucifer

Morningstar


----------



## Nihal

Morningstar

Venus


----------



## Scribble

Venus

Sea-foam


----------



## Ireth

Sea-foam

Mermaid


----------



## Scribble

Mermaid

Sailor


----------



## Butterfly

Sailor

Hornpipe


----------



## wino

Seagulls


chicken


----------



## teacup

Hornpipe

Dance


----------



## Scribble

Dance

Macabre


----------



## Butterfly

Macabre

Death


----------



## Nihal

Death

Fish


----------



## druidofwinter

Fish

Minnow


----------



## Svrtnsse

Minnow

Warrior


----------



## Addison

Warrior

Berserker


----------



## Addison

Berserker

Norse


----------



## Ireth

Norse

Thor


----------



## Scribble

Thor

Hammer


----------



## Ireth

Hammer

Captain


----------



## Scribble

Captain

Moonlight (Moonlite)


----------



## Addison

Moonlight

Lunar


----------



## Ireth

Lunar

Eclipse


----------



## teacup

Eclipse

Solar


----------



## Scribble

Solar

Panel


----------



## Nihal

Panel

Cardboard


----------



## teacup

Carboard

Box


----------



## Ireth

Cardboard

Box


----------



## Butterfly

Box

Cutter


----------



## teacup

Cutter

Slicer


----------



## Svrtnsse

Slicer

Laser-Taser-Dazer-Razer-Bananfanafofaser.


----------



## Scribble

Laser-Taser-Dazer-Razer-Bananfanafofaser.

Buck (name game no-no  )


----------



## Addison

Buck

Deer


----------



## Nihal

Deer

Cute


----------



## Scribble

Cute

Tardigrade

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardigrade


----------



## Addison

Tardigrade

Evil Caterpillar


----------



## Nihal

Evil Caterpillar

Alice


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Alice

Chains


----------



## Svrtnsse

Chains

Ball


----------



## Scribble

Ball

Joint


----------



## teacup

Joint

Socket


----------



## Scribble

Socket

Electricity


----------



## teacup

Electricity 

Spark


----------



## Devor

Spark

Chemistry


----------



## Svrtnsse

Chemistry

Love


----------



## Scribble

Love

Letter


----------



## Ireth

Letter

Scarlet


----------



## teacup

Scarlet

Colonol Mustard


----------



## Ireth

Colonel Mustard

Clue


----------



## Rhizanthella

Clue

Game


----------



## Nihal

Game

Over


----------



## Devor

Over

There


----------



## Ireth

There

(and) Back (Again)


----------



## teacup

Back           

Spine


----------



## Scribble

Spine

Tap

Spinal Tap - 11 - YouTube


----------



## Ireth

Tap

Water


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Water

Pressure


----------



## Butterfly

Pressure

Steam


----------



## Steerpike

Steam

Punk

/10char


----------



## Reaver

Punk

Rock 

/10char


----------



## Steerpike

Rock 

Clash (the)


----------



## Scribble

Clash (the)

Casbah (city-fortress)


----------



## Steerpike

Casbah

Sharia


----------



## teacup

Sharia

Law


----------



## Steerpike

Law

Chaos

/10char


----------



## teacup

Chaos

Emeralds


----------



## Ireth

Emeralds

Esmeralda


----------



## Nihal

Esmeralda

Notre-Dame


----------



## Steerpike

Notre-Dame

Fighting-Irish


----------



## Ireth

Fighting-Irish

Leprechaun


----------



## druidofwinter

Leprechaun

Green


----------



## Ireth

Green

Envy


----------



## Scribble

Envy

Seven (deadly sins)


----------



## Ireth

Seven

Devils


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Seven

Head

^What my friend said _they should've shown _after we saw SE7EN in the theater.



Devils

Ninjas

^Which is more evil?


----------



## Scribble

Ninjas

Attack (one at a time...)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Attack

Heal (all)

In _Secret of Mana,_ I almost always used Heal All with my Cure Water spell. Half HP but for 3 players at the same MP cost as heal target. Plus, the action didn't pause as long because I didn't need to select a target, so I saved time and got more HP for my MP.

STEALTH EDIT - I can't believe the ninjas didn't get me this time. Here I was baiting a ninja typing nerdy crap no one cares about, and… nothing.


----------



## Ireth

Heal

Magic


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Magic

Faerie Walnut


----------



## Ireth

Faerie Walnut

Need

(seriously, we should swipe some for the Dragon's Egg people... XD)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Need

Greed


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Greed

Steed


----------



## Nihal

Steed

Invincible


----------



## teacup

Invincible

Immortal


----------



## Rhizanthella

Immortal

Elves


----------



## Scribble

Elves

Ears


----------



## Spider

Ears

Dumbo


----------



## Butterfly

Dumbo

Jumbo


----------



## Ireth

Jumbo

Huge


----------



## Spider

Huge

Giant


----------



## Butterfly

Giant

Peach


----------



## Ireth

Peach

Mario


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mario

Jumpman was the original name used for Mario in the 1981 arcade game Donkey Kong, which featured several elements that appear in Jumpman. Randy Glover has stated that Donkey Kong was the original inspiration for Jumpman.[1] It is not clear whether the naming commonality is anything other than a coincidence.


----------



## Nihal

Jumpman

Pac-Man


----------



## Ireth

Pac-Man

Ghost


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ghost

Gwai Lo (Cantonese meaning 'ghost person')


----------



## Ireth

Gwai Lo

Gwaihir (the Lord of Eagles in LOTR)


----------



## Nihal

Gwaihir

Savior


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Savior

Breath


----------



## Ireth

(I see what you did there. XD)

Breath

Life


----------



## druidofwinter

Life

Magazine


----------



## Rhizanthella

Magazine 

Funny pictures


----------



## Nihal

Funny pictures

Internet


----------



## Scribble

Internet

Connection


----------



## Butterfly

Connection

Temperamental


----------



## Nihal

Temperamental

Secret garden


----------



## Ireth

Secret garden

Mary


----------



## Butterfly

Mary

Contrary


----------



## Ireth

Contrary

Opinion


----------



## teacup

Opinion

Fact


----------



## Ireth

Fact

True


----------



## Nihal

True

Story


----------



## teacup

Story

Writer


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Writer

Reader


----------



## Steerpike

Reader

Critic


----------



## Nihal

Critic

Gaze


----------



## teacup

Gaze

Stare


----------



## Rhizanthella

Stare 

Star


----------



## Butterfly

Star

Evenstar


----------



## Rhizanthella

Evenstar

NamÃ¡riÃ« (Elvish poem)


----------



## Ireth

NamÃ¡riÃ«

Galadriel


----------



## Nihal

Galadriel

Mirror


----------



## Ireth

Mirror

Wall


----------



## teacup

Wall

Protect


----------



## Nihal

Protect

Defeat


----------



## teacup

Defeat

Despair


----------



## Svrtnsse

Despair

Desire


----------



## teacup

Desire

Greed


----------



## Scribble

Greed

Hunger


----------



## Ireth

Hunger

Famine


----------



## teacup

Famine

Horsemen


----------



## Ireth

Horsemen

Headless


----------



## Butterfly

(Nearly) Headless

Nick


----------



## Ireth

Nick

Santa


----------



## Scribble

Santa

Krampus (Krampus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## teacup

Krampus

Folklore


----------



## Ireth

Folklore

Legend


----------



## Scribble

Legend

Fortress (Re: David Gemmell)


----------



## Butterfly

Fortress

Bastille


----------



## Scribble

Bastille

Prison


----------



## Nihal

Prison

Mask


----------



## Ireth

Mask

Iron


----------



## Butterfly

Iron

ore

10/char


----------



## Nihal

Ore

Goblin


----------



## Ireth

Goblin

King


----------



## Scribble

King

Throne

(Ore .. Goblin? I think Nihal read it as "Orc"   )


----------



## Nihal

Throne

Symbol

(Nope, I did really read ore. A bunch of games feature mining goblins. Also, a possible origin of the term means "mine-sprite" or something. xD)


----------



## Butterfly

Symbol

Hieroglyph


----------



## Ireth

Hieroglyph

Egypt


----------



## Scribble

Egypt

Tomb


----------



## Ireth

Tomb

Mine

("This is no mine... it's a tomb!")


----------



## Scribble

Mine

Enemy (Classic SF movie... Enemy mine [1985] - Theatrical Trailer - YouTube)


----------



## Devor

Enemy

Frenemy


----------



## Nihal

Frenemy

Odd


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Odd
...
Duck


----------



## teacup

Duck

Grapes


----------



## Scribble

Grapes

Sour

(Duck .. Grapes??)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Scribble said:


> Grapes
> 
> Sour
> 
> (Duck .. Grapes??)


(Well, it was an _odd_ duck.

Oh! Now I gotta…)

*Sour

Balls*


----------



## Steerpike

Balls

AC/DC

EDIT: Nevermind the video. I just read the lyrics to the song.


----------



## teacup

AC/DC

Rock 

(Scribble type in duck song in youtube to understand the grape thing.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Rock…

Bull…


----------



## Steerpike

Bull

Minos


/10char


----------



## Nihal

Minos

Wings


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Wings

Earn!


----------



## Devor

Earn

Earl


----------



## Ophiucha

Earl

Grey

/10char


----------



## Ireth

Grey

Matter


----------



## Svrtnsse

Matter

Form


----------



## teacup

Form

Document


----------



## Nihal

Document

Magna Carta


----------



## druidofwinter

Magna Carta 

Prince John


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Prince John

King Richard (warning - language)


----------



## Butterfly

King Richard 

Car park


----------



## teacup

Car Park

Shopping


----------



## Devor

Shoppiing

Window


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Window

Broke


----------



## Scribble

Broke

Poverty


----------



## Devor

Poverty

Peasant


----------



## Scribble

Peasant

Serf


----------



## druidofwinter

Serf 

Surf


----------



## Scribble

Surf

Turf


----------



## Nihal

Turf

Food


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Food

Doofus


----------



## Ireth

Doofus

Moriarty

(if that sounds odd, it's because Moriarty calls Holmes a doofus in Season 2, episode 3 of BBC's _Sherlock_. XD)


----------



## Addison

Moriarty

Psychotic Genius


----------



## Butterfly

Psychotic Genius

Terrifying


----------



## Nihal

Terrifying

Spoon


----------



## teacup

Spoon

Too big


----------



## Rhizanthella

Too big

Snorlax


----------



## Addison

Snorlax

My Childhood


----------



## teacup

My Childhood

Innocent


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Innocent

Me


(If you hear a *ping*, that's the sound of a halo appearing over my head.)


----------



## Ireth

Me

Despicable


----------



## Nihal

(Me)
Despicable

Fluffy!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fluffy (also me)

Nutty (this, not so much?)


----------



## Reaver

Nutty 

Buddy

Do they still make those?

mmmmm....ice cream.


----------



## Steerpike

Buddy 

Movie

(Nice to see you back, Reaver!)


----------



## Scribble

Movie

Critic


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Critic

(It) stinks!



Reaver, back long-term this time?


----------



## Ireth

stinks!

fart

(eyy, welcome back, Reaver! I like the new avatar, but what happened to the dancing guy?)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Space Ghost is coast to coast, but Reaver was overseas. Or still is? Either way, I replied, so I'm honor-bound to take a turn.)


Fart

Ting


(My three-year-old separates the syllables when using that word. Example: [while carrying her] "Was that an earthquake? Or thunder?" "No - daddy - I - was - _fart_ - ting.")


----------



## Nihal

Ting

Thing


----------



## Ireth

Thing

Hand


----------



## teacup

Hand         

Glove


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Glove

Smell









(5 rep points to the first to tell me what this^ is supposed to be.)


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Glove
> 
> Smell
> 
> (5 rep points to the first to tell me what this^ is supposed to be.)



Spinal Tap album?

I can't see the pic on my iPad so it's a stab in the dark....


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

It was a plain black square, but you got it.


----------



## teacup

Smell

Scent


----------



## Scribble

Scent

Bloodhound


----------



## Ireth

Bloodhound

Gang


----------



## teacup

Gang

Hoodlums


----------



## Ireth

Hoodlums

Hoodie


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hoodie

*HATE*


----------



## Addison

Hate

Anti-cupid


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Anti-cupid

Heartseeker


----------



## Ireth

Heartseeker

Deadly


----------



## Steerpike

Deadly

Sinners


----------



## Devor

Sinners

All-y'all


----------



## teacup

All-y'all

(need) Jesus




Spoiler: Swear


----------



## Addison

Jesus

Deity


----------



## teacup

Deity

Fierce (anyone get the reference?)


----------



## Addison

Fierce

Dragon's Wrath


----------



## teacup

Dragon's Wrath

Ocarina 

(DBZ)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ocarina

Time


----------



## teacup

Time

Warp


----------



## Svrtnsse

Warp

Records


----------



## teacup

Records

Files


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Files

Flies (8:30 - 8:40)


----------



## teacup

Flies

Lord (of the)


----------



## Nihal

Lord (of the)

Rings


----------



## Ireth

Rings

Onion


----------



## Nihal

Onion

Tears


----------



## Devor

Tears

Crocodile


----------



## teacup

Crocodile

Alligator


----------



## Nihal

(Crocodile)
Alligator

Similar


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Similar

Simile


----------



## Nihal

Simile

Discovery


----------



## Steerpike

Discovery 

Shuttle


----------



## Devor

Shuttle

7


----------



## teacup

7

Deadly


----------



## Nihal

Deadly

Spoon


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Spoon

Tick


----------



## Butterfly

Tick

Correct


----------



## Devor

Correct

Wrong!


----------



## Butterfly

Wrong!

**** (Unmentionables)


----------



## Nihal

**** (Unmentionables)

Encyclopedia


----------



## Addison

Encyclopedia

Book


----------



## teacup

Book

Library


----------



## Devor

Library

Antiquated


----------



## Ireth

Antiquated

Linguistics


----------



## Ophiucha

Linguistics

University


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

University

(of) Hong Kong



(I was top of my class in Linguistics there. That's one of three classes in my life I was at the top of.)


----------



## Nihal

Hong Kong

Other side


----------



## Ireth

Other side

Afterlife


----------



## Spider

Afterlife

Underworld


----------



## Ireth

Underworld

Hades


----------



## Devor

Hades

Wonder Woman


----------



## Butterfly

Wonder Woman

Amazon


----------



## teacup

Amazon

Snu-Snu


----------



## Butterfly

Snu-Snu

Snooker


----------



## Varasneba

Snooker

Sneaker


----------



## Devor

Sneaker

Cookie-stealing child


----------



## teacup

Cookie-stealing child

Cookie Monster


----------



## Ireth

Cookie Monster

Blue


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Blue [*SPOILER* - link to Cowboy Bebop song of the same name]

Tragic


----------



## Nihal

Tragic

Chris


----------



## teacup

Chris 

Rock


----------



## Devor

Rock

Pebble


----------



## Butterfly

Pebble

Beach


----------



## Nihal

Beach

Sand


----------



## Rhizanthella

Sand 

Itchy


----------



## Butterfly

Itchy

Fleas


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fleas

Nihilists


----------



## Devor

Nihilists

Annihilation


----------



## Nihal

Annihilation

Doom


----------



## Butterfly

Doom

Mars


----------



## teacup

Mars

Curiosity


----------



## Devor

Curiosity

Death


----------



## teacup

Death

Reaper


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaper

(Don't Fear) The


----------



## Butterfly

(Don't Fear) The

Reaper

Rap


----------



## teacup

(great song)

The

End


----------



## Scribble

End

Dead

/10char


----------



## teacup

Dead

Rot

(Had to edit that thing like 3 times )


----------



## Nihal

Rot

Grave


----------



## Butterfly

Grave

Robber


----------



## teacup

Robber

Thief


----------



## Devor

Thief

Fighter


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fighter

Street


----------



## Nihal

Street

Gutter


----------



## Rhizanthella

Gutter

Ballet


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ballet

>99% Female

(Last night, I was watching the video of my daughters' dance recital. In the grand finale, all of the students come out to bow. When the only group with a boy came out, my oldest [age 5] said, "How come there's one boy? Maybe one of the girls was missing so they replaced her with a boy.")


----------



## teacup

99% female

100% man!


----------



## Devor

100% man

Boarding School


----------



## Butterfly

Boarding School

Surf school?


----------



## Nihal

Surf school?

"No, thanks"


----------



## Scribble

Surf school

Surfing bird

Surfin' Bird Music Video - YouTube


----------



## teacup

Surfing Bird

Word


----------



## Nihal

Word

Skip
(Frankly, you should not skip posts.)


----------



## Scribble

Skip

Town

(Nihal ninja'd me!)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Town
-
Crier


----------



## Scribble

Crier

Hear (ye)


----------



## Devor

Hear ye

Herald


----------



## Scribble

Herald

Trumpet


----------



## teacup

Trumpet

Marching Band

(Oops, sorry Nihal.)


----------



## Scribble

Marching Band

Major


----------



## Ireth

Major

General


----------



## Nihal

General

Language

(No. xD)


----------



## teacup

Language

Tongue


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tongue

Tied


----------



## Ireth

Tied

Up

(/10char)


----------



## Devor

Up

-standing Citizen

(I tell my son "Be an upstanding citizen" when I try to put him down, but he picks up his feet.)


----------



## Reaver

Citizen 

Watchmen


----------



## teacup

Watchmen

Human bean juice


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Missed Watchmen by 7 minutes!)

Human bean juice

Embarrassing stain


----------



## Butterfly

Embarrassing stain

Skid marks


----------



## Svrtnsse

Marks

Spencer


----------



## teacup

Spencer

Crazy (steve)


----------



## Devor

Crazy

Eights


----------



## Nihal

(Crazy) Eights

University

(One of the most played games during our lunch time heh)


----------



## teacup

University

Monsters


----------



## Scribble

Monsters

Closet 

(Actually my development firm did the video games of all Monsters Inc/U games  /brag)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Closet

Cases (of the Nerd Kind)


----------



## teacup

(A parody of Close Encounters of the Third Kind?)

Cases

Suit


----------



## Scribble

Suit

Birthday


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(You get the rep pts. I put the video over that message when I stealth edited, but yeah, that was something I saw on HBO when I was 7. Oh, and since I replied, I better…)

Suit

Monkey

(…get ninja'd.)

Birthday

Candle Training


----------



## Butterfly

Candle Training

Fire gazing


----------



## Rhizanthella

Fire Gazing

Summer nights


----------



## Devor

Summer Nights

S'mores


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

S'mores

Snores


----------



## Devor

Snores

Teachers


----------



## Nihal

Teachers

Patience


----------



## Ireth

Patience

Virtue


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Virtue

Daughters


(All three of my daughters have the character 'Tak' [Cantonese] in their Chinese names, which means virtue.)


----------



## Ireth

Daughters

(of)

Eve


----------



## Devor

Eve

Wall-E


----------



## Ireth

Wall-E

Robot


----------



## Nihal

Robot

Patriot


----------



## Ireth

Patriot

Country


----------



## Scribble

Country

Old Men


----------



## Butterfly

Old Men

Experienced


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Experienced

Nude ('new + -ed' is where that came from)


----------



## Scribble

Nude

Skinny (dipping)


----------



## Nihal

Skinny

Jeans
(Ugh!)


----------



## teacup

Jeans

Pants


----------



## Devor

Pants

Outline


----------



## Nihal

Outline

Writing


----------



## teacup

Writing

Scribes


----------



## Ireth

Scribes

Mythic


----------



## Scribble

Mythic

Proportions (nice setup tea and slam dunk Ireth  )


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Proportions

Amateur Portions?


*Audience:* BOOOOOO! BOOOOOOOOOOO! *tomatoes!* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO…!


----------



## Reaver

Amateur portions 

Midget portions?


----------



## Ireth

Midget portions

Second breakfast

(Hobbits FTW!)


----------



## Reaver

Second breakfast 

 What about elevenses? Luncheon? Afternoon tea? Dinner? Supper?

(FTW? Flee The Worgs?)


----------



## Ireth

What about elevenses? Luncheon? Afternoon tea? Dinner? Supper?

Pippin

(FTW = For The Win.)


----------



## Devor

Second Breakfast

Cancelled

(wow, ninja'ed badly)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cancelled

Pajama Day

(Seriously, the dumbest thing a middle school principal ever said over an intercom: "Pajama Day - is - cancelled." I wasn't in a room with students when she said that, but I could imagine the looks of indifference.)


----------



## Devor

Pajama Day

Boogie Nights


----------



## Ireth

Boogie Nights

Boogeyman


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Boogeyman

PUNCH!

(I think 'I'm Your Boogeyman' plays when Night Owl and Silk Specter are punching and kicking butt in _Watchmen_. I may never know, since my wife will probably never allow that 200+ minute movie to be played in our house ever again.)


----------



## Butterfly

Punch!

Stamp!


----------



## teacup

Stamp!

Post


----------



## Nihal

Post

It

/10char


----------



## Ireth

It

Pennywise


----------



## Butterfly

Pennywise

The Clown


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Clown

Michael Bolton [imdb / warning: lannnng-gwiiiiidge!]


----------



## Devor

Michael Bolton

Roose Bolton


----------



## Butterfly

Roose Bolton

Bar Steward


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Roose Bolton - _He's_ the one who sucks. (Leech Lord… huh, wasn't even thinking that when I typed!)



Bar Steward

Disco Stu


----------



## Reaver

Disco Stu 

Stewart Gilligan Griffin


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Stewart Gilligan Griffin

Chimera


----------



## teacup

Chimera

Alchemy




Spoiler: FMA Spoiler


----------



## Scribble

Alchemy

Transformation


----------



## teacup

Transformation

Werewolf


----------



## Ireth

Werewolf

Silver


----------



## Svrtnsse

Silver

Bullet


----------



## Scribble

Bullet

Diamond 

Apocalypse Now: Horror Monologue By Marlon Brando - YouTube (May be disturbing for some)


----------



## Reaver

Diamond 

Emma Frost


----------



## teacup

Emma Frost

Jack Frost


----------



## Ireth

Jack Frost

Winter


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Winter

Coming


----------



## teacup

Coming

Going


----------



## Svrtnsse

Going (going)

Guano


----------



## Nihal

Guano

Batman


----------



## teacup

Batman

Justice (with a side order of spaghetti.)


----------



## Butterfly

Justice

Punishment


----------



## Devor

Punishment

Barney


----------



## Butterfly

Barney

Rubble


----------



## Reaver

Rubble 

Bubble toil and trouble


----------



## Ireth

Bubble toil and trouble

Macbeth


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

MacBeth

Dead Actor


----------



## Ireth

Dead Actor

Heath Ledger


----------



## Devor

Heath Ledger

Eye Gook on my Pencil


----------



## Butterfly

Eye Gook on my Pencil

Conjunctivitis


----------



## Nihal

Conjunctivitis

Discomfort


----------



## Reaver

Discomfort

Herbal tea


----------



## Butterfly

Herbal tea

Twinings


----------



## Ireth

Twinings

Rope


----------



## Devor

Rope

Noose


----------



## Rhizanthella

Noose 

Death


----------



## Ireth

Death

Scythe


----------



## teacup

Scythe

Reaper


----------



## Reaver

Reaper

REAVER


----------



## teacup

Reaver

Firefly


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Firefly

Breathing fly


----------



## Nihal

Breathing fly

Lie


----------



## teacup

Lie

Truth


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Truth

Stranger


----------



## Ireth

Stranger

Danger


----------



## druidofwinter

Danger

Hazard


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hazard

Dukes


----------



## teacup

Dukes

Earl


----------



## Ireth

Earl

Grey


----------



## Nihal

Grey

Stones


----------



## teacup

Stones

Rolling


----------



## Ireth

Rolling

Tumbleweed


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tumbleweed

Tumbling





_Tumbling Tumbleweeds_ by Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Nihal

Tumbling

Thumbelina


----------



## Ireth

Thumbelina

Hopeless

(seriously, every freaking scene of that movie, when presented with a way to get what she wants or needs (like going HOME, for one), she says "it's impossible". Way to be optimistic! >_<)


----------



## Nihal

Hopeless

Hunger

(I never watched the movie, just the Faerie Tale Theatre episode when I was little, then read the tale in a compilation. But yeah, quite hopeless heh.)


----------



## Ireth

Hunger

Food


----------



## Nihal

Food

Heavenly


----------



## Devor

Heavenly

Valkyrie


----------



## Ireth

Valkyrie

Nissa (from Dragon's Egg, for the curious. )


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nissa

Pathological Liar (and a damn good one)


----------



## Nihal

Pathological Liar

Lyra Silvertongue


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Lyra Silvertongue

Goldfinger


----------



## Ireth

Goldfinger

Dustfinger


----------



## Devor

Dustfinger

Dustcheek (dwarf character name)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dustcheek

Dusty Bottoms (an amigo - one of three)


----------



## teacup

Dusty Bottoms

Bikini Bottom


----------



## Ireth

Bikini Bottom

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Scribble

Spongebob Squarepants

Plankton


----------



## Ireth

Plankton

Sandy

"Sandy Plankton said that sea turtles get to be a hundred years old!"


----------



## Butterfly

Sandy

Danny


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Danny

Boy





Spoiler: song played in Miller's Crossing scene / contains graphic violence



[video=dailymotion;xikvip]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xikvip_danny-boy-con-sparatoria_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## teacup

Boy

Man


----------



## Devor

Man

Manling


----------



## shwabadi

Manling

Halfling


----------



## Ireth

Halfling

Quarterling


----------



## Scribble

Quarterling

Forearm (see who gets the pun)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Forearm

Naga


----------



## Daichungak

Naga

Samurai


----------



## shwabadi

Samurai

Katana


----------



## Scribble

Katana

Headless


----------



## Butterfly

Headless

Legless


----------



## Daichungak

Legless

Legos


----------



## shwabadi

Legos

Bricks


----------



## Devor

Bricks

Stones


----------



## Scribble

Stones

Sticks


----------



## Ireth

(Stones)

Sticks

Break


----------



## Scribble

Break

Dance


----------



## Devor

Dance

-athon


----------



## ziokhan

Dance-athon

Sweat


----------



## druidofwinter

Sweat

Hot


----------



## Butterfly

Hot

Scorching


----------



## teacup

Scorching

Inferno


----------



## Devor

Inferno

Damnation


----------



## Scales

Curse

Black Magic


----------



## teacup

Damnation

Hell

(You may have missed a few pages Scales.)


----------



## shwabadi

Hell

Demon


----------



## Butterfly

Demon

Angel


----------



## Nihal

Angel

Fluffy


----------



## shwabadi

Fluffy

Bunny


----------



## teacup

Bunny

Easter


----------



## Butterfly

Bunny

Easter

(It's a) Hare


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(It's a) Hare

(It's a) Lion


----------



## shwabadi

Lion (and tigers and bear, oh my!)

Zoo


----------



## Svrtnsse

Zoo

Yoghurt


----------



## Nihal

Yoghurt

Childhood


----------



## Spider

Childhood

Bedtime story


----------



## Ireth

Bedtime story

Fairytale


----------



## Butterfly

Fairytale

Rapunzel


----------



## teacup

Rapunzel

Tangled


----------



## Ireth

Tangled

Hair


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hair

Tortoise (since I didn't use that with "Hare")


----------



## shwabadi

Tortoise

Terrapin


----------



## Devor

Terrapin

Bowser


----------



## Svrtnsse

Bowser

Gomba


----------



## teacup

Goomba

Squish


----------



## Ireth

Squish

Uh-uh

("Pop... Six... Squish... Uh-uh... Cicero... Lipschitz!" 5 rep points to whoever names the musical and song!)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Uh uh

Naughty
(Cell block tango. Chicago. My rival high school did this song in their talent show! )


----------



## Ireth

Naughty

List

(Sounds like fun! I love that song.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

List

Kiss

(The word 'list' made me remember a song from the 70s which I heard _in_ the 70s while sweeping the floors at my dad's shop as a kid, not knowing that someday, it would be the 80s and dad would drive me to the arcade as a reward for helping him.)


----------



## Ireth

Kiss

Me

(/10char)


----------



## Scribble

Me

Generation


@ Legendary Sidekick - I know that song well, Hall and Oates... your kiss, your kiss I can't resist, because your kiss is on my list... when I turn out the li-iigghht..


----------



## Svrtnsse

Generation

X


----------



## Scribble

X

Factor

/10char


----------



## Svrtnsse

Factor

Product


----------



## Scribble

Product

Cartesian


----------



## Devor

Cartesian

Coordinates


----------



## Butterfly

Coordinates

Triangulation


----------



## Daichungak

Triangulation

Spy


----------



## shwabadi

Spy

Stealth


----------



## Devor

Stealth

Edit


----------



## Ireth

Edit

Revise


----------



## teacup

Revise

Exams


----------



## Ireth

Exams

Headache


----------



## Nihal

Headache

Otalgia


----------



## Ireth

Otalgia

Nostalgia


----------



## shwabadi

Nostalgia

Old


----------



## Scribble

Old

Seasoned


----------



## Devor

Seasoned

Veteran


----------



## Rhizanthella

Veteran 

Honor


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Honor

Able*






Scribble said:


> Old
> 
> Seasoned


I guess I'm not the only one, Scribble, since you remember that song as well.



Devor said:


> Stealth
> 
> Edit


- Now that song's stuck in my head.


----------



## Devor

Able

Cripple


----------



## Scribble

Cripple

Disable


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Disable

Brandt



> Brandt: "Yeah of course, Mr. Lebowski on the left."
> 
> The Dude: "So he's a *crippl*…you know uh, uh, uh, handicapped kind of guy."
> 
> Brandt: "Mr. Lebowski is *disabled.*"


----------



## Steerpike

Brandt

Cutlery


----------



## Ireth

Cutlery

Silver


----------



## teacup

Silver

Bullet


----------



## Scribble

Bullet

Roulette (Russian)


----------



## Ireth

Roulette

Gamble


----------



## Scribble

Gamble

Bet


----------



## Ireth

Bet

Money


----------



## Devor

Money

None


----------



## teacup

None

Zero


----------



## Ireth

Zero

Handkerchief








(okay, so he's really a ghost dog, but he LOOKS like a hanky with a face and ears, doesn't he?)


----------



## Addison

Handkerchief

Pocket stuffer.


----------



## Ireth

Pocket stuffer

Stocking stuffer

(eeee, only four months and four days until Christmas!)


----------



## Devor

Stocking Stuffer

Chocolate Santas


----------



## Steerpike

Chocolate Santas


----------



## Scribble

Santas

Krampus (no wonder the Germans are messed up)

Krampus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nihal

Krampus

Horned deities


----------



## Ireth

Horned deities

Cernunnos


----------



## Addison

Cernunnos

Celtics


----------



## Butterfly

Celtics

Ordovices


----------



## Nihal

Ordovices

Sheep


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sheep

Bleating (and babbling / we fell on his neck with a scream… / wave upon wave of demented avengers / march cheerfully out of obscurity / into the dream…)


----------



## Devor

Bleating

Idiot

Eek, where did that come from?


----------



## Butterfly

Idiot

Abroad


----------



## Nihal

Abroad

Alone


----------



## Ireth

Alone

Forever


----------



## Devor

Forever

and always.


----------



## Ireth

and always

let your conscience be your guide!


----------



## teacup

let your conscience be your guide!

Pinocchio

(I'll have to watch that again now.)


----------



## Ireth

Pinocchio

Nose


----------



## Rhizanthella

Nose

Broken


----------



## Butterfly

Broken

Mirror


----------



## Rhizanthella

Mirror

Dimension


----------



## Butterfly

Dimension

X

(No idea why)


----------



## Ireth

X

Chi (/10char)


----------



## Butterfly

Chi 

Gung

10/char


----------



## Nihal

Gung

Chang


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chang

Chain gang



Spoiler: O Brother…?


----------



## Nihal

Chain gang

Old game


----------



## SmokeScribe98

Old game

Pong


----------



## Devor

Pong

Ping


----------



## Nihal

Ping

Milliseconds


----------



## Butterfly

Milliseconds

Millipede


----------



## Nihal

Millipede

Home

(They're everywhere there. )


----------



## SmokeScribe98

Home

Captivity


----------



## Nihal

Captivity

Escape


----------



## Devor

Escape

Fantasy


----------



## Nihal

Fantasy

Real life


----------



## teacup

Real Life

Fight (me irl)


----------



## Butterfly

Fight

Battle


----------



## Devor

Battle

Beer


----------



## Nihal

Beer

Odd

/10char


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Odd

Todd

(Is he a Garbage Pail Kid? I remember there was a Dead Ed. It didn't seem lame when I was 12.)


----------



## Devor

Todd

Tedd

(_For Beer and Battle!_ was my dwarf's battlecry in WoW)


----------



## Nihal

Tedd

Ned

/10char


----------



## Scribble

Ned

Bing (Ned Ryerson) Groundhog day All the ned scenes - YouTube


----------



## Nihal

Bing

Bad

/10char


----------



## Devor

Bad

Stuff

(Too many card games....)


----------



## GeekDavid

Stuff

Nonsense.


----------



## Rhizanthella

Nonsense

Nautical (Spongebob is nautical nonsense!)


----------



## Scribble

Nautical

Disaster (Nautical Disaster - Day for Night - The Tragically Hip - YouTube)


----------



## Devor

Disaster

D&D 4e


----------



## Scribble

D&D 4e

Pathfinder


----------



## Nihal

Pathfinder

Map


----------



## Scribble

Map

Treasure


----------



## teacup

Treasure

Booty


----------



## Scribble

Booty

Shake


----------



## teacup

Shake

Quake


----------



## Scribble

Quake

Fortress (Team)


----------



## Nihal

Fortress

Siege


----------



## Scribble

Siege

Perilous


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Perilous

Too


----------



## Addison

Too

Much Chocolate


----------



## Nihal

(Too)
Much chocolate

Impossible


----------



## Addison

Impossible

Possible


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Possible

Duke





Spoiler: the explanation I owe



Duke Togo "turns the impossible into possible" according to _Golgo 13: The Man with the Custom M-16,_ the NES game (with the stupid rhyming name). I wanted to find a screen shot to link, but gave up in less than 5 minutes.

I turn the possible into impossible.


----------



## Scribble

Duke

Nuke (em)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nuke

Poison


(There's a scene in Robocop 2 in which two prostitutes beat up a guy who robbed an old lady. They reminded me of Roxy and Poison from Final Fight, which was new when Robocop 2 was new.)


----------



## Scribble

Poison

Ivy (So bad, it's good, then bad again...  Batman Poison Ivy - YouTube)


----------



## Nihal

Ivy

Garden


----------



## Rhizanthella

Garden

JardÃ­n


----------



## Nihal

JardÃ­n

Haven


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Haven
.
Pace


----------



## Devor

Pace

Fast


----------



## Butterfly

Fast

Faster, faster!!


----------



## Nihal

Faster, faster!!

Forward


----------



## Steerpike

Forward

Lunge


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Lunge

Riposte


----------



## Devor

Riposte

TouchÃ©


----------



## Nihal

TouchÃ©

Musketeer


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Musketeer

Buccaneer


----------



## teacup

Buccaneer








Automail


----------



## Scribble

Automail

Alchemist


----------



## Nihal

Alchemist

Metal


----------



## Scribble

Metal

Death


----------



## shwabadi

Death

Purgatory


----------



## Steerpike

Purgatory

Dante


----------



## teacup

Dante

Inferno


----------



## Steerpike

Inferno

Towering


----------



## Scribble

Towering

Giant


----------



## Nihal

Giant

Titan


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Titan

Titania (Queen of the Fairies in _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - similar to a titan in name only)


----------



## Scribble

Titania

Puck


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Puck

Disturbing (anatomically-incorrect mini-nudist in the Sega Dreamcast game, _Sword of the Berserk)_


----------



## teacup

Disturbing

Marquis



Spoiler: Disturbing!!! 



Seriously, this movie is weeeiirrdd. You have been warned. (subtitles as captions.)


----------



## Nihal

Marquis

NO!


----------



## Scribble

NO!

Sleep (Till Brooklyn The Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn - YouTube)


----------



## Steerpike

Sleep

Dragonaut


----------



## Scribble

Dragonaut

Heavy (Reminds me a little of Sabbath riffs)


----------



## Butterfly

Heavy

Great Scott!


----------



## Nihal

Great Scott!

Curious


----------



## Scribble

Curious

Yellow (RisquÃ© Swedish movie from 1967, I Am Curious (Yellow) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## teacup

Yellow

Belly


----------



## Scribble

Belly

Beast (of the)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Musketeer

Tom and Jerry


----------



## teacup

(Rhizanthella, Musketeer was a while ago)

Beast

Werewolf


----------



## Nihal

Werewolf

Fangs


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Tom's) Fangs

Bite (Jerry!)


----------



## teacup

(That worked out nicely.)

Bite

Chew


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chew

Spit out face


(It's what my cat used to do when she ate mice. Yes, she left the _face._ Not the head. The face.)


----------



## Nihal

Spit out face

Faceless


----------



## Devor

Faceless

Koh


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Koh

Arrowhead


Nihal said:


>


Sitting here like this^ is a good way to get beaten up by a shirtless politician.


----------



## Butterfly

Arrowhead

Bodkin


----------



## Devor

Bodkin

Broadhead


----------



## Butterfly

Broadhead

Flathead


----------



## Nihal

Flathead

Hammer


----------



## Butterfly

Hammer

Thor


----------



## Nihal

Thor

Loki


----------



## Devor

Loki

Horn Head


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Horn Head

Devil in Disguise


----------



## Nihal

Devil in Disguise

Liar


----------



## Butterfly

Liar

Rail


----------



## Devor

Rail

Off

/10char


----------



## Rhizanthella

Off 

Track


----------



## teacup

Track

Sound


----------



## Nihal

Sound

Magic


----------



## Devor

Magic

Mystery


----------



## Rhizanthella

Mystery

Murder


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Murder

Killed (my chance at a Beatles reference only one minute ago!)


----------



## Devor

Killed

'em


----------



## shwabadi

'em

Them

(10 character post limit?)


----------



## Nihal

Them

There


----------



## Devor

There

Varmints


----------



## Rhizanthella

Varmints

Wabbit hunting


----------



## teacup

Wabbit hunting


"Shhhh"


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

"Shhhh"

"It's!"



(Would add Monty Python video, but I can't view videos from work and I dare not embed a video I can't see.)


----------



## Scales

There

Next


----------



## teacup

"It's"

IT


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

IT

"Tag, (you're it." <= spoken in the booming voice of that guy from the Gauntlet arcade games)


----------



## Nihal

Tag

Ninja

(I was ninja's and tag IS a form of ninja'ing! D: )


----------



## teacup

Ninja

Samurai


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Samurai

Fighting Monk


----------



## Steerpike

Fighting Monk

Weapon


----------



## Butterfly

Weapon

Master


----------



## Steerpike

Master 

Splinter


----------



## Butterfly

Splinter

Shredder


----------



## Steerpike

Shredder

Malmsteen


----------



## Butterfly

Malmsteen

Guitar


----------



## teacup

Guitar

Hero


----------



## Devor

Hero

HeroQuest


----------



## Nihal

HeroQuest

Quest for Glory


----------



## Svrtnsse

(Quest for) Glory

Guts


----------



## teacup

Guts

Berserk


----------



## Devor

Berserk

Rabid


----------



## Steerpike

Rabid 

Grannies


----------



## Rhizanthella

Rabid

Grannies

Traumatized (Seriously, I may not sleep tonight now that that image is a plauge in my mind)


----------



## Ireth

Traumatized

PTSD


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

PTSD

(Post-)*Dramatic* (Stress Disorder <=this should really be a thing)


----------



## Nihal

Dramatic

Greek tragedy


----------



## Svrtnsse

Greek Tragedy

Amphitheater


----------



## Rhizanthella

Amiptheater

Anteater


----------



## Devor

Anteater

Man-eater


----------



## ziokhan

Man-eater

Machiavellian


----------



## Svrtnsse

Machiavellian

Prince


----------



## teacup

Prince

Purple Rain


----------



## Addison

purple rain

Harold and the Purple Crayon


----------



## Devor

Harold and the Purple Crayon

Torn up


----------



## teacup

Torn up

Paper


----------



## Nihal

Paper

Craft


----------



## teacup

Craft 

Art


----------



## Devor

Art

Supplies

(Really?  _That's_ where my brain goes?  What am I, twelve?)


----------



## Nihal

Supplies

Food!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Food!

Fight!


----------



## Draco99

Fight

Blood


----------



## teacup

Blood

Bath


----------



## Devor

Bath

Night


----------



## Butterfly

Night

Rider


----------



## Steerpike

Rider

Storm


----------



## teacup

Storm

Tempest


----------



## Ireth

Tempest

Grace


----------



## teacup

Grace

Harmony


----------



## Ireth

Harmony

Vampire

(Arguably most annoying vampire ever. Just ask Spike. XD)


----------



## Nihal

Vampire

Hunger


----------



## Ireth

Hunger

Games


----------



## teacup

Win

Victory


----------



## Nihal

Victory

Flawless


----------



## Lawfire

Flawless

Diamond


----------



## Devor

Diamond

Cutter


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Diamond

Stolen! (by Devor!)








Cutter

Knives!


----------



## Nihal

Knives

Thrower


----------



## Steerpike

Knives (knife)

Shonen[video=youtube_share;03jU7hvdelE]http://youtu.be/03jU7hvdelE[/video]


----------



## Rhizanthella

Thrower

Vomit


----------



## Butterfly

Vomit

Ambergris


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ambergris

Fly


----------



## Devor

Fly

Around


----------



## GeekDavid

Around

The world


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The World

80 (Days)


----------



## Butterfly

80

Octonaut


----------



## Nihal

Octonaut

Argonauts


----------



## Ireth

Argonauts

Jason


----------



## teacup

Jason

Mask


----------



## Ireth

Mask

Phantom


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Phantom

Opera


----------



## Devor

Opera

Figaro!

(I love Opera.  My now-wife got me season tickets to the Met when I graduated college.  Where does that put me on the Geek scale?)


----------



## Ireth

Figaro!








Pinocchio


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pinocchio

Nose-picking


----------



## Ireth

Nose-picking

Gross


----------



## Lawfire

Gross

Dozen (dozen)


----------



## Ireth

Dozen

Disciples


----------



## Nihal

Disciples

Brotherhood


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Brotherhood

Bromance (Kill the guy who invented that term. Make his death slow.)


----------



## Nihal

Bromance

Awful word


----------



## Svrtnsse

Awful word

Processor


----------



## Rhizanthella

Processor

Printer


----------



## Ireth

Printer

Ink


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ink

Vellum


----------



## Butterfly

Vellum

Skin


----------



## Lawfire

Skin

Hide


----------



## Svrtnsse

Hide

Seek


----------



## Lawfire

Seek

Fortune


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fortune

Cookie


----------



## teacup

Cookie

Monster


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Monster

Hunter


----------



## Lawfire

Hunter

Stalker


----------



## Nihal

Stalker

Prey


----------



## Devor

Prey

Terrified


----------



## Rhizanthella

Terrified

Word-I-just-used-in-book.


----------



## teacup

Word-I-just-used-in-book.

Rage


----------



## Nihal

Rage

Quit

Unrelated: Teacup, this avatar is UGLY!


----------



## teacup

Quit

Surrender

Nihal, it is awesome.


----------



## Butterfly

Surrender

Never!!


----------



## Svrtnsse

Never

Limahl


----------



## Nihal

(never)
Limahl

Story


----------



## Ireth

Story

Neverending


----------



## Lawfire

Neverending

Pasta


----------



## Ireth

Pasta

Yummy


----------



## GeekDavid

Yummy

Chocolate cake


----------



## Nihal

Chocolate cake

Bliss


----------



## teacup

Bliss

Ignorance


----------



## Sleepybookworm

Ignorance

Apropos


----------



## Ireth

Apropos

(of) Nothing


----------



## GeekDavid

Nothing

Zero


----------



## Nihal

Zero

Rift


----------



## Ireth

Rift

Portal


----------



## Nihal

Portal

Otherworld


----------



## Ireth

Otherworld

Faerie


----------



## Sleepybookworm

Faerie

Godmother


----------



## Rhizanthella

Godmother 

Godfather


----------



## Ireth

Godfather

Mafia


----------



## Svrtnsse

Mafia

GTAV


----------



## GeekDavid

GTAV

Acronym


----------



## Nihal

Acronym

Shortcut


----------



## Ireth

Shortcut

Long delay


----------



## GeekDavid

Long Delay

Rush Hour


----------



## Ireth

Rush Hour

Commute


----------



## Rhizanthella

Commute

Traffic


----------



## Ireth

Traffic

Jam


----------



## GeekDavid

Jam

Raspberry


----------



## Ireth

Raspberry

Tart


----------



## Nihal

Tart(h)

Brienne


----------



## Lawfire

Brienne

Large


----------



## Sleepybookworm

Large

Charge


----------



## Ireth

Charge

Light Brigade


----------



## Sleepybookworm

Light Brigade 

Victory!


----------



## Nihal

Victory

Victorian


----------



## GeekDavid

Victorian

England


----------



## Rhizanthella

England

Proper

(Btw, sleepybookworm, your avatar is my phone's background!)


----------



## teacup

(I missed my chance at tea :'( )

Proper

Etiquette


----------



## Nihal

Etiquette

Tag


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tag

(do not remove under penalty of law)

Law


----------



## Nihal

(We don't have this kind of tag here. You learn something new everyday. )

Law

Blade


----------



## Devor

Law

Legalese

(*Q:  *Who puts the ease in legalese?  *A:  *No one.)

*Ninja'ed!*

Blade

Axehead


----------



## Lawfire

Tag

(You're) It


----------



## Ireth

It

Clown (and a freaking terrifying one at that.)


----------



## advait98

Axehead

Clown

The Joker


----------



## GeekDavid

The Joker

Harlequin (you thought I was gonna say Batman, didn't you?)


----------



## teacup

Harlequin

Yu-Gi-Oh!

(There's a shop called Harlequins were me and my friends always duel.)


----------



## Butterfly

Yu-Gi-Oh!

Dear


----------



## teacup

Dear

Me (as in, "dear me Yu-Gi-Oh is awesome.")


----------



## Ireth

Me

Myself


----------



## Butterfly

Me

Myself

Irene


----------



## Ireth

Irene

Adler


----------



## Nihal

(Irene) Adler

Sherlock


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sherlock

Monk


----------



## Ireth

Monk

Friar


----------



## Nihal

Friar

Target


----------



## Ireth

Target

Bullseye


----------



## GeekDavid

Bullseye

Shooting range


----------



## Nihal

Shooting range

Archery


----------



## Philip Overby

Archery

Mongols


----------



## Lawfire

Mongols

Khan


----------



## Ireth

Khan

Kirk


----------



## Lawfire

Kirk

Tiberius


----------



## GeekDavid

Tiberius

Emperor


----------



## Ireth

Emperor

Kuzco


----------



## Svrtnsse

Kuzco

Coffee


----------



## teacup

Coffee

Tea


----------



## Ireth

Tea

Wonderful


----------



## Nihal

Wonderful

World


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

World

Beautiful



Spoiler: I forgot how weird Devo is


----------



## Lawfire

Beautiful

People


----------



## Nihal

People

Virus


----------



## Ireth

Virus

Influenza


----------



## Devor

Influenza

Influential


----------



## Nihal

Influential

Guild


----------



## Ireth

Guild

Master


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Master

Stair

(Splinter's been done, or I would've…)


----------



## Lawfire

Stair

Landing


----------



## Butterfly

Landing

Lights


----------



## Nihal

Lights

Northern


----------



## Lawfire

Northern

Michigan


----------



## Ireth

Michigan

Lake


----------



## GeekDavid

Lake

Tahoe


----------



## Lawfire

Tahoe

Chevrolet


----------



## GeekDavid

Chevrolet

Ford


----------



## Ireth

Ford

River


----------



## teacup

River

Song


----------



## Lawfire

Song

Duet


----------



## Ireth

Duet

Strange


----------



## Butterfly

Strange

Fog


----------



## Ireth

Fog

London

(mmmm, Earl Grey tea. <3)


----------



## Butterfly

London

Underground


----------



## Nihal

Underground

Sewers

(damn ninjas xD)


----------



## Ireth

Fleet

Armada


----------



## Butterfly

Sewers

Stinky

I think this is the right one... too many ninja's in one go


----------



## Devor

Armada

Stinky

Dwarf Fleet


----------



## Ireth

Dwarf Fleet

Dwarf Feet


----------



## Rhizanthella

Dwarf feet

Hairy


----------



## Ireth

Elf

Fantasy


----------



## Lawfire

Hairy

Elf

Fantasy

Um....Deviant?


----------



## Ireth

Deviant

Art(.com)


----------



## Lawfire

Art

Masterpiece


----------



## GeekDavid

Masterpiece

da Vinci


----------



## Ireth

da Vinci

Code


----------



## Lawfire

Code

Cypher


----------



## teacup

Cypher

Betrayal (for chicken)


----------



## GeekDavid

Betrayal

Benedict Arnold


----------



## Lawfire

Benedict Arnold

Revolution


----------



## Devor

Revolution

Counter-revolution


----------



## GeekDavid

Counter-revolution

Counterclockwise


----------



## Lawfire

Counterclockwise 

Loosen


----------



## Ireth

Loosen

Knot


----------



## GeekDavid

Knot

Sailor


----------



## Ireth

Sailor

Moon


----------



## teacup

Moon

Werewolf


----------



## Ireth

Werewolf

Shapeshifter


----------



## Butterfly

Shapeshifter

DoppelgÃ¤nger


----------



## Ireth

DoppelgÃ¤nger

Evil twin


----------



## GeekDavid

Evil Twin

Siamese Twins


----------



## Ireth

Siamese Twins

Conjoined


----------



## Butterfly

Conjoined

Conjunction


----------



## Ireth

Conjunction

Great

("The Great Conjunction is the END OF THE WORLD! ...Or the beginning! End, begin! All the same!")


----------



## Butterfly

Conjunction

Great

Gelfling


----------



## Ireth

Gelfling

Genocide


----------



## GeekDavid

Genocide

Holocaust


----------



## Ddruid

Holocaust

Hollow


----------



## GeekDavid

Hollow

Tree


----------



## Lawfire

Tree

Birch


----------



## Ireth

Birch

Bark


----------



## Svrtnsse

Bark

Bark


----------



## Butterfly

Bark

Bark

Double-vision

Double-vision


----------



## Ireth

Double-vision

Headache


----------



## Lawfire

Headache 

Migrane


----------



## Devor

Migraine

Misdiagnosis


----------



## Butterfly

Migraine

Misdiagnosis

Fried Brain


----------



## Ireth

Fried Brain

Hannibal


----------



## Butterfly

Hannibal

Smith


----------



## GeekDavid

Smith

Black (as in blacksmith)


----------



## Ireth

Black

Sirius


----------



## Butterfly

Sirius

Orion


----------



## Ireth

Orion

Belt


----------



## Lawfire

Belt

Discipline


----------



## Devor

Discipline

Rigidity


----------



## Lawfire

Rigidity 

Ironclad


----------



## GeekDavid

Ironclad

Merrimac (Monitor would have been just too easy)


----------



## Ireth

Merrimac('s mother's making Merrimac)

Marry me


----------



## Lawfire

Marry Me

Merrily


----------



## Pemry Janes

Merrily

Dream ("life is but a dream", not very original I grant you)


----------



## Devor

Dream

Emerald


----------



## teacup

Emerald

Chaos


----------



## GeekDavid

Chaos

Raven (this one goes back to a favorite series of mine, where the main character is given the name "Raven" and is an agent of chaos)


----------



## Ireth

Raven

Nevermore


----------



## Devor

Nevermore

Secret (of Evermore)


----------



## Lawfire

Secret 

Agent


----------



## Ireth

Agent

Smith


----------



## GeekDavid

Smith

Village (the village smithy)


----------



## Butterfly

Village

Varteg


----------



## Ireth

Village

People

(sing it with me... "Y M C A!")


----------



## GeekDavid

People

Elves (elves are people too!)


----------



## Ireth

Elves

Rivendell


----------



## GeekDavid

Rivendell

Tolkien


----------



## Lawfire

Tolkien

Hobbit


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hobbit

Feet


----------



## Lawfire

Feet

Inches


----------



## GeekDavid

Inches

Worms


----------



## druidofwinter

Worms

Earth


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Earth

Angel

(Disappearing hand strikes discordant notes on guitar…)


----------



## Ireth

Angel

Vampire


----------



## Butterfly

Vampire

Empire


----------



## GeekDavid

Empire

Roman


----------



## Ireth

Roman

Numerals


----------



## Butterfly

Numerals

MXMILIM


----------



## Lawfire

MXMILIM

Invalid


----------



## GeekDavid

Invalid

Error


----------



## teacup

Error

I am


----------



## Ireth

I am

Iron Man


----------



## Devor

Iron Man

'SPLODE


----------



## Ireth

'SPLODE

Boom!


----------



## druidofwinter

Boom!

Explode


----------



## GeekDavid

Explode

Mythbusters (When in doubt, C4!)


----------



## Ireth

Mythbusters

Awesome


----------



## Lawfire

Awesome

Possum


----------



## Nihal

Possum

Smiling


----------



## Ireth

Smiling

Face


----------



## Devor

Face

Melt


----------



## Ireth

Melt

Cheese


----------



## GeekDavid

Cheese

Grilled


----------



## Lawfire

Grilled

Questioned


----------



## Pemry Janes

Questioned

Everything


----------



## Lawfire

Everything 

Changes


----------



## GeekDavid

Changes

Eternal


----------



## Lawfire

Eternal

Flame


----------



## Ireth

Eternal

Flame

Iluvatar


----------



## GeekDavid

Iluvatar

Dungeons and Dragons (and I am playing Neverwinter right now)


----------



## Lawfire

D&D

Red (box)


----------



## Ireth

Red

Riding Hood


----------



## Lawfire

Riding Hood

Cloak


----------



## Ireth

Cloak

Dagger


----------



## Lawfire

Dagger

Dirk


----------



## GeekDavid

Dirk

Benedict (loved A-Team)


----------



## Ireth

Benedict

Cumberbatch


----------



## teacup

Cumberbatch

Cucumber patch (it seriously is the first thing to come to mind.)


----------



## Lawfire

Cucumber patch

Pickles


----------



## Ireth

Pickles

Dill


----------



## Devor

Dill (Pickles)

Tommy


----------



## Lawfire

Tommy 

Gun


----------



## GeekDavid

Gun

Peter (no, not old enough to remember Peter Gunn, but there are reruns...)


----------



## Lawfire

Peter 

Piper


----------



## Ireth

Piper

Rats


----------



## Lawfire

Rats

Foiled (again)


----------



## GeekDavid

Foiled (again)

Snidely Whiplash


----------



## Lawfire

Snidely Whiplash

Mustache


----------



## Ireth

Mustache

Twirl


----------



## GeekDavid

Twirl

Figure skater


----------



## Devor

Figure Skater

Olympiad


----------



## Pemry Janes

Olympiad

Interval


----------



## Butterfly

Interval

Interlude


----------



## Devor

Interlude

Ineptitude


----------



## Lawfire

Ineptitude

Government


----------



## GeekDavid

Government

Bureaucrats


----------



## Devor

Bureaucrats

The Celestial Bureaucracy


----------



## Lawfire

The Celestial Bureaucracy

Pantheon


----------



## Ireth

Pantheon

Greek


----------



## GeekDavid

Greek

Yogurt


----------



## Ireth

Yogurt

Strawberry


----------



## GeekDavid

Strawberry

Jam


----------



## Devor

Jam

Beat

/10char


----------



## deilaitha

Beat

Drums


----------



## GeekDavid

Beat

Drums

Animal! (the Muppet)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Animal!

Wild


----------



## Devor

Wild

Into (the)


----------



## Butterfly

Into

Darkness


----------



## GeekDavid

Darkness

Light


----------



## Ireth

Light

Saber


----------



## teacup

Saber

Tooth


----------



## Devor

Tooth

Dental Hygiene


----------



## Nihal

Dental Hygiene

Braces


----------



## GeekDavid

Braces

Suspenders


----------



## Steerpike

Suspenders

Principals


----------



## Devor

Principals

"Principled Pals"


----------



## Lawfire

"Principled Pals"

Justice League


----------



## GeekDavid

Justice League

Saturday morning cartoons


----------



## teacup

Saturday morning cartoons

The Legend of Korra


----------



## Devor

The Legend of Korra

Tonight


----------



## Svrtnsse

Tonight

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## GeekDavid

Smashing Pumpkins

Halloween prank


----------



## Lawfire

Halloween prank

TP (in a tree)


----------



## GeekDavid

TP

Cat toy


----------



## Nihal

Cat toy

Paper ball


----------



## Lawfire

Paper ball

Spitball


----------



## GeekDavid

Spitball

School


----------



## Lawfire

School

Train


----------



## GeekDavid

Train

Trip (I love traveling by train)


----------



## Ireth

Trip

Fall


----------



## deilaitha

Fall

Milton


----------



## GeekDavid

Milton

Berle


----------



## Lawfire

Berle

Burl


----------



## Ireth

Burl

Ives


----------



## Writeking

ives
chives


----------



## Ireth

chives

herb


----------



## Lawfire

Herb

Weed


----------



## Ireth

Weed

Killer


----------



## Writeking

killer

tomatoes


----------



## Ireth

tomatoes

ketchup


----------



## Writeking

ketchup

mustard


----------



## Lawfire

Mustard

Colonel


----------



## Ireth

Colonel

KFC


----------



## Writeking

kfc

grilled


----------



## Ireth

grilled

chicken


----------



## Writeking

chicken

dinner


----------



## Lawfire

Dinner

Guests


----------



## Writeking

Guests

Membership


----------



## GeekDavid

Membership

Club


----------



## Writeking

club

guild


----------



## Butterfly

guild

music


----------



## Writeking

music 

symphony


----------



## Butterfly

symphony

orchestra


----------



## Writeking

orchestra

conductor


----------



## Butterfly

conductor

transducer


----------



## Writeking

transducer

producer


----------



## GeekDavid

Producer

Television


----------



## Butterfly

Television

Screen


----------



## GeekDavid

Screen

Print


----------



## Writeking

print

hand


----------



## GeekDavid

Hand

Helping


----------



## Writeking

helping

assisting


----------



## Nihal

Assisting

Group


----------



## Ireth

Group

Hug!


----------



## GeekDavid

Hug

White chocolate


----------



## Ireth

White Chocolate

Lies


----------



## GeekDavid

Lies

Fleetwood Mac (tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies...)


----------



## Writeking

lies 

deception


----------



## Ireth

deception

Disgrace

("Evil as plain as the scar on his faaace...")


----------



## Writeking

disgrace

shame


----------



## Lawfire

Shame

Dishonor


----------



## GeekDavid

Dishonor

Traitor


----------



## Writeking

Traitor

Betray


----------



## Lawfire

Betray

Cheat


----------



## Svrtnsse

Cheat

IDDQD


----------



## Writeking

IDDQD

Dullard


----------



## GeekDavid

Dullard

ID10T


----------



## Ireth

Id10t

733t 5p34k


----------



## Lawfire

733t 5p34k

(Death of the) written word


----------



## Writeking

Death

Afterlife


----------



## Nihal

Afterlife

River


----------



## Writeking

River

Raging


----------



## GeekDavid

Raging

Barbarian


----------



## Writeking

Barbarian

Conan


----------



## Lawfire

Conan

O'Brien


----------



## GeekDavid

O'Brien

Potatoes (as in potatoes O'Brien)


----------



## Writeking

O'Brien

Monologue


----------



## Writeking

Potatoes

Stew


----------



## GeekDavid

Stew

Autumn (stew season!)


----------



## Writeking

Autumn 

Twilight


----------



## teacup

Twilight

Sparkly


----------



## Writeking

Sparkly

Pale


----------



## Ireth

Pale

Skin


----------



## Writeking

Skin

Flint


----------



## Ireth

Flint

Arrowhead


----------



## GeekDavid

Arrowhead

Archer


----------



## Writeking

Archer

Bow


----------



## Ireth

Bow

Ribbon


----------



## Writeking

Ribbon

Hair


----------



## Ireth

Hair

Dead


----------



## Writeking

Dead

Grateful


----------



## Ireth

Grateful

Thanksgiving


----------



## Writeking

Thanksgiving

Turkey


----------



## Ireth

Turkey

Stuffing


----------



## Writeking

Stuffing

Gravy


----------



## GeekDavid

Gravy

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Writeking

Mashed


Smashed


----------



## deilaitha

Smashed

Hulk


----------



## Writeking

Hulk

Hogan


----------



## GeekDavid

Hogan

Heroes


----------



## Writeking

Heroes

Zero


----------



## Lawfire

Zero

Absolute


----------



## Ireth

Absolute

Sith


----------



## Writeking

Sith

Conquest


----------



## Pemry Janes

Conquest

Resistance


----------



## Lawfire

Resistance

Futile


----------



## Nihal

Futile

Nails


----------



## GeekDavid

Nails

Hammer


----------



## Writeking

Hammer

Time


----------



## GeekDavid

Time

the Avenger (one of my favorite Pretenders songs)


----------



## Writeking

Avenger

Revenge


----------



## Ireth

Revenge

Sweeney Todd


----------



## GeekDavid

Sweeney Todd

Barber


----------



## Butterfly

Barber

Seville


----------



## Ireth

Barber

Seville

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Butterfly

Bugs Bunny

Carrot


----------



## GeekDavid

Carrot

Cake


----------



## Ireth

Cake

(is a) Lie


----------



## Butterfly

Lie

Purgatory


----------



## Ireth

Purgatory

Cleansing


----------



## Butterfly

Cleansing

T-gel


----------



## Writeking

T-gel

Shampoo


----------



## Lawfire

Shampoo

Conditioner


----------



## Ireth

Conditioner

Pavlov


----------



## Devor

Pavlov

Schrodinger


----------



## Ireth

Schrodinger

Cat


----------



## GeekDavid

Cat

Woman


----------



## Writeking

Woman


Troubles


----------



## Devor

Woman Troubles

*sigh*


----------



## Ireth

sigh

relief


----------



## Writeking

Relief

Itch


----------



## GeekDavid

Itch

Mosquito


----------



## Ireth

Mosquito

Bite


----------



## Writeking

Bite

Wound


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Writeking said:


> Wound


 Police person


----------



## Ireth

Police person

Officer


----------



## GeekDavid

Officer

Enlisted


----------



## Lawfire

Enlisted

Drafted


----------



## Writeking

Drafted

Dodge


----------



## Ireth

Dodge

Ball


----------



## GeekDavid

Ball

Dance


----------



## Writeking

Dance

Tango


----------



## Ireth

Tango

Roxanne


----------



## GeekDavid

Roxanne

Police


----------



## Writeking

Police

Action


----------



## Ireth

Action

Movie


----------



## GeekDavid

Movie

Night


----------



## Writeking

Night

Dawn


----------



## GeekDavid

Dawn

Early


----------



## Writeking

Early

Sunrise


----------



## Lawfire

Sunrise

Tequila


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tequila

Worm


----------



## Butterfly

Worm

Hole


----------



## Lawfire

Hole

Courtney (Love)


----------



## Writeking

Courtney

Cox


----------



## GeekDavid

Cox

Roosters

(raise your hand if you got that one!)


----------



## Writeking

Roosters

Roasted


----------



## Ireth

Roasted

Marshmallows


----------



## Writeking

Marshmallows

Staypuft


----------



## Ireth

Marshmallows

Staypuft

Gozer


----------



## Writeking

Gozer

Zuul


----------



## Ireth

Zuul

Gatekeeper


----------



## GeekDavid

Gatekeeper

Changing of the Guard


----------



## Pemry Janes

Changing of the Guard

Palace


----------



## Writeking

Palace

Malice (in the)


----------



## GeekDavid

Malice

Aforethought


----------



## Ireth

Malice

Malicia Grimm


----------



## Writeking

Malicia Grimm

Grimmjow


----------



## Pemry Janes

Grimmjow

King


----------



## GeekDavid

King

Charles


----------



## Writeking

Charles

Winchester


----------



## Ireth

Winchester

Supernatural


----------



## Lawfire

Supernatural

Paranormal


----------



## Ireth

Paranormal

Activity


----------



## Writeking

Activity

Idleness


----------



## GeekDavid

Idleness

Sunday


----------



## Writeking

Sunday

Church


----------



## Butterfly

Church

Organ


----------



## GeekDavid

Organ

Heart


----------



## Writeking

Heart

Barracuda


----------



## Lawfire

Barracuda

Dodge


----------



## Butterfly

Dodge

Viper


----------



## Writeking

Viper

Serpent


----------



## Ireth

Serpent

Temptation


----------



## Writeking

Temptation

Forbidden (Fruit)


----------



## Ireth

Forbidden

Flavors

(it's the name of a really awesome coffee shop, for those who are confused. XD)


----------



## Devor

Flavor

Favors


----------



## Ireth

Favors

Party


----------



## GeekDavid

Party

Catering


----------



## Ireth

Catering

Hors d'oeuvres


----------



## GeekDavid

Hors d'oeuvres

Vienna sausages


----------



## Writeking

Vienna Sausages

Toasting


----------



## Ireth

Toasting

Champagne


----------



## GeekDavid

Champagne

Cork


----------



## Ireth

Cork

Ireland


----------



## Writeking

Ireland

Kathy


----------



## GeekDavid

Ireland

Kathy

Kathleen (a good Irish name)


----------



## Writeking

Kathleen

Eileen


----------



## Ireth

Eileen

Come on


----------



## Writeking

Come on

Feel (the noise)


----------



## Ireth

Feel

Good


----------



## GeekDavid

Feel

Good

Doctor (who remembers the song Dr. Feelgood?)


----------



## Ireth

Doctor

Jones


----------



## Writeking

Doctor

Strangelove


----------



## Pemry Janes

Strangelove

Cave


----------



## Writeking

Cave

Chasm


----------



## GeekDavid

Chasm

Schism


----------



## Lawfire

Schism

Dissension


----------



## GeekDavid

Dissension

Debate


----------



## Writeking

Debate

Congress


----------



## GeekDavid

Congress

Hot air! (both parties!)


----------



## Devor

Hot air

Balloon

(I just want to remind everyone that we have a policy against bringing in modern politics, unless it's strictly relevant to a writing topic.)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Balloon

Zeppelin


----------



## Lawfire

Zeppelin

Hydrogen


----------



## GeekDavid

Hydrogen

Gas


----------



## Lawfire

Gas

Expensive


----------



## Devor

Expensive

Jewelry


----------



## Writeking

Jewelry

Karat


----------



## GeekDavid

Karat

Gold


----------



## Writeking

Gold

Coin


----------



## Ireth

Coin

Toss


----------



## Writeking

Toss

Cookies


----------



## Ireth

Cookies

Delicious


----------



## Writeking

Delicious

Rancid


----------



## Devor

Rancid

Stench


----------



## Lawfire

Stench

(of) Death


----------



## GeekDavid

Death

Necromancy


----------



## Ireth

Necromancy

Reanimation


----------



## Svrtnsse

Reanimation

Pixar


----------



## Ireth

Pixar

Disney


----------



## GeekDavid

Disney

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Ireth

Mickey Mouse

Ears


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ears

Elves


----------



## Ireth

Elves

Forest


----------



## GeekDavid

Forest

Rangers


----------



## Ireth

Rangers

Dunedain


----------



## Svrtnsse

Dunedain

Eiderdown


----------



## Ireth

Eiderdown

Blanket


----------



## Svrtnsse

Blanket

Denial


----------



## Ireth

Denial

Problem


----------



## GeekDavid

Problem

Error


----------



## Ireth

Error

Message


----------



## Lawfire

Message

Bottle


----------



## GeekDavid

Bottle

Coke (the classic shape)


----------



## Lawfire

Coke

Crack


----------



## GeekDavid

Crack

Shatter


----------



## Ireth

Shatter

Glass


----------



## Lawfire

Glass

Drink


----------



## Ireth

Drink

Water


----------



## GeekDavid

Water

Rain


----------



## Ireth

Rain

Storm


----------



## Devor

Drink

Slurp


----------



## Ireth

Slurp

Soup


----------



## Svrtnsse

Soup

ITS MY WEEEEKENDD!!!


----------



## Svrtnsse

Weekend

Rest


----------



## Ireth

Rest

Relaxation


----------



## Lawfire

Relaxation

Sauna


----------



## GeekDavid

Sauna

Steam


----------



## Ireth

Steam

Locomotive


----------



## GeekDavid

Locomotive

Train


----------



## Svrtnsse

Train

Thought


----------



## Ireth

Thought

Idea


----------



## Nihal

Idea

Lamp


----------



## Svrtnsse

Lamp

Love


----------



## Lawfire

Love

Bites


----------



## GeekDavid

Bites

Vampire


----------



## Lawfire

Vampire

Bat


----------



## Ireth

Bat

Silverwing


----------



## Svrtnsse

Silverwing

Sentinels


----------



## Ireth

Sentinels

Watchmen


----------



## GeekDavid

Watchmen

Watch maker


----------



## Writeking

Watchmaker

Timekeeper


----------



## Lawfire

Timekeeper

Official


----------



## Writeking

Official

Referee


----------



## Pemry Janes

Referee

Match


----------



## Lawfire

Match

Flame


----------



## GeekDavid

Flame

Fireball


----------



## Writeking

Fireball

Icicle


----------



## teacup

Icicle 

Bicycle


----------



## Writeking

Bicycle

Tandem


----------



## Lawfire

Tandem

Axle


----------



## Ireth

Axle

Rod (/10char)


----------



## GeekDavid

Rod

Gallowglass (raise your hand if you know where I got that from)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Gallowglass (Don't know about you, but I first came across it in Medieval: Total War

Mercenary


----------



## GeekDavid

Mercenary

Soldier

(Rod Gallowglass is the main character of Christopher Stasheff's Wizard In Spite Of Himself series)


----------



## Ireth

Soldier

war


----------



## Lawfire

War

(is) Hell


----------



## Ireth

Hell

Pandemonium


----------



## GeekDavid

Pandemonium

Pandas!


----------



## teacup

Pandemonium

Terra
(FFIX woo)


----------



## Ireth

Terra

Firma


----------



## Butterfly

Firma

abs


----------



## teacup

Abs

Absolutely (...got ninjad before)


----------



## Ireth

Absolutely

Not


----------



## GeekDavid

Not

Negative


----------



## Ireth

Negative

Image


----------



## Butterfly

Image

Snowy


----------



## GeekDavid

Snowy

Frosty (the snowman)


----------



## Ireth

Frosty

Hoarfrost


----------



## Butterfly

Hoarfrost

Permafrost


----------



## Ireth

Permafrost

Arctic


----------



## GeekDavid

Arctic

Penguins


----------



## Ireth

Penguins

Tuxedos


----------



## Butterfly

Tuxedos

Junction


----------



## Devor

Junction

Dana Carvey


----------



## The Construct

Dana Carvey

Confusion (Who's Dana Carvey?)


----------



## Butterfly

Confusion (Who's Dana Carvey?)

Garth


----------



## Ireth

Garth

Brooks


----------



## GeekDavid

Brooks

Rivers


----------



## Ireth

Rivers

Lakes


----------



## GeekDavid

Lakes

Great Lakes


----------



## Ireth

Great Lakes

HOMES


----------



## GeekDavid

Homes

Cats (home is where the cat is)


----------



## Devor

Cats

Steerpike


----------



## Ireth

Steerpike

Overlord

(boooo, ninja'd.  )


----------



## GeekDavid

Overlord

Emperor


----------



## Ireth

Emperor

Nero


----------



## GeekDavid

Nero

Fiddle


----------



## Ireth

Fiddle

Sticks


----------



## GeekDavid

Sticks

Drums


----------



## Writeking

Drums

Piano


----------



## GeekDavid

Piano

Victor Borge


----------



## Writeking

Victor Borge

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Lawfire

Yo Yo Ma

Yo Mama


----------



## GeekDavid

Yo Mama

New Yahk


----------



## Nihal

New Yahk

Yak


----------



## Devor

Yak

Butter


----------



## Ireth

Butter

Fly


----------



## teacup

Fly

Web


----------



## GeekDavid

Web

Spider (not the MS member)


----------



## Writeking

Spider 

Bite


----------



## Ireth

Spider

Bite

Spiderman


----------



## GeekDavid

Spiderman

Venom


----------



## Ireth

Venom

Poison


----------



## GeekDavid

Poison

Antidote


----------



## Ireth

Antidote

Bezoar


----------



## GeekDavid

Bezoar

Stumped (bezo-what?)


----------



## Ireth

Stumped

Baffled


----------



## GeekDavid

Baffled

Battered


----------



## Lawfire

Battered

Shrimp


----------



## Ireth

Shrimp

Sauce


----------



## GeekDavid

Sauce

Tartar (since we were talking about seafood...)


----------



## Lawfire

Tartar

Tartan


----------



## GeekDavid

Tartan

Scotland


----------



## Ireth

Scotland

Ancestry (<3)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Ancestry* <3

Ancestry is an *integer* >1



Spoiler: the answer



Ancestry = 2


----------



## Ireth

integer

positive


----------



## GeekDavid

Positive

Certain


----------



## Nihal

Certain

Death


----------



## Addison

Death

Cemetery


----------



## Ireth

Cemetery

Grave


----------



## Lawfire

Grave

Margrave


----------



## Addison

Margrave

Rome


----------



## Lawfire

Rome

Roam


----------



## Pemry Janes

Roam

Cell


----------



## GeekDavid

Cell

Phone


----------



## Ireth

Phone

Home


----------



## Pemry Janes

Home

Alien


----------



## GeekDavid

Alien

Vulcan


----------



## Steerpike

Vulcan 

Hephaestus


----------



## GeekDavid

Hephaestus

Space Station (blame the Honor Harrington books, one of their large space stations is named Hephaestus)


----------



## Lawfire

Space Station

Howard Wolowitz


----------



## Addison

Howard Wolowitz

Stranger (don't hurt me.)


----------



## GeekDavid

Stranger

Danger


----------



## teacup

Danger

Mouse


----------



## GeekDavid

Danger

Mouse

Penfold


----------



## Steerpike

Mouse 

Police


----------



## Lawfire

Police

Constable


----------



## Pemry Janes

Constable

Station


----------



## Nihal

Station

Post


----------



## GeekDavid

Post

Office


----------



## Lawfire

Office

Space


----------



## GeekDavid

Space

The Final Frontier


----------



## Addison

The Final Frontier

Place of Possibilities


----------



## GeekDavid

Place of Possibilities

Imagination


----------



## Devor

Imagination

Land


----------



## Lawfire

Land

Takeoff


----------



## GeekDavid

Takeoff

Launch


----------



## Lawfire

Launch

Catapult


----------



## Addison

Catapult

Medieval war


----------



## Pemry Janes

Medieval War

Total


----------



## GeekDavid

Total

Cereal


----------



## teacup

Cereal

(Why do kids love the taste of) Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## GeekDavid

Cinnamon Toast Crunch

Cinnamon Rolls


----------



## Addison

Cinnamon Rolls

Favorite breakfast


----------



## Nihal

Favorite breakfast

Coffee


----------



## teacup

Coffee

Tasty


(But not as much as tea)


----------



## GeekDavid

Tasty

Chocolate


----------



## teacup

Chocolate

Rain


----------



## GeekDavid

Rain

Seattle


----------



## teacup

Seattle

Sleepless


----------



## GeekDavid

Sleepless

Insomniac


----------



## Addison

Insomniac

stress


----------



## Lawfire

Stress

Pressure


----------



## GeekDavid

Pressure

Billy Joel


----------



## Lawfire

Billy Joel

Piano


----------



## GeekDavid

Piano

Man


----------



## Pemry Janes

Man

The (10 characters)


----------



## GeekDavid

The

Hall of Fame (sorry, in a baseball mood)


----------



## Nihal

Hall of Fame

Hall of Shame


----------



## GeekDavid

Hall of Shame

Stocks (as in the medieval thing where your head and hands were locked in a wooden frame in the town square)


----------



## Ireth

Stocks

Bonds


----------



## Addison

Bonds

Promise/Deal (Like Rumpelstiltskin)


----------



## GeekDavid

Promise/Deal

An offer you can't refuse


----------



## Addison

An offer you can't refuse.

Free chocolate.


----------



## Lawfire

Chocolate

Chip


----------



## GeekDavid

Chip

Poker


----------



## Ireth

Poker

Face


----------



## Lawfire

Face

About


----------



## Scribble

About

Walk


----------



## Lawfire

Walk

March


----------



## Pemry Janes

March

Ents


----------



## Ireth

Ents

Moot


----------



## Svrtnsse

Moot

Point


----------



## GeekDavid

Point

Finger


----------



## Nihal

Finger

Tendrils


----------



## Addison

Tendrils

Octopus


----------



## GeekDavid

Octopus

Squid


----------



## Addison

Squid

Kraken


----------



## GeekDavid

Kraken

Krackel (the Hershey version of a Nestle Crunch bar)


----------



## Addison

Krackel

Toblerone (now I'm hungry   )


----------



## Ireth

Toblerone

Triangle


----------



## GeekDavid

Triangle

Geometry


----------



## Addison

Geometry

Torture!


----------



## Ireth

Torture

Chamber


----------



## GeekDavid

Chamber

Star


----------



## Ireth

Star

Performer


----------



## Lawfire

Performer

Bard


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bard

Spoony


----------



## teacup

Spoony

Engrish


----------



## GeekDavid

Engrish

Gibberish


----------



## Nihal

Gibberish

Baby


----------



## GeekDavid

Baby

Cradle


----------



## Lawfire

Cradle

(the hand that) Rocks


----------



## Pemry Janes

Rocks

Queen


----------



## Lawfire

Queen

Rook


----------



## Svrtnsse

Rook

...and a hard place


----------



## Scribble

Hard (place)

Die


----------



## GeekDavid

Die

Twenty


----------



## Lawfire

Twenty

Score


----------



## GeekDavid

Score

Baseball


----------



## Scribble

Baseball

Furies (who gets this?)


----------



## Ireth

Furies

Harpies


----------



## GeekDavid

Harpies

Monsters


----------



## Scribble

Monsters

Men (Of Monsters and Men - King And Lionheart - YouTube)


----------



## GeekDavid

Men

Women


----------



## Lawfire

Women

Ladies


----------



## GeekDavid

Ladies

Room


----------



## Lawfire

Room

Office


----------



## GeekDavid

Office

Corner


----------



## Scribble

Corner

Store


----------



## Lawfire

Store

Stow


----------



## GeekDavid

Stow

Cargo


----------



## Scribble

Cargo

Cult


----------



## GeekDavid

Cult

Movie


----------



## Bruce McKnight

Movie

Watch


----------



## Ireth

Watch

Ankh-Morpork


----------



## GeekDavid

Ankh-Morpork

Discworld


----------



## Lawfire

Discworld

Elephants


----------



## Butterfly

Elephants

Trunk


----------



## Pemry Janes

Trunk

Tree


----------



## Butterfly

Tree

Oak

       10\har


----------



## Scribble

Oak

Live

(10 char)


----------



## druidofwinter

Live 

Vital


----------



## GeekDavid

Vital

Organ


----------



## Nihal

Organ

Church


----------



## Scribble

Church

Chalice


----------



## GeekDavid

Chalice

Wine


----------



## Lawfire

Wine

Brandy


----------



## Ireth

Brandy

Apricot


----------



## GeekDavid

Apricot

Jam


----------



## Butterfly

Jam

Traffic


----------



## Lawfire

Traffic

Crash


----------



## GeekDavid

Crash

Ambulance


----------



## Ireth

Ambulance

Hospital


----------



## GeekDavid

Hospital

Nurse


----------



## Ireth

Nurse

Hello


----------



## GeekDavid

Hello

Greeting


----------



## Lawfire

Greeting

Salutation


----------



## Rhizanthella

Salutation

Charlotte


----------



## GeekDavid

Charlotte

NASCAR (One of the Association's main offices is in Charlotte)


----------



## Scribble

NASCAR

Race


----------



## GeekDavid

Race

Road


----------



## Ireth

Road

Kill


----------



## GeekDavid

Kill

Exterminate


----------



## Ireth

Exterminate

Dalek


----------



## GeekDavid

Dalek (I was hoping someone would pick up on that one)

Doctor


----------



## teacup

Doctor

Oncoming Storm


----------



## Pemry Janes

Oncoming Storm

Shelter


----------



## Scales

Protect

Shield


----------



## Scribble

Shield

Lock


----------



## Eagle

Lock

Force


----------



## GeekDavid

Force

Jedi


----------



## Nihal

Jedi

Saber


----------



## Ireth

Saber

Duel


----------



## GeekDavid

Duel

Pistols (at 10 paces)


----------



## teacup

Pistols

Pew pew


----------



## Ireth

Pew pew

Laser beams


----------



## GeekDavid

Laser beams

Buck Rogers


----------



## Eagle

Buck Rogers

Feeder


----------



## Ireth

Feeder

Bird


----------



## Eagle

Bird

Eagle


----------



## Ireth

Eagle

Gwaihir


----------



## GeekDavid

Gwaihir

Gandalf


----------



## Ireth

Gandalf

Wizard


----------



## Butterfly

Gandalf

You shall not pass!


----------



## Ireth

You shall not pass!

Exams


----------



## Butterfly

Exams

Nightmare


----------



## Ireth

Nightmare

Imbri


----------



## Butterfly

Imbri

Embrio


----------



## Pemry Janes

Embryo (I hope that is what you mean)

Egg


----------



## Kn'Trac

Egg

Omelet


----------



## Scribble

Omelet

Cheese


----------



## flicker

Cheese

Smelly feet


----------



## GeekDavid

Smelly feet

Odor-eaters


----------



## flicker

Odor-eaters

Death eaters


----------



## Ireth

Death eaters

Vol-- ...uh, You-Know-Who.


----------



## flicker

Vol-- ...uh, You-Know-Who.


Wingardium Leviosa (nope didn't work)


----------



## Scribble

Wingardium Leviosa

Feather


----------



## Ireth

Feather

Duster


----------



## GeekDavid

Duster

Maid


----------



## Kn'Trac

Maid

Downton Abbey


----------



## GeekDavid

Downton Abbey

Fawlty Towers


----------



## Scales

Comedy

Laugh


----------



## Steerpike

GeekDavid said:


> Downton Abbey
> 
> Fawlty Towers



Fawlty Towers

Siberian Hamster


----------



## Butterfly

Siberian Hamster

Cuddles


----------



## Scribble

Cuddles

Spoon


----------



## flicker

Spoon


affection


----------



## GeekDavid

Affection

Public Display


----------



## flicker

Public Display


Cringeworthy


----------



## Eagle

Cringeworthy


X Factor


----------



## Kn'Trac

X Factor

AGT


----------



## GeekDavid

AGT

Gong Show


----------



## flicker

Gong Show

Puppet Show


----------



## GeekDavid

Puppet Show

The Muppet Show


----------



## Kn'Trac

Puppet Show

The Dark Crystal


----------



## GeekDavid

The Dark Crystal

Labyrinth (the movie)


----------



## Kn'Trac

Labyrinth

David Bowie


----------



## GeekDavid

David Bowie

Major Tom


----------



## Kn'Trac

Major Tom

David Bowman


----------



## flicker

David Bowman


Hal 9000


----------



## GeekDavid

Hal 9000

Daisy


----------



## Ireth

Daisy

Donald


----------



## Eagle

Donald

Trump


----------



## Ireth

Trump

Card


----------



## flicker

Trump

$$$$$$$$$$$

Sorry double post - Card


----------



## GeekDavid

Card

Shark


----------



## Ireth

Shark

Jaws


----------



## Lawfire

Jaws

Mandibles


----------



## Ireth

Mandibles

Insect


----------



## Lawfire

Insect

Bug


----------



## Eagle

Bug

Infestation


----------



## Lawfire

Infestation

Extermination


----------



## Kn'Trac

Extermination

Starship Troopers


----------



## Pemry Janes

Starship Troopers

Jump


----------



## GeekDavid

Jump

Van Halen


----------



## Scribble

Van Halen

Eruption


----------



## GeekDavid

Eruption

Volcano


----------



## Nihal

Volcano

Winter


----------



## flicker

Winter


Fffreezzzing!


----------



## GeekDavid

Fffreezzzing!

Snow


----------



## flicker

Snow

Stuck (my car that is)


----------



## Ireth

Stuck

Writer's block


----------



## Scales

Wall

School


----------



## flicker

School

Detention


----------



## Devor

Detention

Facility


----------



## Eagle

Facility

Goldeneye


----------



## Ireth

Goldeneye

Pooka


----------



## GeekDavid

Pooka

Celtic


----------



## Ireth

Celtic

Knot


----------



## Scribble

Knot

Gordian


----------



## Devor

Gordian

Trash (Gordan)

(Sesame Street for the win . . . ?)


----------



## Nihal

Trash

Leachate


----------



## Addison

Leachate

Plumbing/Sewer


----------



## Kn'Trac

sewer

Rats


----------



## Lawfire

Rats

Rodent


----------



## flicker

Rodent

Bunnies (fluffy white ones)


----------



## Kn'Trac

Bunnies

Elmer


----------



## Pemry Janes

Elmer

Shotgun


----------



## Kn'Trac

Shotgun

Mathilda


----------



## Devor

Mathilda

Mary Shelley


----------



## GeekDavid

Mary Shelley

Frankenstein


----------



## Ireth

Frankenstein

Prometheus


----------



## Addison

Prometheus

Legend


----------



## GeekDavid

Legend

History


----------



## Addison

History

Snore


----------



## GeekDavid

Snore

Church


----------



## Addison

Church

Childhood


----------



## Ireth

Childhood

Nostalgia


----------



## GeekDavid

Nostalgia

Memories


----------



## Nihal

Memories

Shatters


----------



## Lawfire

Shatters

Glass


----------



## GeekDavid

Glass

Window


----------



## Ireth

Window

Open


----------



## Lawfire

Open

Wide


----------



## Ireth

Open

Wide

Dentist


----------



## Lawfire

Dentist

Sadist (not all, of course)


----------



## GeekDavid

Sadist

Torturer


----------



## Pemry Janes

Torturer

Barney


----------



## teacup

Barney

Dinosaur


----------



## Scales

Greymon

Courage


----------



## Ireth

Courage

Battle

((I'm not sure you're seeing the point of this thread, Scales... you start with the second word given by the poster above you (in your case 'Dinosaur') and give a word that comes to mind when you read it.))


----------



## Devor

Battle | Dinosaur

Awesome


----------



## Ireth

Awesome

Totally


----------



## Lawfire

Totally

Rad


----------



## Addison

Rad

Incredible


----------



## GeekDavid

Rad

Radiation (the "rad" is actually a measure of radiation)


----------



## Addison

Radiation

Hulk


----------



## Eagle

Hulk

Hogan


----------



## Ireth

Hogan('s)

Heroes


----------



## GeekDavid

Heroes

Super


----------



## Ireth

Super

-califragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## druidofwinter

-califragilisticexpialidocious

Something quite atrocious


----------



## Addison

Something quite atrocious

High school cafeteria food. (Thank god I'm outta there)


----------



## GeekDavid

High school cafeteria food.

Bag lunch (my answer to the cafeteria).


----------



## Nihal

Bag lunch

Cookies


----------



## GeekDavid

Cookies

Peanut butter


----------



## flicker

Peanut Butter

Jelly


----------



## Butterfly

Jelly

Wibble-wobble


----------



## Ireth

Wibble-wobble

Timey-wimey


----------



## GeekDavid

Timey-wimey

Baby talk


----------



## Nihal

Baby talk

Cats


----------



## Devor

Cats

Memes


----------



## Lawfire

Memes

Ermahgerd (Berks!)


----------



## Eagle

ermahgerd


Trolls


----------



## Lawfire

Trolls

Bridge


----------



## GeekDavid

Bridge

Table


----------



## Ireth

Table

Stone


----------



## Lawfire

Stone

Flint


----------



## Pemry Janes

Flint

Lock


----------



## Lawfire

Lock

Pick


----------



## Sevundas

Pick

Stone


----------



## teacup

Stone

Mason


----------



## Lawfire

Mason

Mortar


----------



## GeekDavid

Mortar

Pestle


----------



## Ireth

Pestle

Vessel

("The vessel with the pestle holds the pellet of the poison, and the flagon with the dragon holds the brew that is true." Or is it the other way around? Oh dear...)


----------



## GeekDavid

Vessel

Ship


----------



## Ireth

Ship

Fanfic


----------



## GeekDavid

Fanfic

Dreck (most of it, anyway)


----------



## Lawfire

Dreck

Rubbish


----------



## Ireth

Rubbish

Heap


----------



## GeekDavid

Heap

Pile (10 char)


----------



## Ireth

Pile

Laundry


----------



## GeekDavid

Laundry

Chore


----------



## Ireth

Chore

Work


----------



## GeekDavid

Work

Play (all work and no play...)


----------



## Lawfire

Play

Theater


----------



## Kn'Trac

Theatre

Shakespeare


----------



## Pemry Janes

Shakespeare

Bacon


----------



## GeekDavid

Bacon

Breakfast


----------



## Kn'Trac

Breakfast

Sausage


----------



## Butterfly

Sausage

Roll


----------



## GeekDavid

Roll

Rock


----------



## Ireth

Rock

Paper (and scissors)


----------



## Butterfly

Paper

Lantern


----------



## Ireth

Lantern

Rapunzel


----------



## Sam Evren

Rapunzel

Tower


----------



## Lawfire

Tower

Fortification


----------



## GeekDavid

Fortification

Castle


----------



## Steerpike

Castle

Doctrine


----------



## Ireth

Doctrine

Teachings


----------



## Lawfire

Teachings

Plato


----------



## Ireth

Plato

Philosopher


----------



## Sam Evren

Philosopher

Stone


----------



## GeekDavid

Stone

Scone


----------



## Sevundas

Scone

Strawberry


----------



## Svrtnsse

Strawberry

Fields


----------



## GeekDavid

Fields

Dreams


----------



## Ireth

Dreams

Nightmares


----------



## Scribble

Nightmares

Fears


----------



## GeekDavid

Fears

FDR


----------



## Sam Evren

FDR

Malta


----------



## GeekDavid

Malta

Chocolate malt


----------



## Sam Evren

Chocolate Malt

Malt Liquor


----------



## Addison

Malt Liquor

Unhealthy


----------



## Sam Evren

Unhealthy

Immolation


----------



## GeekDavid

Immolation

Defenestration (bet several people will have to look that one up)


----------



## Sam Evren

Defenestration (always a popular method)

Stained glass (and pavement)


----------



## Ireth

Stained glass

Cathedral


----------



## Sevundas

Cathedral

Church


----------



## teacup

Church

Hallelujah!


----------



## GeekDavid

Hallelujah!

Chorus


----------



## Sam Evren

Chorus

Red Army


----------



## Ireth

Red Army

Redcoats


----------



## GeekDavid

Redcoats

Turncoats (which might have come from turning one's coat so the red couldn't be seen)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Turncoats

Mercenary


----------



## Sevundas

Mercenary

Gold


----------



## GeekDavid

Gold

Medal


----------



## Sevundas

Medal

War


----------



## The Construct

War 

Fair


----------



## Ireth

Fair

Maiden


----------



## Butterfly

Maiden

Voyage


----------



## Ireth

Voyage

_Dawn Treader_


----------



## Sam Evren

_Dawn Treader_

Wardrobe


----------



## Sevundas

Wardrobe

Narnia


----------



## GeekDavid

Narnia

Aslan


----------



## Devor

Aslan

Untamed


----------



## Nihal

Untamed

Fury


----------



## Lawfire

Fury

Rage


----------



## Reaver

Rage

Against (The Machine)


----------



## Ddruid

Against (The Machine)

Machine (Head)


----------



## GeekDavid

Machine

Robot


----------



## Devor

Robot

Army


----------



## GeekDavid

Army

Navy


----------



## Ireth

Navy

Blue (/10char)


----------



## Sam Evren

Blue

Cerulean


----------



## Svrtnsse

Cerulean

Cruiser


----------



## teacup

Cruiser

Bruiser


----------



## GeekDavid

Bruiser

Boxer


----------



## Nihilium 7th

Boxer

Canine


----------



## Devor

Canine

Feline


----------



## Ireth

Feline

Overlord


----------



## GeekDavid

Overlord

Sauron


----------



## Ireth

Sauron

Eye


----------



## GeekDavid

Eye

Ball (10 char)


----------



## Lawfire

Ball

Debutante


----------



## GeekDavid

Debutante

Courtier


----------



## Pemry Janes

Courtier

King


----------



## Lawfire

King

Kingdom


----------



## Sam Evren

Kingdom

Principality


----------



## GeekDavid

Principality

Monaco


----------



## Svrtnsse

Monaco

New Order


----------



## Pemry Janes

New Order

Conspiracy


----------



## Nihal

Conspiracy

Templars


----------



## The Construct

Templars

Assassins


----------



## Scribble

Assassins

Hashish (The Straight Dope: Does "assassin" derive from "hashish"?)


----------



## GeekDavid

Hashish

Muslim


----------



## Scribble

Muslim

Prayer


----------



## GeekDavid

Prayer

Bedside


----------



## Scribble

Bedside

Manner


----------



## Ireth

Manner

(of) Speaking


----------



## GeekDavid

Speaking

Podium


----------



## Steerpike

Podium

Tedium


----------



## Scribble

Tedium

Toil


----------



## GeekDavid

Toil

Foil


----------



## Steerpike

foil

Ã©pÃ©e


/10char


----------



## Ireth

Ã©pÃ©e

needle


----------



## GeekDavid

needle

syringe


----------



## Addison

Syringe

flu shot


----------



## GeekDavid

Flu shot

Nurse


----------



## Addison

Nurse

Ratched


----------



## Scribble

Ratched(t)

Car Repair


----------



## GeekDavid

Car repair

Expensive bill


----------



## Scribble

Expensive bill

Toucan (expensive in the evolutionary sense) (Toucans, Toucan Pictures, Toucan Facts - National Geographic)


----------



## Ireth

Toucan

Froot Loops


----------



## Scribble

Froot Loops

Nutritious Breakfast


----------



## Ireth

Nutritious Breakfast

Bacon and eggs


----------



## GeekDavid

Bacon and eggs

Green Eggs and Ham!


----------



## Pemry Janes

Green Eggs and Ham!

Like


----------



## Ireth

Like

Facebook


----------



## Scribble

Facebook

Crack


----------



## Ireth

crack

Sidewalk


----------



## GeekDavid

Sidewalk

Boardwalk


----------



## Scribble

Boardwalk

Under


----------



## Ireth

Under

the sea


----------



## teacup

The sea

Big blue wet thing


----------



## Scribble

Big blue wet thing

Whale


----------



## Ireth

Whale

Jonah


----------



## Scribble

Jonah

Belly


----------



## Ireth

Belly

Santa


----------



## Scribble

Santa

Krampus


----------



## Butterfly

Krampus

Hop


----------



## Ireth

Hop

Bunny


----------



## GeekDavid

Bunny

Easter


----------



## teacup

Easter

Chocolate


----------



## Scribble

Chocolate

Sweet


----------



## Steerpike

Sweet

Leaf


----------



## Sam Evren

Leaf

Blade


----------



## GeekDavid

Leaf

Tea (10 char)


----------



## teacup

Tea

Cup!


----------



## Sevundas

Cup

Coffee


----------



## GeekDavid

Coffee

Yuk


----------



## Sevundas

Yuk...

Yak.


----------



## Pemry Janes

Yak

Fighter


----------



## Scribble

Fighter

Street


----------



## GeekDavid

Street

Della (let's see how many get that reference!)


----------



## Ireth

Della

Goosebumps

(*shudders at the thought of that one book* ._.)


----------



## Scales

Scary

Creepasta


----------



## Devor

Goosebumps | Creepasta

Mummy


----------



## GeekDavid

Mummy

Egypt


----------



## Ireth

Egypt

Cleopatra


----------



## GeekDavid

Cleopatra

Asp


----------



## Steerpike

Asp

Venom


/10char!


----------



## GeekDavid

Venom

Spider-Man


----------



## teacup

Spider-Man

Italian


----------



## Steerpike

Italian

Stallion


----------



## GeekDavid

Italian

Stallion

Ferrari


----------



## Addison

Ferrari

Bad use of good money.


----------



## GeekDavid

Bad use of good money

Gambling


----------



## Addison

Gambling

Scopa


----------



## Scribble

Scopa

Broom


----------



## GeekDavid

Broom

Witch


----------



## Addison

Witch

Cackle


----------



## Ireth

Cackle

Evil (/10char)


----------



## Addison

Evil

Step mother


----------



## Ireth

Stepmother

Cinderella


----------



## GeekDavid

Step Mother

Cinderella


----------



## Addison

Cinderella

Funny Mice


----------



## GeekDavid

Funny mice

Tom & Jerry


----------



## Addison

Tom and Jerry

Childhood memories.


----------



## Butterfly

Childhood memories.

Fish pond


----------



## Ireth

Fish pond

Front yard


----------



## GeekDavid

Front yard

Sprinkler (playing in)


----------



## Addison

Sprinkler

Thing that made my dog go nuts.


----------



## Butterfly

Thing that made my dog go nuts

Balloon


----------



## Addison

Balloons

"Up".


----------



## Scribble

Up

Yours.


----------



## Ireth

Yours

Mine!


----------



## teacup

Mine!

Boom


----------



## Butterfly

Boom

Doom!!


----------



## Scribble

(XXXXDoom /Doctor  - Hold on a sec, we ninja'd druidofwinter!)

My precious!

Ring


----------



## druidofwinter

Doctor 

Who


----------



## Scribble

Who

Exterminate!

(we're all messed up now, but whatevs!)


----------



## Butterfly

Exterminate!

Destroy!


----------



## druidofwinter

Destroy 

Crush


----------



## druidofwinter

Sorry I messed things up a bit guys, the new posts can pop up faster than i can type! Ignore this post.


----------



## GeekDavid

Crush

Orange


----------



## The Rivan King

Apple

Arrow


----------



## Ireth

Arrow

Katniss

((Rivan, the point of the game is to look at the words in the last post, start your post with the one on the bottom, then write below it a word that comes to mind when you think of that one. Hope that helps. ^^))


----------



## teacup

Katniss

Food fight


----------



## Ireth

Food fight

Cafeteria


----------



## teacup

Cafeteria

Crowded


----------



## Ireth

Crowded

Desert

(those lyrics came up in a song I was listening to earlier.)


----------



## Addison

Desert

Egypt


----------



## GeekDavid

Egypt

Sphinx


----------



## Ireth

Sphinx

Riddle


----------



## GeekDavid

Riddle

The Riddler


----------



## Ireth

The Riddler

Batman


----------



## GeekDavid

Batman

Joker

_(you thought I was gonna say Robin, didn't you?)_


----------



## Addison

Joker

Clown


----------



## Ireth

Clown

Monster


----------



## GeekDavid

Poker

Texas (Hold 'em)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Texas

Chainsaw


----------



## Pemry Janes

Chainsaw

Roar


----------



## teacup

Roar

Hear me


----------



## Addison

Hear me

Tantrum


----------



## GeekDavid

Tantrum

Child


----------



## Addison

Child

The person behind me.


----------



## Ireth

the person behind me

no one


----------



## GeekDavid

No one

Nowhere Man


----------



## Pemry Janes

Nowhere Man

Plan


----------



## teacup

Plan

Discovery


----------



## GeekDavid

Discovery

Channel


----------



## Addison

Channel

Gypsy power


----------



## Addison

Gypsy Power

Fortune Telling


----------



## teacup

Fortune Telling

Future


----------



## GeekDavid

Addison, you're answering yourself. 

Fortune Telling

Load of manure.


----------



## Addison

Ah-oh. Sorry. 

Load of manure

Cowboy fertilizer


----------



## GeekDavid

Cowboy fertilizer

Cow chips.


----------



## Addison

Cow Chips

Beef Jerky (by my kid brother's definition)


----------



## GeekDavid

Beef Jerky

Beef Stew


----------



## Addison

Beef Stew

Yummy!


----------



## Sevundas

Yummy!

Clam chowder


----------



## GeekDavid

Clam Chowder

Yucky.


----------



## Addison

Yucky!

Squash.


----------



## GeekDavid

Squash

Pumpkin


----------



## Scribble

Squash

Bugs!


----------



## Sam Evren

Bugs!

Fleas


----------



## teacup

Pumpkin / flees

Ew.


----------



## Sevundas

Ew. 

Yew.


----------



## GeekDavid

Yew

Tree

(10 char)


----------



## Ireth

Tree

Forest


----------



## GeekDavid

Forest

Ranger


----------



## Ireth

Ranger

Aragorn


----------



## GeekDavid

Aragorn

Anduril


----------



## Sam Evren

Anduril

Nothung


----------



## Lawfire

NotHung

Hanged


----------



## Svrtnsse

Hanged

Meat


----------



## Pemry Janes

Meat

Dead


----------



## Scribble

Dead

Souls 

(Yes, I am kinda oldish. I like bands from 1980  )


----------



## GeekDavid

Souls

People


----------



## Scribble

People

Short (got no reason...)


----------



## teacup

Short

Gnome


----------



## GeekDavid

Gnome

Travelocity (hey, who says advertising doesn't work?)


----------



## Addison

Travelocity

Vacation


----------



## GeekDavid

Vacation

Train (I love to travel by train.)


----------



## Scribble

Train

Vain (On an 80's music kick today  )


----------



## GeekDavid

Vain

Carly Simon


----------



## Butterfly

Simon

Says...


----------



## Steerpike

Says

Fox


----------



## Ireth

Fox

Trickster


----------



## Addison

Trickster

Con Man


----------



## GeekDavid

Con Man

Remington Steele


----------



## Addison

Remington Steele

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pierce Brosnan

Suit


----------



## GeekDavid

Suit

Tie

(10 char)


----------



## Scribble

Tie

Dye

/10char


----------



## Addison

Dye

Fabric.


----------



## Butterfly

Fabric.

Softener


----------



## Scribble

Softener

Stool


----------



## Addison

Stool

Bar seat


----------



## Ireth

Bar seat

Taken


----------



## Pemry Janes

Taken

Skills


----------



## Scribble

Skills

Mad


----------



## Addison

Mad

Hatter


----------



## GeekDavid

Hatter

Haberdashery


----------



## Scribble

Haberdashery

Suit


----------



## GeekDavid

Suit

Tie (haven't we been here before?)


----------



## Scribble

Tie

Kangaroo


----------



## GeekDavid

Kangaroo

Pouch


----------



## Scribble

Pouch

Diplomatic


----------



## Addison

Diplomatic

Government


----------



## GeekDavid

Government

Politicians


----------



## Scribble

Politicians

Speakers


----------



## teacup

Speakers

Boombox


----------



## Scribble

Boombox

Breakdance


----------



## Pemry Janes

Breakdance

Eighties


----------



## GeekDavid

Eighties

Elderly person


----------



## Scribble

Elderly person

Wrinkles


----------



## teacup

Wrinkles

Bath


----------



## Ireth

bath

Turkish


----------



## Addison

Turkish

Delight


----------



## GeekDavid

Delight

Joy


----------



## Addison

Joy

Christmas


----------



## Ireth

Christmas

Season


----------



## Nihal

Season

Summer


----------



## GeekDavid

Summer

Baseball!


----------



## Addison

Baseball

League


----------



## Scribble

League

Gentlemen


----------



## Ireth

Gentlemen








Demon


----------



## Addison

Demon

Underworld


----------



## Ireth

Underworld

Hades


----------



## GeekDavid

Hades

Persephone


----------



## Ireth

Persephone

Demeter


----------



## Pemry Janes

Demeter

Nightmare


----------



## Nihal

Nightmare

Fuel


----------



## GeekDavid

Fuel

Expensive (have you seen the price of gas these days?)


----------



## Braveface

Dear - 10char


----------



## teacup

Dear

Deer


----------



## GeekDavid

Deer

Venison


----------



## Pemry Janes

Venison

Fire


----------



## Butterfly

Fire

Immolation


----------



## Reaver

Immolation

Toasty!


----------



## Butterfly

Toasty!

Cheese


----------



## teacup

Cheese

Wallace


----------



## GeekDavid

Cheese

Wallace

Moon


----------



## teacup

Moon

Cream








 (The Mighty Boosh)


----------



## Addison

Cream

Sugar


----------



## Rhizanthella

Sugar

Rouge the Bat


----------



## teacup

Rouge the Bat

Knuckles the Enchilada Echidna


----------



## Lycan999

echidna

anteater


----------



## GeekDavid

Anteater

Aardvark


----------



## Pemry Janes

Aardvark

First


----------



## Ireth

First

Prototype


----------



## Nihal

Prototype

Javascript


----------



## Pemry Janes

JavaScript (seems to have put this thread into hibernation)

Language


----------



## GeekDavid

Language

Tongue


----------



## Sam Evren

Tongue

Groove


----------



## teacup

Groove

Funky


----------



## Ireth

Funky

Smell


----------



## GeekDavid

Smell

Aroma


----------



## Phietadix

Aroma

Arcane


----------



## Ireth

Arcane

Lore


----------



## GeekDavid

Lore

History


----------



## Scribble

History

Victors


----------



## Ireth

Victors

Spoils


----------



## Butterfly

Spoils

Ruined!


----------



## GeekDavid

Ruined

Garbage


----------



## Butterfly

Garbage

Rubbish


----------



## Pemry Janes

Rubbish

Nonsense


----------



## Ireth

Nonsense

Horsefeathers


----------



## Butterfly

Horsefeathers

Pegasus


----------



## Ireth

Pegasus

Fledge


----------



## Scribble

Fledge

Hatchling


----------



## Butterfly

Hatchling

Dragon


----------



## Ireth

Dragon

Norbert


----------



## Scribble

Norbert

Norweigan


----------



## Butterfly

Norweigan

Yodeller


----------



## Ireth

Yodeller

Goatherd


----------



## Scribble

Goatherd

Pan Flute


----------



## GeekDavid

Pan Flute

Pan Pizza


----------



## Butterfly

Pan Pizza

Mario


----------



## Scribble

Mario

Princess


----------



## Ireth

Princess

Peach


----------



## Scribble

Peach

Cobbler


----------



## Butterfly

Cobbler

Shoes!


----------



## Scribble

Shoes

Souls


----------



## Phietadix

Souls

Strudel


----------



## Ireth

Strudel

Apple


----------



## GeekDavid

Apple

Pie


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pie

Circle


----------



## Butterfly

Circle

Protection


----------



## Ireth

Protection

Ward


----------



## Butterfly

Ward

Stone


----------



## Scribble

Stone

Cold


----------



## GeekDavid

Cold

Snow


----------



## Butterfly

Snow

Bear


----------



## Ireth

Bear

Claws


----------



## Scribble

Claws

Wolverine


----------



## GeekDavid

Wolverine

Michigan (didn't think I was gonna go there, did you?)


----------



## Phietadix

Michigan

Lakes


----------



## GeekDavid

Lakes

Great


----------



## teacup

Great

Power


----------



## GeekDavid

Power

Electricity


----------



## Scribble

Electricity

Tesla


----------



## Phietadix

Telsa

Tallahassee


----------



## Butterfly

Tallahassee

Tally-ho


----------



## Phietadix

Tally-Ho

Algernon


----------



## Scribble

Algernon

Mouse


----------



## GeekDavid

Mouse

Jerry


----------



## Scribble

Jerry

Dead (but Grateful)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Dead

Horse


----------



## Scribble

Horse

Latitudes


----------



## GeekDavid

Latitudes

Compass


----------



## druidofwinter

Compass

North


----------



## Writeking

North

East


----------



## Scribble

East

Dawn


----------



## GeekDavid

Dawn

Dusk


----------



## Pemry Janes

Dusk

Twilight


----------



## Ireth

Twilight

Sparkle (the pony, not the vampires!)


----------



## GeekDavid

Sparkle

4th of July (sparklers)


----------



## Ireth

4th of July

America


----------



## Writeking

America

England


----------



## Butterfly

England

Wales


----------



## Ireth

Wales

Dragon


----------



## Butterfly

Dragon

Drake


----------



## Ireth

Drake

Duck


----------



## Butterfly

Duck

Mallard


----------



## Ireth

Mallard

Green


----------



## Butterfly

Green

Arrow


----------



## Scribble

Arrow

Time (of)


----------



## Ireth

Time

Ocarina


----------



## teacup

Orcarina

Storm


----------



## Ireth

Storm

Lightning


----------



## GeekDavid

Lightning

Ben Franklin


----------



## Writeking

Ben Franklin

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## GeekDavid

Abraham Lincoln

Gettysburg Address


----------



## Ireth

Gettysburg Address

P. Sherman, 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney


----------



## Nihal

P. Sherman, 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney

Amnesia


----------



## GeekDavid

Amnesia

Bump on the head


----------



## Butterfly

head

work

10/char


----------



## GeekDavid

Work

Play

(darned 10 char limit)


----------



## Butterfly

Play

Doh

10/char


----------



## Ireth

Doh

Homer


----------



## Butterfly

Homer

Iliad


----------



## Pemry Janes

Illiad

Decade


----------



## GeekDavid

Decade

The 80's


----------



## Svrtnsse

The 80's

Limahl


----------



## Nihal

Limahl

Freaky hair


----------



## GeekDavid

Freaky Hair

Hair Bands


----------



## Writeking

Hair Bands

Rubber Bands


----------



## Phietadix

Rubber Bands

Rubber Boots


----------



## Ireth

Rubber Boots

Puddles


----------



## GeekDavid

Puddles

Splash!


----------



## Phietadix

Puddles 

Dufflepods

((Ninja'd, just like the good old days))


----------



## Writeking

Dufflepods

Spacepods


----------



## GeekDavid

Spacepods

Spaceballs


----------



## Phietadix

Spaceballs

Bizzare Sci Fi Movie


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bizarre Sci Fi Movie

Dune


----------



## GeekDavid

Dune

Worms

(10 char limit)


----------



## teacup

Worms

Holy hand grenade


----------



## Nihal

Holy hand grenade

Rabbit of Caerbannog


----------



## Phietadix

Rabbit of Caerbannog 

Killer Rabbit


----------



## Ireth

Killer Rabbit

Kill da wabbit!


----------



## Phietadix

Kill da wabbit!

Chain Story 3


----------



## GeekDavid

Chain Story 3

Chain Letter


----------



## Ireth

Chain Letter

Bogus


----------



## GeekDavid

Bogus

Con-Artist


----------



## Butterfly

Con-Artist

E-fit


----------



## Nihal

E-fit

Portrait


----------



## GeekDavid

Portrait

Dorian Gray


----------



## Writeking

Dorian Gray

John Dorian


----------



## Pemry Janes

John Dorian

Blue


----------



## Writeking

Blue

Red Dwarf


----------



## GeekDavid

Red Dwarf

Star


----------



## Ireth

Star

Light


----------



## GeekDavid

Light

Bulb


----------



## Ireth

Bulb

Tulip


----------



## GeekDavid

Tulip

Holland


----------



## Ireth

Holland

Netherlands


----------



## GeekDavid

Netherlands

Cold


----------



## Ireth

Cold

Sniffle


----------



## GeekDavid

Sniffle

Sneeze


----------



## Ireth

Sneeze

Bless you


----------



## GeekDavid

Bless you

My child


----------



## Ireth

My child

Nonexistent (I'm 24 and single. XD)


----------



## GeekDavid

Nonexistent

Nowhere Man


----------



## Ireth

Nowhere Man

Invisible Man


----------



## GeekDavid

Invisible Man

Sue Storm (betcha didn't see that one coming!)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Sue Storm

Evolve


----------



## Ireth

Evolve

Pokemon


----------



## GeekDavid

Pokemon

Codex Alera


----------



## Ireth

Codex Alera

Jim Butcher


----------



## GeekDavid

Jim Butcher

Harry Dresden


----------



## Ireth

Harry Dresden

Wizard


----------



## GeekDavid

Wizard

Gandalf


----------



## Ireth

Gandalf

Grey


----------



## GeekDavid

Gray

Clouds


----------



## Ireth

Clouds

Rain


----------



## GeekDavid

Rain

Spring


----------



## Ireth

Spring

Flowers


----------



## GeekDavid

Flowers

Hay Fever


----------



## Ireth

Hay fever

Allergies


----------



## Pemry Janes

Allergies

Milk


----------



## GeekDavid

Milk

Chocolate


----------



## Lycan999

Chocolate

Pudding


----------



## Ireth

Pudding

Dessert


----------



## GeekDavid

Dessert

Pie


----------



## Ireth

Pie

Apple


----------



## GeekDavid

Apple

Tree

(10 char)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tree

Lumber


----------



## GeekDavid

Lumber

Jack


----------



## teacup

Jack

Captain


----------



## Ireth

Captain

Crunch


----------



## GeekDavid

Crunch

Berries


----------



## Ireth

Berries

Juicy


----------



## teacup

Juicy

Mushrooms


----------



## Ireth

Mushrooms

Fungus


----------



## GeekDavid

Fungus

Mold


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Mold

Spores

(Take THAT, David!)


----------



## GeekDavid

Spores

Sims

(the creator of the Sims game franchise came out with a game called Spore that was announced with a lot of fanfare, but fizzled thereafter)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Sims (I actually played Spore, it was very meh.)

Babble


----------



## GeekDavid

Babble

Peanuts (the sound the adults made in the TV specials)

(I played Spore too... I think the problem was the changing game mechanics in each phase)


----------



## teacup

Peanuts

Elephant


----------



## GeekDavid

Elephant

Circus


----------



## Ireth

Circus

Clown


----------



## teacup

Clown

Joker


----------



## Ireth

Joker

Chaos


----------



## GeekDavid

Chaos

Order


----------



## Ireth

Order

Command


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Command

Refusal


----------



## Pemry Janes

Refusal

Will

(Spore's problem is that it is too shallow, you want to do more, but the game won't let you.)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Will

Turner


----------



## teacup

Turner

Timmy


----------



## GeekDavid

Timmy

Monkey


----------



## Nihal

Monkey

Banana


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Banana

Rafiki


----------



## GeekDavid

Rafiki

Lion King


----------



## Pemry Janes

Lion King

Worries


----------



## GeekDavid

Worries

Stress


----------



## Ireth

Stress

Flight (srsly, I just flew to Tennessee, and it was utterly nerve-wracking. :/)


----------



## JRFLynn

Flight

Crash


----------



## Pemry Janes

Crash

Land


----------



## The Construct

Land

Ho!

(/10char)


----------



## teacup

Ho!

Ho ho ho!


----------



## GeekDavid

Ho ho ho

Santa Claus


----------



## Pemry Janes

Santa Claus

Sleigh


----------



## GeekDavid

Sleigh

Reindeer


----------



## Ireth

Reindeer

Other


----------



## Lycan999

Other

One


----------



## The Construct

One

Chosen


----------



## GeekDavid

One

Ring

(10 char)


----------



## JRFLynn

Ring

Magic


----------



## Nihal

Magic

Cupcake


----------



## Sam Evren

Cupcake

Cream-puff


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cream-puff

Dragon


----------



## Ginger Bee

Dragon

Drake


----------



## GeekDavid

Drake

Duck ("Drake" is the term for a male duck)


----------



## Ireth

Duck

Down


----------



## Phietadix

Down

Up


----------



## GeekDavid

Up

Stairs


----------



## Pemry Janes

Stairs

Heaven


----------



## teacup

Heaven

Angel


----------



## Ireth

Angel

Wings


----------



## GeekDavid

Wings

Eagle


----------



## Ireth

Eagle

American


----------



## GeekDavid

American

Football


----------



## Writeking

Football

Soccer


----------



## JRFLynn

Soccer

Ball


----------



## Ghost

Ball

Midnight


----------



## Ireth

Midnight

Cinderella


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cinderella

Glass


----------



## JRFLynn

Glass

Slipper


----------



## Ireth

Glass

Slipper

Fragile


----------



## GeekDavid

Fragile

Package


----------



## Ireth

Package

Box


----------



## Writeking

Box

Cardboard


----------



## GeekDavid

Cardboard

Paper


----------



## Ireth

Paper

Scissors


----------



## JRFLynn

Scissors

Crafts


----------



## Pemry Janes

Crafts

Fighters


----------



## GeekDavid

Fighters

Warriors


----------



## The Construct

Warriors 

Tanks


----------



## GeekDavid

Tanks

(for the) Memories


----------



## The Construct

Memories

Yesterday


----------



## teacup

Yesterday 

Sunday


----------



## JRFLynn

Sunday

Monday


----------



## teacup

Monday

Noooo!


----------



## Sam Evren

Noooo!

Ni!


----------



## Ireth

Ni!

Knights


----------



## GeekDavid

Knights

Round Table


----------



## Nihal

Round Table

Square


----------



## The Construct

Square

Peg


----------



## Pemry Janes

Peg

Fixed


----------



## Ireth

Fixed

Point in Time


----------



## Butterfly

Point in Time

Flux Capacitor


----------



## danr62

Flux Capacitor

Incapacitated


----------



## Pemry Janes

Incapacitated

Assume


----------



## Noma Galway

Assume

Quarrel


----------



## JRFLynn

Quarrel

Console


----------



## Ireth

Console

Game


----------



## Noma Galway

Game

Dungeon


----------



## Ireth

Dungeon

Master


----------



## Noma Galway

Master

Doctor


----------



## Ireth

Doctor

Who


----------



## danr62

Who

Horton


----------



## Ireth

Horton

Tim


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tim

Tiny (Almost Christmas, after all)


----------



## Noma Galway

Tiny

Pixie


----------



## Ginger Bee

Pixie

Dust


----------



## The Construct

Dust

Star


----------



## JRFLynn

Star

Fall


----------



## Ireth

Fall

Reichenbach


----------



## Noma Galway

Reichenbach (SO NOT COOL!)

Despair


----------



## Rhizanthella

Despair

Dark


----------



## Ireth

Dark

Lord (/10char)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Lord

Moldybutt (variation of Voldemort XD)


----------



## Sam Evren

Moldybutt

Butterbeer


----------



## Ireth

Butterbeer

Hogsmeade


----------



## Noma Galway

Hogsmeade

Candy


----------



## Pemry Janes

Candy

Land


----------



## Noma Galway

Land

Sea


----------



## Butterfly

Sea

Quest


----------



## Sam Evren

Quest

Charge


----------



## Ireth

Charge

Battery


----------



## Rhizanthella

Battery

Dying...


----------



## Nagash

Dying

Agony...


----------



## Pemry Janes

Agony

Wide-eyed


----------



## Rhizanthella

Wide-eyed

Owl


----------



## The Construct

Owl

Crow

_(/10 char)_


----------



## Ireth

Crow

Raven


----------



## Pemry Janes

Raven

Nevermore


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Nevermore

Poe


----------



## teacup

Poe

Ghost


----------



## Svrtnsse

Ghost

Writer


----------



## Pemry Janes

Writer

Quill


----------



## Nagash

Quill

Wing


----------



## teacup

Wing

Feather


----------



## Nagash

Feather

Raven


----------



## Pemry Janes

Raven

Caldari (an EVE faction)


----------



## Sam Evren

Caldari

Calamari


----------



## Ireth

Calamari

Squid


----------



## teacup

Squid

Ward


----------



## Ireth

Ward

Repel


----------



## teacup

Repel

Zubat


----------



## Ireth

Zubat

Footless (seriously, how do those things perch?)


----------



## Ghost

Footless

Tights


----------



## Reaver

Tights

Sheets (G-g-g-ghost!!!)


----------



## Ireth

Sheets

Bed


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bed

Spread


----------



## teacup

Spread

Butter


----------



## Butterfly

Butter

Anchor


----------



## Ireth

Anchor

Ship


----------



## Butterfly

Ship

Shape


----------



## Ireth

Shape

Shift


----------



## Sam Evren

Shift

Nightgown


----------



## Ireth

Nightgown

Pajamas


----------



## Butterfly

Pajamas

Bananas


----------



## MFreako

Bananas

Fruit


----------



## Ginger Bee

Fruit

Cup


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cup

Choice


----------



## Rhizanthella

Choice

Free-will


----------



## Sam Evren

Free-will

Albigensian


----------



## Pemry Janes

Albigensian (Actually had to look it up, turns out its the Cathars)

Crusade


----------



## Noma Galway

Crusade

Holy


----------



## Ginger Bee

Holy

Roller


----------



## Ireth

Roller

Blades


----------



## Pemry Janes

Blades

Ice


----------



## teacup

Ice

Ice baby


----------



## Svrtnsse

Baby

Got Back


----------



## Butterfly

Got Back

Retrieve


----------



## Ireth

Retrieve

Data


----------



## Butterfly

Data

Statistics

(one word I have never really ever been able to say out loud).


----------



## Ireth

Statistics

Fake

(98.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot, including this one. XD)


----------



## Butterfly

Fake

Copy


----------



## Ireth

Copy

Paper


----------



## teacup

Paper

News


----------



## HabeasCorpus

News

Town Crier


----------



## Sam Evren

Town Crier

Stocks


----------



## Ireth

Stocks

Market


----------



## Ghost

Market

Vegetable


----------



## Ireth

Vegetable

Crunchy


----------



## Pemry Janes

Crunchy

Chips


----------



## Ireth

Chips

Salt and vinegar


----------



## Pemry Janes

Salt and Vinegar

Taste


----------



## Rhizanthella

Taste

FOOD!!!


----------



## Ireth

FOOD!!!

hungry


----------



## Rhizanthella

Hungry

Me


----------



## Pemry Janes

Me

Ladder (as in Do Re etc.)


----------



## Ireth

Ladder

Climb


----------



## Rhizanthella

Climb

Mountains.


----------



## Ireth

Mountains

Misty


----------



## teacup

Misty

Brock


----------



## Ireth

Brock

Badger


----------



## Rhizanthella

Misty 

Can't drive

I can't drive, It's too Misty | My Humor


----------



## Pemry Janes

Can't Drive

Learn


----------



## teacup

Learn

Live

AWWWW YEEEEAAHHHH


----------



## Rhizanthella

Live 

Hearts (Link has a lot of these...)


----------



## Ireth

Hearts

Queen


----------



## teacup

Hearts

Open






I'll stop now...



Damn. Ninjad.

Queen

King


----------



## Rhizanthella

King

(Of) hearts.

Hahaha!! Sorry, I'll go to my corner now...


----------



## Sam Evren

Hearts

Valves


----------



## Svrtnsse

Valves

Portals


----------



## Rhizanthella

Portals 

Vortex


----------



## teacup

Vortex

Cortex


----------



## Shakantea

Cortex

Brain


----------



## Ireth

Brain

Pinky


----------



## Rhizanthella

Brain 

Pinky

Take-over-world


----------



## Ireth

Take-over-world

Plot


----------



## Shakantea

Plot

Holes


----------



## Ireth

Holes

Dig


----------



## Noma Galway

Dig

Shovel


----------



## Pemry Janes

Shovel

Disclaimer


----------



## Rhizanthella

Disclaimer

Lies


----------



## Ireth

Lies

Terms and Conditions (srsly, does anyone actually READ those?)


----------



## Lunaairis

Terms and Conditions 

Rejection


----------



## stephenspower

Rejection

Slings and arrows


----------



## Ireth

Slings and arrows

Outrageous fortune


----------



## Rhizanthella

Outrageous fortune

Pirates


----------



## Ireth

Pirates

Arrr!


----------



## Rhizanthella

Arrr!!

Rum?


----------



## Ireth

Rum

Gone (Always!)


----------



## Rhizanthella

Gone! (Always!)

Why??


----------



## Ireth

Why??

Because!


----------



## Rhizanthella

Because!

Frustration


----------



## Ireth

Frustration

Rageface


----------



## Rhizanthella

Rageface

Ragequit


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ragequit

Slam


----------



## teacup

Slam

Bash


----------



## Rhizanthella

Bash

Skull


----------



## Noma Galway

Skull

Pleasant

EDIT: From the books _Skullduggery Pleasant_...I don't actually find skulls pleasant.


----------



## Butterfly

Pleasant

Land


----------



## Lunaairis

Land

Sky city


----------



## teacup

Sky city

Skyloft


----------



## Devora

Skyloft

ocarina


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ocarina

Flute


----------



## Rhizanthella

Flute 

Fairy


----------



## Butterfly

Fairy

Flower


----------



## Ireth

Flower

Skunk


----------



## Butterfly

Skunk

Pepe le Pew


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pepe Le Pew

Amorous


----------



## Rhizanthella

Amorous

Spanish Love


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Spanish Love

Spanish Influenza


----------



## Rhizanthella

Spanish Influenza

Spanish Inquisition


----------



## Ireth

Spanish Inquisition

Unexpected


----------



## Pemry Janes

Surprised

Amongst


----------



## Ddruid

Amongst

Us


----------



## Noma Galway

Us

Them 
/10char


----------



## Butterfly

Them 

The Others


----------



## Ireth

The Others

Ghosts


----------



## Butterfly

Ghosts

Apparitions


----------



## Ghost

Apparitions

Apparate


----------



## Ireth

Apparate

Splinch


----------



## Noma Galway

Splinch 

Bones


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bones

Necromancy


----------



## Ireth

Necromancy

Zombies


----------



## Butterfly

Zombies

Hungover


----------



## Ireth

Hungover

Excess


----------



## Pemry Janes

Excess

Surplus


----------



## Butterfly

Surplus

Stock


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Stock  

Financial crisis.


----------



## Pemry Janes

Financial crisis

Bust


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Bust 

balloon.


----------



## Ireth

Balloon

Pop


----------



## druidofwinter

Pop

Cap 

10 characters


----------



## The Blue Lotus

druidofwinter said:


> ...10 characters


 Huh?

Cap 

Hair


----------



## Ireth

Hair

Rapunzel

((there's a 10 character minimum for posts. Saying "10 characters" after a short post like that would get you past the minimum. ^^))


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Ireth said:


> Hair
> 
> Rapunzel
> 
> ((there's a 10 character minimum for posts. Saying "10 characters" after a short post like that would get you past the minimum. ^^))



Rapunzel

Knight

Oh I see. Well don't I feel salty!


----------



## Ireth

Knight

Armor


----------



## Butterfly

Armor

Tinman


----------



## Ireth

Tinman

Oz (/10char)


----------



## Butterfly

Oz

Munchkin


----------



## Ireth

Munchkin

Lollipop


----------



## Butterfly

Lollipop

Drumstick


----------



## Ireth

Drumstick

Turkey


----------



## Butterfly

Turkey

Crown


----------



## Noma Galway

Crown

Well


----------



## Ireth

Well

Water


----------



## Butterfly

Water

Flood


----------



## Ireth

Flood

Noah


----------



## druidofwinter

Noah

Ark

10 characters...


----------



## Ireth

Ark

Covenant


----------



## Addison

Covenant

Faith


----------



## druidofwinter

Faith

Trust


----------



## soulless

Trust

Issues


----------



## Pemry Janes

Issues

Debate


----------



## druidofwinter

Debate 

College


----------



## Butterfly

College

University


----------



## druidofwinter

University 

Professor


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Professor 

Poopy pants. (Don't ask me to explain that one.)


----------



## druidofwinter

Poopy pants

Hmm...

Baby


----------



## teacup

Baby

Magic Dance


----------



## soulless

Magic Dance

Goblin King


----------



## Ireth

Goblin King

Labyrinth


----------



## teacup

Labyrinth

Pans


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Pans 

Grease


----------



## teacup

Grease

Lightning


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Lightning - Energy


----------



## Ireth

Energy

Matter


----------



## Nagash

Matter

Void


----------



## Pemry Janes

Void

Zero


----------



## soulless

Zero

Coke

..


----------



## druidofwinter

Coke

Popcorn


----------



## Ireth

Popcorn

Butter


----------



## Roan Davidson

Butter

Churn


----------



## Ireth

Churn

Stomach


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Stomach 

Pepto


----------



## Ireth

Pepto

Pink (10char)


----------



## teacup

Pink

Panther


----------



## Rhizanthella

Panther

Attack


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Attack 

Dragon


----------



## teacup

Dragon

Dragoon


----------



## Pemry Janes

Dragoon

Dismount


----------



## Butterfly

Dismount

Hill


----------



## The Construct

Hill

Razor


----------



## Ireth

Razor

Shave


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Razor

Contortionism 

(ladies, you get this one)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Contortionism

Avoidance (Not a lady)


----------



## Ireth

Avoidance

Phobia


----------



## Butterfly

Phobia

Run


----------



## teacup

Run

Fast


----------



## Ireth

Fast

Breakfast


----------



## Roan Davidson

Breakfast

Bagels


----------



## Ireth

Bagels

Cream cheese


----------



## Roan Davidson

Cream Cheese

Lox


----------



## Pemry Janes

Lox

Element


----------



## teacup

Element

Chemistry


----------



## The Construct

Chemistry 

Alchemy


----------



## teacup

Alchemy

Transmutation


----------



## Roan Davidson

Transmutation

Darkvision


----------



## The Construct

Darkvision

Ultraviolet


----------



## Ireth

Ultraviolet

Infrared


----------



## Addison

Infrared

Heat


----------



## Ireth

Heat

Fire


----------



## Svrtnsse

Fire

Walk


----------



## Ireth

Walk

Path


----------



## Addison

Path

Journey


----------



## Ireth

Journey

Quest


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Quest

Fail (10char)


----------



## Ireth

Fail

Catastrophe


----------



## The Construct

Catastrophe

Cataclysm


----------



## Ireth

Cataclysm

Apocalypse


----------



## Addison

Apocalypse

The End


----------



## Ireth

The End

Finished


----------



## teacup

Finished

Completed


----------



## Pemry Janes

Completed

Project


----------



## teacup

Project

Astral


----------



## Svrtnsse

Astral

Spectral


----------



## Rhizanthella

Spectral

Ghost


----------



## teacup

Ghost

Spooky







(Gifs work on here?! Now the fun starts!)


----------



## Noma Galway

Spooky

Sporks


----------



## JRFLynn

Sporks

Orcs


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Orcs   

Nerds


----------



## Addison

Nerds

Clique


----------



## Ireth

Clique

Exclusion


----------



## Butterfly

Exclusion

Zone


----------



## teacup

Zone

Frozone


----------



## Pemry Janes

Frozone

Fury


----------



## teacup

Fury

Wrath


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Wrath

Stress


----------



## teacup

Stress

Strain


----------



## druidofwinter

Strain 

Tension


----------



## Writeking

Tension

Hyperextension


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hyperextension

Exertion


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Exertion

Sweat


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Sweat

Sweaty Fun


----------



## teacup

Sweaty fun

Sauna games


----------



## Butterfly

Sauna games

Steamy


----------



## Pemry Janes

Steamy

Valve


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Valve

Ship


----------



## Ireth

Ship

Fanfic


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Fanfic

Predictable


----------



## Addison

Predictable     Routine (My enter key won't take me to the next line.)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Routine

Dance


----------



## Addison

Dance         Fun exercise


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Fun Exercise 
Oxymoron


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Oxymoron
Military Intelligence


----------



## Writeking

Military Intelligence

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## Ireth

Jumbo Shrimp

Tasty


----------



## Writeking

Tasty

Cajun


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Writeking said:


> Military Intelligence
> 
> Jumbo Shrimp




How are these related?

Cajun - Hurricane.


----------



## teacup

Hurricane

Tempest



(





> _Military Intelligence__
> Jumbo Shrimp
> 
> _
> 
> 
> How are these related?


 They're both Oximorons)


----------



## Ireth

Tempest

Prospero


----------



## Noma Galway

Prospero

Ariel


----------



## Ireth

Ariel

Mermaid


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Mermaid

Manatee


----------



## Ireth

Manatee

Sea cow


----------



## Noma Galway

Sea cow

Seahorse


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Seahorse

Kelpie


----------



## Ireth

Kelpie

Pooka


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Pooka

Boggart


----------



## Noma Galway

Boggart

Ridiculous


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Ridiculous

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Addison

Nicolas Cage

National Treasure


----------



## teacup

National Treasure

Declaration of Independence


----------



## Pemry Janes

Declaration of Independence

Signature


----------



## Noma Galway

Signature

Ink


----------



## Ireth

Ink

Squid


----------



## Noma Galway

Squid

Octopus


----------



## Ireth

Octopus

Sea spider


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Sea spider

Crab


----------



## Ireth

Crab

Hors d'ouvres


----------



## Noma Galway

Hors d'ouvres

Spelling Bee


----------



## Ireth

Spelling Bee

Wonderland (seriously, ^that'd make a great pun-based creature for Alice to discover, wouldn't it?)


----------



## Noma Galway

Wonderland (yes...it would be)

Underland


----------



## Ireth

Underland

Tim Burton


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Tim Burton

Nightmare


----------



## Noma Galway

McBeardstache the Hairy said:


> Tim Burton
> 
> Nightmare


Darn it! I wanted to do that!

Nightmare 

Dream


----------



## Ireth

Dream

Sandman


----------



## Noma Galway

Sandman

America


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

America

Capitalism


----------



## Noma Galway

Capitalism 

Communism


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Communism

Socialist


----------



## Noma Galway

Socialist

Imperial


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Imperial

Stormtrooper


----------



## Noma Galway

Stormtrooper

Redshirt


----------



## Ireth

Redshirt

Brown pants


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Brown pants

Khaki


----------



## Ireth

Khaki

Beige


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Beige

Shade


----------



## Noma Galway

Shade

Soulless


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Soulless

Beast


----------



## Noma Galway

Beast

Tyrant


----------



## Ireth

Tyrant

Umbridge


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Umbridge

Toad


----------



## Ireth

Toad

Motorcar


----------



## Noma Galway

Toad Motorcar

Witch Acceleration


----------



## Ireth

Acceleration

Force


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Force

Midichlorians


----------



## Noma Galway

Midichlorians

Nonexistent


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Nonexistent

 Grenlin


----------



## Ireth

Grenlin

Gremlin


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Gremlin

Gizmo


----------



## Noma Galway

Gizmo

Widget


----------



## Ireth

Widget

Thingamajig


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Thingamajig

Whatchamacallit


----------



## Noma Galway

Whatchamacallit

Mousetrap


----------



## Ireth

Mousetrap

Cheese


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Cheese

Swiss


----------



## Noma Galway

Swiss

Alps


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Alps

Peak


----------



## Noma Galway

Peak

Mountain


----------



## Ireth

Mountain

Snowy


----------



## Noma Galway

Snowy

Owl


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Owl

Nocturnal


----------



## Ireth

Snowy

Owl

Hedwig


----------



## Noma Galway

Nocturnal Owl

Naturally


----------



## Ireth

Naturally

Blonde


----------



## Noma Galway

Blonde

Legally


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Legally

Blind


----------



## Noma Galway

Blind

Venetian


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Venetian

Gondola


----------



## Noma Galway

Gondola

Mischief


----------



## Ireth

Mischief

Loki


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Loki

Puny


----------



## Noma Galway

Puny

God

/10char


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

God

Divine


----------



## Noma Galway

Divine

Entity


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Entity

Spectral


----------



## Noma Galway

Spectral

Spectacle


----------



## Ireth

Spectacle

Monocle


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Monocle

Top hat


----------



## Noma Galway

Top hat

Fancy


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Fancy

Chardonnay


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Chardonnay

Champagne


----------



## Ireth

Champagne

Toast


----------



## Pemry Janes

Toast

Bread


----------



## Writeking

Bread

Loaves


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Loaves

Fish


----------



## Noma Galway

Fish

Grammar


----------



## Rhizanthella

Grammar

Nazi


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Nazi

Bigot


----------



## Ireth

Bigot

Prejudice


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Prejudice

Pride


----------



## Ireth

Pride

Fall


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Fall

Hubris


----------



## Ireth

Hubris

Flaw


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Flaw

Exploitation


----------



## Pemry Janes

Exploitation

Resources


----------



## Addison

Resources

Natural


----------



## teacup

Natural

Supernatural


----------



## Rhizanthella

Supernatural

Obsessions


----------



## Pemry Janes

Obsessions

Focus


----------



## Addison

Focus

Discipline


----------



## icerose05

Discipline

Oppress


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Oppress

Rule


----------



## Noma Galway

Rule

Slide


----------



## Ireth

Slide

Playground


----------



## Pemry Janes

Playground

Sand


----------



## teacup

Sand

Castle


----------



## Ireth

Castle

Tower


----------



## Z Six Mystic

Tower

Fortified


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fortified

Drink


----------



## teacup

Drink

Energy


----------



## Svrtnsse

Energy

52


----------



## Ireth

52

Pick-up


----------



## Addison

Pick-up

Line


----------



## Butterfly

Line

Washing


----------



## Pemry Janes

Washing

Gold


----------



## Ireth

Gold

Digger


----------



## teacup

Digger

Drill


----------



## Ireth

Drill

Sergeant


----------



## Writeking

Sergeant 

Captain


----------



## Addison

Captain

Officer


----------



## Ireth

Officer

Police


----------



## teacup

Police

Squad


----------



## Zweee

Squad

*Patrol*


----------



## Butterfly

Patrol

Beat


----------



## Pemry Janes

Beat

Box (Thinking inside of it)


----------



## Ireth

Box

Cardboard


----------



## Addison

Cardboard

Toddler's Favorite Toy


----------



## icerose05

Toddler's Favorite Toy

Daycare


----------



## Addison

Daycare

Relief!


----------



## Ireth

Relief!

Sigh


----------



## Pemry Janes

Sigh

Air (I am not using long words lately)


----------



## Noma Galway

Air

Philosophy


----------



## Addison

Philosophy

Life


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Life

Hope


----------



## Ireth

Hope

Springs


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Springs

Eternal


----------



## Ireth

Eternal

Sunshine


----------



## icerose05

Sunshine

Summer


----------



## Pemry Janes

Summer

Court


----------



## Ireth

Court

Seelie


----------



## Addison

Seelie

Fairies


----------



## teacup

Fairies

Believe


----------



## Addison

Believe

Magice


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Magice

Friendship


----------



## Pemry Janes

Friendship

Power


----------



## teacup

Power

Level


----------



## Noma Galway

Level

Up

/10char


----------



## Butterfly

Up

Up

Away


----------



## Addison

Away

Free


----------



## Pemry Janes

Free

Sample


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Sample

Template


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Template

Stencil


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Stencil

Outline


----------



## Noma Galway

Outline

Evil


----------



## Addison

Evil

Warlock


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Warlock

Usurper


----------



## Ireth

Usurper

Assassination


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Assassination

Treason


----------



## Addison

Treason

Betrayal


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Betrayal

Gunpowder


----------



## Ireth

Gunpowder

Fawkes


----------



## Noma Galway

Fawkes

Phoenix


----------



## Ireth

Phoenix

Feather


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Feather

Fall


----------



## Addison

Fall

Painful


----------



## Butterfly

Painful

Toe


----------



## teacup

Toe

Nail


----------



## Noma Galway

Nail

Hammer


----------



## teacup

Hammer

Captain


----------



## Svrtnsse

Captain

Haddock


----------



## Butterfly

Haddock

Smoked


----------



## Pemry Janes

Smoked

Eel


----------



## icerose05

Eel 

Ocean


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Ocean

Gaia


----------



## Ireth

Gaia

Earth


----------



## Noma Galway

Earth

Sky


----------



## Ireth

Sky

Blue (/10char)


----------



## Butterfly

Blue

Miserable


----------



## Pemry Janes

Miserable

Dejected


----------



## Addison

Dejected

Exiled


----------



## Noma Galway

Exiled

Forbidden


----------



## Ireth

Forbidden

Forest


----------



## AnneL

Forest

Trolls


----------



## Ireth

Trolls

Stone


----------



## Butterfly

Stone

Fireplace


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fireplace

Log


----------



## Ruby

Log


Stick


----------



## Noma Galway

Stick

Figure


----------



## Addison

Figure

Eight


----------



## Svrtnsse

Eight

Nine


----------



## Pemry Janes

Nine

Planets


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Planets

Orbit


----------



## Noma Galway

Orbit

Ellipse


----------



## Ireth

Ellipse

Ellipsis


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Ellipsis

Exclamation


----------



## Ireth

Exclamation

Mark


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Mark

Brand


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Brand

Belong


----------



## teacup

Belong

Mine


----------



## Ireth

Mine

Claim


----------



## Butterfly

Claim

Reward


----------



## Noma Galway

Reward

Award


----------



## Butterfly

Award

Ceremony


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Ceremony

Music.


----------



## Butterfly

Music

Recital


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Recital

Violin


----------



## Ireth

Violin

Strings


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy

Strings

Puppet


----------



## Ireth

Puppet

Pinocchio


----------



## Ruby

Pinocchio 

Lies


----------



## icerose05

Lies 

Hiding


----------



## Rhizanthella

Hiding

Conceal


----------



## Butterfly

Conceal

Foundation


----------



## Pemry Janes

Foundation

Castle


----------



## Ireth

Castle

Tower


----------



## Butterfly

Tower

Bridge


----------



## druidofwinter

Bridge 

Four 

(You won't understand that unless you've read The Way of Kings)


----------



## Ruby

Four


Seasons


----------



## Ireth

Four

Seasons

Vivaldi


----------



## Ruby

Vivaldi

Musical


----------



## Ireth

Musical

Stage


----------



## teacup

Stage

Broadway


----------



## Ruby

Broadway

Superstar


----------



## teacup

Superstar

Jesus Christ


----------



## icerose05

Jesus Christ

Virtues


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Virtues

Vices


----------



## Pemry Janes

Vices

Clamps


----------



## teacup

Clamps

Tight


----------



## Butterfly

Tight

Rope


----------



## Ireth

Rope

Noose


----------



## Ruby

Noose

Moose


----------



## Ireth

Moose

Canada


----------



## Ruby

Canada


Cousins


----------



## Ireth

Cousins

Family


----------



## teacup

Family

Brothers


----------



## Ruby

Brothers

Siblings


----------



## Ireth

Siblings

Rivalry


----------



## Addison

Rivalry

Contest


----------



## Ruby

Contest

Champion


----------



## Noma Galway

Champion

Goddess


----------



## Ruby

Goddess

Greek


----------



## Ireth

Greek

Olympus


----------



## Devor

(Greek) Olympus

Geek Olympics


----------



## Addison

Geek Olympics

World of Warcraft


----------



## The Blue Lotus

World of Warcraft 
Tedious.


----------



## Ireth

Tedious

Boring


----------



## Addison

Boring

Snore


----------



## Ruby

Snore

Insomnia


----------



## Pemry Janes

Insomnia

Tired


----------



## Addison

Tired

Sleepy


----------



## Ireth

Sleepy

Dwarf


----------



## Ruby

Dwarf

Hobbit


----------



## Lace

Hobbit

Smaug


----------



## Addison

Smaug

Dragon! (They're awesome!)


----------



## Ireth

Dragon

Fire


----------



## Addison

Fire

Phoenix


----------



## Ireth

Phoenix

Rebirth


----------



## Butterfly

Rebirth

Reincarnation


----------



## Ruby

Reincarnation

Return


----------



## Pemry Janes

Return

King


----------



## Addison

King

Hierarchy


----------



## Ireth

Hierarchy

Needs


----------



## Pemry Janes

Needs

Desperate


----------



## Scribble

Desperate

Measures


----------



## Ireth

Measures

Cups


----------



## Ruby

Cups


Cooking


----------



## Addison

Cooking

Baking


----------



## Ireth

Baking

Cookies!


----------



## Lace

Cookies

Milk


----------



## Pemry Janes

Milk

Goat


----------



## teacup

Goat

Simulator


----------



## Butterfly

Simulator

The Sims


----------



## Ruby

The Sims


Virtual Reality


----------



## Addison

Virtual Reality

Video Games


----------



## Scribble

Video Games

Avatar


----------



## Butterfly

Avatar

Puppet


----------



## Addison

Puppet

Shadow


----------



## teacup

Shadow

Hedgehog

(Man, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle was awesome.)


----------



## Lace

Hedgehog

Sonic


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Sonic

Knuckles


----------



## Ireth

Knuckles

Fingers


----------



## Scribble

Fingers

Lady

(I dunno, just sounds like a gross name for a snack food...)


----------



## Ireth

Lady

Tramp


----------



## Butterfly

Tramp

Vagrant


----------



## Ruby

Vagrant

Beggar


----------



## Pemry Janes

Beggar

Belief


----------



## Addison

Belief

Faith


----------



## icerose05

Faith

Lost


----------



## Addison

Lost

Stranded


----------



## Butterfly

Stranded

Stuck


----------



## Pemry Janes

Stuck

Mud


----------



## teacup

Mud

Squelch


----------



## Ruby

Squelch

Splat


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Splat

Squish


----------



## Addison

Squish

Something you stepped on.


----------



## Nihal

Something you stepped on

Insect


----------



## Ireth

Insect

Bug


----------



## Butterfly

Bug

Irritate


----------



## Addison

Irritate

Annoy


----------



## Rhizanthella

annoy

Pet peeve


----------



## Scribble

Pet peeve

Pet rock


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

pet rock

Fraggle Rock


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fraggle Rock

Mine


----------



## Addison

Mine

Yours


----------



## icerose05

Yours

Ours


----------



## Scribble

Ours

Bear


----------



## Svrtnsse

Bear

Small cave


----------



## Writeking

Small cave

Alcove


----------



## Scribble

Alcove

Recess


----------



## Ireth

Recess

Play


----------



## Scribble

Play

Stage


----------



## Pemry Janes

Stage

World


----------



## Scribble

World

Under


----------



## deilaitha

Under

Wear


----------



## Ireth

Wear

Clothes


----------



## Pemry Janes

Clothes

Make


----------



## Scribble

Make

Love (Not war!)


----------



## Joe the Gnarled

Love

Hate


----------



## Ruby

Hate

Indifference


----------



## Ireth

Indifference

Apathy


----------



## Ruby

Apathy

Pathetic


----------



## Scribble

Pathetic

Loser


----------



## Pemry Janes

Loser

Time


----------



## Scribble

Time

Pink (Floyd)


----------



## Writeking

Pink (Floyd)


The Wall


----------



## Scribble

The Wall

Brick


----------



## Writeking

Brick

Pudding


----------



## Ireth

Pudding

Tapioca


----------



## Z Six Mystic

Tapioca

Starch


----------



## Scribble

Starch

Collar


----------



## Ireth

Collar

Dog


----------



## Scribble

Dog

Cerberus


----------



## Ireth

Cerberus

Hades


----------



## Scribble

Hades

Perserphone


----------



## Ireth

Persephone

Demeter


----------



## Scribble

Demeter

Harvest


----------



## Ireth

Harvest

Moon


----------



## Scribble

Moon

Lycanthrope


----------



## Ireth

Lycanthrope

Silver


----------



## Scribble

Silver

Lock (Silverlock: John Myers Myers: 9780441012473: Amazon.com: Books)


----------



## Ireth

Lock

Key (/10char)


----------



## Ruby

Key (/10char)

Code


----------



## Ireth

Code

Secret


----------



## Z Six Mystic

Secret

Dyrne


----------



## Ruby

Dyrne


Unknown


----------



## Philip Overby

Unknown

Hamburgers


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hamburgers

Rome


----------



## teacup

Rome

Colosseum


----------



## Writeking

Colosseum

Shadow


----------



## Ruby

Shadow

Stubble


----------



## Ireth

Stubble

Beard


----------



## Ruby

Beard

Wizard


----------



## Scribble

Wizard

Familiar


----------



## Ruby

Familiar

Know


----------



## Butterfly

Know

How       

10/char


----------



## Scribble

How

Mystery


----------



## deilaitha

Mystery

Scooby snacks


----------



## Scribble

Scooby snacks

(Fun Lovin') Criminals


----------



## Ghost

Criminals

Fiona Apple


----------



## Scribble

Fiona Apple

Piano


----------



## Pemry Janes

Piano

Key


----------



## Scribble

Key

Chest


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Chest

Twins


----------



## Ruby

Twins

Double


----------



## Pemry Janes

Double

Dragon


----------



## Rhizanthella

Dragon

Mother Goddess


----------



## Ghost

Mother Goddess

Mother Goose?


----------



## Ireth

Mother Goose

Nursery rhyme


----------



## Scribble

Nursery Rhyme

Fairy Tale


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fairy Tale

Princess


----------



## Scribble

Princess

Bride


----------



## Lace

Bride

Groom


----------



## Scribble

Groom

Horse


----------



## Myoho

Direwolf
Snow


----------



## Scribble

Snow

Angel


(Direwolf? I think you were quoting not from the last page of this thread Whatever, let's keep it going!)


----------



## teacup

Angel

Buffy


----------



## Ireth

Buffy

Slayer


----------



## Scribble

Slayer

Vampire


----------



## Pemry Janes

Vampire

Spike


----------



## Ireth

Spike

Redemption


----------



## Rinzei

Redemption

Damnation


----------



## Ireth

Damnation

Hell


----------



## Rinzei

Hell

Fire


----------



## Ireth

Fire

Burn


----------



## Rinzei

Burn

Freeze


----------



## Scribble

Freeze

Cryogenics


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cryogenics

Interstellar


----------



## Scribble

Interstellar

Exploration


----------



## Rhizanthella

Exploration

Star Trek


----------



## Rinzei

Star Trek

Enterprise


----------



## Scribble

Enterprise

Profit


----------



## Ireth

Profit

Gain


----------



## Scribble

Gain

Detergent


----------



## Ireth

Detergent

Laundry


----------



## Rinzei

Laundry

Dishes


----------



## Ireth

Dishes

Chore


----------



## Scribble

Chore

Vacuum


----------



## Ruby

Vacuum

Space


----------



## Lace

Space 

Jam


----------



## Ireth

Jam

Toast


----------



## Pemry Janes

Toast

Sugar


----------



## Z Six Mystic

Sugar

Daddy


----------



## Scribble

Daddy

Cool


----------



## Ruby

Cool

Air conditioning


----------



## Scribble

Air-conditioning

Thermal


----------



## Rinzei

Thermal

Nuclear


----------



## Ireth

Nuclear

Bomb


----------



## Scribble

Bomb

Cherry


----------



## Rinzei

Cherry

Lips


----------



## Ireth

Lips

Kiss


----------



## Scribble

Kiss

French


----------



## Butterfly

French

Knickers


----------



## Ireth

Knickers

Underwear


----------



## Scribble

Underwear

Sagging (How to Sag Your Pants: 8 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow)


----------



## Rinzei

Sagging

Baggy


----------



## Lace

Baggy

Jeans


----------



## Ireth

Jeans

Blue


----------



## Addison

Blue

Grass


----------



## Ireth

Grass

Green


----------



## Scribble

Green

Growing


----------



## Ireth

Growing

Pains


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pains

Ache


----------



## Rhizanthella

Ache

Stomach


----------



## Addison

Stomach

Gut


----------



## Ruby

Gut

Premonition


----------



## Noma Galway

Premonition

Foreshadow


----------



## Scribble

Foreshadow

Hint


----------



## Ireth

Hint

Nudge


----------



## Scribble

Nudge

Wink


----------



## Ruby

Wink

Joke


----------



## Ireth

Joke

Laugh


----------



## Scribble

Laugh

Comedy


----------



## Ruby

Comedy

Tragedy


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tragedy

Play


----------



## Ruby

Play

Actors


----------



## Addison

Actors

Drama


----------



## Ireth

Drama

Queen


----------



## Pemry Janes

Queen

Dark


----------



## Ruby

Dark

Fantasy


----------



## Scribble

Fantasy

Imagination


----------



## Ireth

Imagination

Pure


----------



## Writeking

Pure

Sacred


----------



## Pemry Janes

Sacred

Grove


----------



## Ireth

Grove

Trees


----------



## Scribble

Trees

Dryad


----------



## Ireth

Dryad

Nymph


----------



## Scribble

Nymph

Larvae


----------



## Ireth

Larvae

Maggots


----------



## Ruby

Maggots


Apples


----------



## Scribble

Apples

Crab


----------



## Ruby

Crab

Beach


----------



## Ireth

Beach

Towel


----------



## Addison

Towel

Dry


----------



## Scribble

Dry

Martini


----------



## Ireth

Martini

Olive


----------



## Scribble

Olive

Spinach


----------



## Ireth

Spinach

Popeye


----------



## Scribble

Popeye

Anchor


----------



## Ireth

Anchor

Ship


----------



## Scribble

Ship

Naglfar


----------



## Writeking

Naglfar

Huh


----------



## Scribble

Huh

Answers (Naglfar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Ruby

Answers

Questions


----------



## Addison

Questions

Queries


----------



## Ireth

Queries

Novels


----------



## Ruby

Novels

Writers


----------



## Pemry Janes

Writers

Type


----------



## Scribble

Type

Font


----------



## druidofwinter

Font 

Size


----------



## Scribble

Size

Matter


----------



## Ruby

Matter

Everything


----------



## Scribble

Everything

Universe


----------



## Addison

Universe

Final Frontier


----------



## Scribble

Final Frontier

Voyage


----------



## Ruby

Voyage

Quest


----------



## Pemry Janes

Quest

Rats (As in, kill 15 Giants Rats)


----------



## Addison

Rats

Rodent


----------



## Ireth

Rodent

Gnaw


----------



## Scribble

Gnaw

Teeth


----------



## Writeking

Teeth

Wooden


----------



## Ireth

Wooden

Box


----------



## Ruby

Box

Fight


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fight

Club


----------



## teacup

Club

Penguin


----------



## Ireth

Penguin

Antarctica


----------



## Addison

Antarctica

Snow


----------



## Ruby

Snow

Narnia


----------



## Writeking

Narnia

Lion


----------



## Ruby

Lion

Roar!


----------



## Scribble

Roar!

Woman


----------



## Ruby

Woman

Matriarch


----------



## Scribble

Matriarch

Leader


----------



## Addison

Leader

Chief


----------



## Scribble

Chief

Primary


----------



## Ruby

Primary

Secondary


----------



## Scribble

Secondary

Lesser


----------



## Pemry Janes

Lesser

Good


----------



## Writeking

Good

Intentions


----------



## Rhizanthella

Good

intentions

Elphaba


----------



## Ruby

Elphaba

Green


----------



## Writeking

Green 

Magic


----------



## Ruby

Magic

Fantastic


----------



## Pemry Janes

Fantastic

Wonder


----------



## Scribble

Wonder

Dream


----------



## Ruby

Dream

Imagine


----------



## Scribble

Imagine

Mind


----------



## Writeking

Mind

Brain


----------



## Scribble

Brain

Vat


----------



## Writeking

Vat

Chemical


----------



## Scribble

Chemical

Pheromone


----------



## Writeking

Pheromone


Scent


----------



## Addison

Scent

Aroma


----------



## Pemry Janes

Aroma

Bouquet


----------



## Ruby

Bouquet


Tulips


----------



## Scribble

Tulips

Windmill


----------



## Writeking

Windmill

Belltower


----------



## Scribble

Belltower

Gargoyle


----------



## Writeking

Gargoyle

Statue


----------



## Scribble

Statue

Marble


----------



## Ireth

Marble

Halls


----------



## Scribble

Halls

Hallowed


----------



## Rhizanthella

Halls 

Hallowed

Vine-draped walls


----------



## Kn'Trac

Package

Delivery


----------



## Pemry Janes

Delivery

Shout


----------



## Ruby

Shout

Dramatic


----------



## Writeking

Dramatic 

Pause


----------



## Ireth

Pause

William Shatner


----------



## Pemry Janes

William Shatner

Confidence


----------



## Ruby

Confidence

Bravado


----------



## Scribble

Bravado

Foolhardiness


----------



## Pemry Janes

Foolhardiness

Brave


----------



## Ruby

Brave

Spy


----------



## Addison

Spy

Secret


----------



## Ireth

Secret

Weapon


----------



## Ruby

Weapon

Attack


----------



## Pemry Janes

Attack

Target


----------



## Addison

Target

Cross Hairs


----------



## Ruby

Cross hairs

Aim


----------



## Ireth

Aim

Goal (/10char)


----------



## Ruby

Goal

Goalkeeper


----------



## Pemry Janes

Goalkeeper

Guard


----------



## Ruby

Guard

Protect


----------



## Scribble

Protect

Shield


----------



## Ruby

Shield

Defend


----------



## Snowpoint

Defend

Door


----------



## Pemry Janes

Door

Outside


----------



## Addison

Outside

Nature


----------



## Ruby

Nature

Cruel


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cruel

Kind


----------



## The Construct

Kind

Third


----------



## Noma Galway

Third

Child


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Child

Daughter *My third child is my third daughter.*


----------



## Ruby

Daughter

Wonderful


----------



## Pemry Janes

Wonderful

Amazed


----------



## Ireth

Amazed

Awe


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Awe

Worry *(Short for "Awesome Warrior?")*


----------



## Ruby

Worry

Neurotic


----------



## Addison

Neurotic

Paranoid


----------



## Ruby

Paranoid

Unstable


----------



## teacup

Unstable

Jenga


----------



## KellyB

Jenga

Game


----------



## Ruby

Game 

Pheasant


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pheasant

Poacher


----------



## Ruby

Poacher

Omelette


----------



## Pemry Janes

Omelette

Cheese (Fromage)


----------



## Ruby

Cheese (Fromage)

The Moon


----------



## Butterfly

The Moon

Darkside


----------



## Ruby

Darkside

Eclipse


----------



## Writeking

Eclipse

Twilight


----------



## Hawkmoon

Twilight

Dusk


----------



## Ruby

Dusk

Dawn


----------



## soulless

Dawn
Sister


----------



## Hawkmoon

Sister

Twisted


----------



## Butterfly

Twisted

Willow


----------



## teacup

Willow

Whomping


----------



## Ruby

Whomping

Ouch!


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ouch!

Burn


----------



## Butterfly

Burn

it!

10\har


----------



## teacup

It!

Tim Curry


----------



## Hawkmoon

Tim Curry

Clue


----------



## Pemry Janes

Clue

Candlestick


----------



## Butterfly

Candlestick

Spiderwick


----------



## Ruby

Spiderwick

Sandwich


----------



## Writeking

Sandwich

Hero


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hero

Struggle


----------



## Butterfly

Struggle 

Constipation


----------



## Ruby

Constipation

Stuck


----------



## Pemry Janes

Stuck

Trapped


----------



## Addison

Trapped

Imprisoned


----------



## Pemry Janes

Imprisoned

Cage


----------



## Ameronis

Cage

Beast


----------



## Ireth

Beast

Beauty


----------



## Ruby

Beauty

Subjective


----------



## Mindfire

Subjective

Objective


----------



## The Construct

Objective

Mission


----------



## teacup

Mission

Impossible


----------



## KellyB

Impossible

Inconceivable


----------



## Ireth

Inconceivable

Sicilian


----------



## Addison

Sicillian

Italy


----------



## Ruby

Italy

Spaghetti


----------



## KellyB

Spaghetti

Meatballs


----------



## Pemry Janes

Meatballs

Rain


----------



## Lace

Rain

Chocolate


----------



## Ruby

Chocolate

Sweet


----------



## Pemry Janes

Sweet

Sugar


----------



## Noma Galway

Sugar

Ants


----------



## Ruby

Ants

Moths


----------



## Addison

Moths

Attic


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Attic

Scary


----------



## Ruby

Scary

Monster


----------



## KellyB

Monster

Mash


----------



## Mindfire

Mash 

Potatoes


----------



## Butterfly

Potatoes 

Peas


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Peas

Carrots


----------



## Ruby

Carrots

Bunny


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bunny

Dynamite


----------



## teacup

Dynamite

Boom


----------



## Butterfly

Boom

Box

10\char


----------



## Pemry Janes

Box

Cat (Thought about using what)


----------



## Ruby

Cat

Feline


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Feline

Fur


----------



## Ruby

Fur

Cruella de Vil


----------



## Lace

Cruella de Vil

Dalmatians


----------



## Ruby

Dalmatians

Spotty


----------



## Butterfly

Spotty

Superted


----------



## Pemry Janes

Superted (Geez, completely forgot about that cartoon)

Nostalgia


----------



## teacup

Nostalgia

Final Fantasy


(Final Fantasy IX, actually.)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Final Fantasy

Sword


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Sword

Excalibur


----------



## Zilo

Excalibur

Merlin


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Merlin

Apprentice


----------



## Zilo

Apprentice

Student


----------



## soulless

Student

Teacher


----------



## Addison

Teacher

Mentor


----------



## Ruby

Mentor

Guide


----------



## Butterfly

Guide

Book


----------



## Pemry Janes

Book

Cover


----------



## Ruby

Cover

Hide


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Hide

Tanning


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tanning

Smell


----------



## Ruby

Smell

Pong


----------



## Butterfly

Pong

Whiff


----------



## Pemry Janes

Whiff

Grapeshot


----------



## Ruby

Grapeshot

Conflict


----------



## Butterfly

Conflict

Oppose


----------



## Pemry Janes

Oppose

Hold


----------



## Ruby

Hold

Luggage


----------



## Pemry Janes

Luggage

Drag


----------



## Addison

Drag

Haul


----------



## Pemry Janes

Haul

Loot


----------



## The Maven

Loot

Thief


----------



## Addison

Thief

Bandit


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Bandit

Smokey


----------



## Pemry Janes

Smokey

Flavor


----------



## Butterfly

Flavor

Strawberry


----------



## thedarknessrising

Strawberry

Fields


----------



## Noma Galway

Fields

Corn


----------



## Pemry Janes

Corn

Staple


----------



## Butterfly

Staple

Food


----------



## Ruby

Food

Diet


----------



## teacup

Diet

Nope


----------



## Ruby

Nope

Negative


----------



## Addison

Negative

Polarity


----------



## Ireth

Polarity

Reverse


----------



## Ruby

Reverse

Backwards


----------



## Pemry Janes

Backwards

Decline


----------



## Ruby

Decline

Fall


----------



## Addison

Fall

Plummet


----------



## Pemry Janes

Plummet

Gravity


----------



## Ruby

Gravity

Wicked (The Musical )


----------



## Noma Galway

Wicked

Green


----------



## Ruby

Green

Slime


----------



## Tagnizkur

Slime

Bucket


----------



## Ireth

Bucket

Water


----------



## Svrtnsse

Water Bridge


----------



## Ireth

Bridge

Troll


----------



## Addison

Troll

The Hobbit


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Hobbit

Captain


----------



## Svrtnsse

Oh Captain my Captain


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Svrtnsse said:


> Oh Captain my Captain



wooing - what poetry was made for


----------



## Pemry Janes

Wooing

Sweeping


----------



## Ruby

Sweeping

Chimneys


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Chimneys

Mary poppins


----------



## Ireth

Mary Poppins

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

Speechless


----------



## Butterfly

Speechless

Ummm


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

umm...

er


----------



## Ireth

er

Stammer


----------



## Ruby

Stammer

Nervous


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Nervous

Anxious


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Anxious

ATTACK!


----------



## Ireth

ATTACK!

Retreat!


----------



## Ruby

Retreat

Loser


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Loser

WINNING!


----------



## Ireth

Winning

Charlie Sheen


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Charlie Sheen

Adonis


----------



## Ireth

Adonis

Greek


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Greek

Artemis (shooting Adonis! HA!)


----------



## Ireth

Artemis

Diana


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Diana

Fast!


----------



## Ireth

Fast!

Run


----------



## Ruby

Run

Hide!


----------



## Ireth

Hide

Seek


----------



## A. E. Lowan

Seek

Destroy


----------



## Ireth

Destroy

Exterminate


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Exterminate

Who (inspired by Dr. Who episode, but I don't dare link a video 'cause there be ninjas!)





Spoiler: what got ninja'd



Destroy

Universe (inspired by words ad-libbed at the end of a TMBG song @ ~1:13 if you're curious but don't want to hear the whole song)


----------



## Devor

Who

Me?

/10char


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Me?

Mine!!! (and they called it a mine. A MINE!! lol)


----------



## Ruby

Mine

Coal


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Coal

Santa Clause


----------



## Devor

Santa Clause

Oogie Boogie Man


----------



## Ireth

Oogie Boogie Man

Jack Skellington


----------



## Ruby

Jack Skellington


Nightmare


----------



## Ireth

Nightmare

Imbri


----------



## Ruby

Imbri

Horseman


----------



## Pemry Janes

Horseman

Fish


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Fish

Feed _(which I better remember to do before taking off for the weekend!)_


----------



## Ruby

Feed

Nurture


----------



## Devor

Nurture

Growth


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Growth

Hair! (braids, bangs, poofy afro <= my three daughters)


----------



## Devor

Hair!

Tony Awards


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Tony awards

Broadway


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Broadway

Narrowway (narrowed down to MY way!)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Narrowway

Norway


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Norway

Neither (way)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Neither

Nether


----------



## Ireth

Nether

Realm


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Realm

Spider (He is our hero!)


----------



## Ireth

Spider

Mirkwood


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mirkwood

Woodchuck?


----------



## Ruby

Woodchuck?


Help!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Help!

Emergency (urgent urgent urgent urgent, emergency!)


----------



## Devor

Emergency

Non-medical


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Non-medical

Mental


----------



## Incanus

Mental

Dental


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Dental

Teeth


----------



## Ireth

Teeth

White


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

White

Wedding


----------



## Ireth

Wedding

Dress


----------



## Ruby

Dress

Frock


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Frock

Frills


----------



## Devor

Frills

Chills


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Chills

Ghost


----------



## Addison

Ghost

Spook


----------



## Devor

Spook

Assassin


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Assassin

Creed


----------



## Writeking

Creed

Oath


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oath

Meal (I'm pretty sure I already used Oath Keeper, so I had to go with the second word that popped into my head)


----------



## Incanus

Meal

Worm


----------



## Devor

Worm

Wyrm

_/10char_


----------



## Pemry Janes

Wyrm

Fire


----------



## Butterfly

Fire

Inferno


----------



## Writeking

Inferno

Rubicante


----------



## Addison

Rubicante

Game


----------



## Ireth

Game

Dangerous


----------



## Anonesplode

Dangerous

Lobsters


----------



## Writeking

Lobsters

Rock


----------



## Svrtnsse

Rock

Hard Place


----------



## Devor

Hard Place

Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## Ruby

Hard Rock Cafe

Chocolate Fudge Cake


----------



## Butterfly

Chocolate Fudge Cake

MINE!!!


----------



## Devor

Chocolate Fudge Cake

MINE!!!

Poisoned


----------



## Ireth

Poisoned

Chalice


----------



## Ruby

Chalice

Goblet


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Goblet
(of)
Fire


----------



## Butterfly

Fire

(at) Will


----------



## Devor

Will

(is) Dead


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Dead

Walking


----------



## Ruby

Walking

March


----------



## Ireth

March

Hare


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

hare

rabbit


----------



## Pemry Janes

Rabbit

Season


----------



## Butterfly

Season

Witch


----------



## Ireth

Witch

Wicked


----------



## Devor

Wicked

Awesome!


----------



## Ireth

Awesome

Amazing


----------



## Butterfly

Amazing

Adventures


----------



## Devor

Adventures

Advertising Ventures


----------



## Pemry Janes

Advertising Ventures

Blank


----------



## Ruby

Blank

Vacant


----------



## Devor

Vacant

Dormant


----------



## Ruby

Dormant

Volcano


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Volcano

Hell Hole


----------



## Devor

Hell Hole

Twitter


----------



## Writeking

Twitter

Lame


----------



## Devor

Lame

Handicapable


----------



## J. S. Elliot

Handicapable 

Cane.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cane

Justice (Singapore _v._ jerk spray-painting cars)


----------



## J. S. Elliot

Justice.

Hammer.


----------



## Writeking

Hammer

Thor


----------



## Ruby

Thor


Hero


----------



## Devor

Hero

Courage


----------



## Ruby

Courage

Determination


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Determination

Success


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Success

Gloat


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Gloat

Smug


----------



## Ireth

Smug

Smaug


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Smaug

(I am FIRE!!! I am...) Death 
(or in german, Ich bin Feure! Ich bin der Tod!)

(link to german here! everytime I watch it makes me smile. thanks to noma for suggesting it)

Smaug Ich bin Feuer ich bin der Tod - YouTube


----------



## Pemry Janes

Death

Scythe


----------



## Addison

Scythe

Reaper


----------



## Devor

Reaper

(The) Reaver


----------



## Writeking

(The) Reaver

Believer


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Believer

Naruto


----------



## Pemry Janes

Naruto

Determination


----------



## Ruby

Determination

Focus


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Focus

Stayed (My wife says her CEO is known for saying "Stay focused.")


----------



## Devor

Stayed

Blade


----------



## Ruby

Blade

Shoulder


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Shoulder

Edge


----------



## Butterfly

Edge

Glory


----------



## Devor

Glory

Quest (for)


----------



## Ruby

Quest

Journey


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Journey

adventure

(my first thought was don't stop believing. lol Just a city boy....)


----------



## Ireth

Adventure

Excellent

(rep points for the first one to get that reference!)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Excellent

Astounding


----------



## Ireth

Astounding

Astonishing


----------



## Devor

Astonishing

X-Men

(@Ireth, bodacious, dude.)


----------



## Ireth

X-Men

Wolverine


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Wolverine

Hugh Jackman 

(AWESOME)


----------



## Ireth

Hugh Jackman

Jean Valjean

(Yes. Yes he is.)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Jean Valjean

(And I'm) Javert (Do not forget my name. 24601....)


----------



## Ireth

Javert

Inspector


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Inspector

Gadget


----------



## Ireth

Gadget

Rescue Ranger


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Rescue Ranger

The A-team


----------



## Addison

The A-Team

Mister T


----------



## Pemry Janes

Mister T

Fool


----------



## Butterfly

Fool

Motley


----------



## Addison

Motley

Crew


----------



## Ireth

Crew

Ship


----------



## Ruby

Ship


Deliver


----------



## Devor

Deliver

Power


----------



## Ireth

Power

He-Man


----------



## Devor

He-Man

She-Woman


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

She-woman

She-male


----------



## Devor

She-male

(Give up the halfling) she-Elf


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

(which one's the) she-Elf?

Legolas


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Legolas

Riiiiicolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa…!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Riiiiicolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa…! 

Riiiiipeeppsssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......!!!


----------



## teacup

Riiiiipeeppsssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......!!!

Dead


----------



## Butterfly

Dead

Doorknob


----------



## Devor

Doorknob

Magical Time Knob


(. . . . . blasted kids films.)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Magical Time Knob

Broomstick


----------



## Ruby

Broomstick


Sweep


----------



## Butterfly

Sweep

Chimney


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Chimney

Bert


----------



## Devor

Bert

Ernie

_/10c_


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Ernie

Roomate


----------



## Butterfly

Roomate

Piglet


----------



## Devor

Piglet

Teacup Pig


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Teacup Pig

Teacup Poodle


----------



## Ruby

Teacup Poodle

Canine


----------



## Devor

Canine

K-9

_/10char_


----------



## Addison

K-9

Police Unit


----------



## Butterfly

Police Unit

Bobby


----------



## Ireth

Bobby

Pin


----------



## Devor

Pin

Wrestling


----------



## Ireth

Wrestling

Match


----------



## Penpilot

Match

Game


----------



## Devor

Game (&)

Watch


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

(love that reference, Devor.  )

Watch

Cinema


----------



## Butterfly

Cinema

Screen


----------



## Pemry Janes

Screen

Defense


----------



## Devor

Defense

Tower


----------



## Butterfly

Tower

Citadel


----------



## Ruby

Citadel

Fortress


----------



## Devor

Fortress

A Woman Who Forts


----------



## Butterfly

A Woman Who Forts

Wrong Vowel


----------



## Ruby

Wrong vowel

Y


----------



## teacup

Y

Why not?


----------



## Writeking

Why not?

Because


----------



## Devor

Because

Magic.

_(Just.  Because magic.)_


----------



## Ruby

Magic



Fairy


----------



## Ireth

Fairy

Tale


----------



## Ruby

Tale

Fabrication


----------



## Devor

Fabrication

Pack o' Lies

_(Linens in the Bahamas . . . ? That's too much.)_


----------



## Svrtnsse

Pack o' Lies

Statistics


----------



## Ireth

Statistics

Made up


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Made Up

Fartress

(Wrong word; correct vowel?)


----------



## Devor

Fartress

*facepalm*


----------



## Ireth

Fartress

Fartillery (think "fart" + "artillery"...)


----------



## Devor

Fartillery

*facepalm*


----------



## Ireth

facepalm

shame


----------



## Devor

Shame

Deserved.


----------



## Ireth

Deserved

Guilty


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Guilty

Proudly

("I'm bad, and that's good. I will never be good, and that's not bad. There's no one I'd rather be than me." ~Wreck-It Ralph)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Proudly

Boast


----------



## teacup

Boast

Best


----------



## Devor

Best

Coffee


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Coffee

Freedom of Espresso (Don't judge. It's ice cream, and it tastes good.)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

(They'll NEVER take our) Freedom!!!!....of Espresso

BraveHeart


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

BraveHeart

Bald (Heart)


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bald

Shiny


----------



## Butterfly

Shlny

eye


----------



## teacup

Eye

Patch


----------



## Devor

Patch

Adams


----------



## Ruby

Adams


Eves


----------



## Butterfly

Eves

Pudding


----------



## Devor

Pudding

Figgy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Figgy

Newtonian


----------



## Devor

Newtonian

3rd Law


----------



## Ireth

3rd Law

Robots


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Robots

One of Us (one of us)


----------



## teacup

One of Us (one of us)

Gooble Gobble Gooble Gobble


----------



## Ruby

Gobble Gobble Gooble Gobble

Greedy!


----------



## Pemry Janes

Greedy

Mine


----------



## Devor

Mine

Me, me, mine


----------



## Ruby

Me, me, mine

Egotist


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Egotist

Eggman (DR. Eggman. originally, Dr. Robotnik)


----------



## Devor

Eggman

Rotund


----------



## Ruby

Rotund

Stout


----------



## Ireth

Stout

Teapot


----------



## Ruby

Teapot

Teacup


----------



## Ireth

Teacup

Saucer


----------



## Ruby

Saucer

Flying


----------



## Ireth

Flying

Carpet


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Carpet

Genie (played by Robin Williams, RIP)


----------



## Ireth

Genie

Lamp


----------



## Devor

Lamp

Lampoon


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Lampoon

National


----------



## Ireth

National

Treasure


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Treasure

Pirates ('Argggh' or if your jack sparrow, 'Why is the rum gone?')


----------



## Devor

Pirate

Escapee

_(Don't ask.)_


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Escapee

Escape ("Es-cap-e. it's funny. it's spelled just like the word escape.")


----------



## Butterfly

Escape

Escapade


----------



## Pemry Janes

Escapade

Rowdy


----------



## Ruby

Rowdy


Drunk


----------



## Devor

Drunk

Drunkard


----------



## Butterfly

Drunkard

Tankard


----------



## Butterfly

Drunkard

Tankard


----------



## Ruby

Tankard

Beer


----------



## Ireth

Beer

Oktoberfest


----------



## Butterfly

Oktoberfest

Party


----------



## Ruby

Party


Celebration


----------



## Addison

Celebration

Holiday


----------



## Devor

Holiday

Snoggletog

_(Blasted Kids' shows . . . again.)_


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Snoggletog!

Yaknog


----------



## Butterfly

Yaknog

Eggnog


----------



## Devor

Eggnog

Bourbon


----------



## teacup

Bourbon

Custard Creams


----------



## Pemry Janes

Custard Creams

British


----------



## Ruby

British

Afternoon tea!


----------



## teacup

Afternoon tea!

Afternoon, Ruby.


----------



## Butterfly

Ruby

Tuesday


----------



## Ruby

Tuesday


Saturday


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Saturday

Night('s alright for fightin)


----------



## Devor

Night

Wind

_(I don't know why. I figure it's a fantasy name somewhere but Google didn't show me anything that looked familiar.)_


----------



## teacup

Wind

Willows


----------



## Pemry Janes

Willows

Hanging


----------



## Ruby

Hanging

Basket


----------



## Butterfly

Basket

Eggs


----------



## Ruby

Eggs

Chickens


----------



## Addison

Chickens

Cowards


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cowards

Yellow


----------



## Butterfly

Yellow

Ribbon


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Ribbon

Bow


----------



## Ireth

Bow

Arrow


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

(I knew somebody was going to say that)
Arrow

Straight


----------



## Noma Galway

Straight

Royal (as in poker...)


----------



## Ruby

Royal

Princess


----------



## Ireth

Royal

Flush


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

(There were two replies so I'm gonna go with the earliest one)
Princess

Anne


----------



## Addison

Anne

Green Gables


----------



## Ireth

Green Gables

Prince Edward Island


----------



## Ruby

Prince Edward Island

Canadian


----------



## Pemry Janes

Canadian

Leaf


----------



## Butterfly

Leaf

Page


----------



## Ireth

Page

Squire


----------



## Ruby

Squire

Knight


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Knight

Camelot


----------



## Ireth

Camelot

King Arthur


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

King Arthur

Merlin


----------



## Butterfly

Merlin

Falcon


----------



## Ruby

Falcon

Eagle


----------



## Pemry Janes

Eagle

Soar


----------



## Ruby

Soar

Glide


----------



## Butterfly

Glide

Slide


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Slide

Whistle


----------



## SM-Dreamer

Whistle 

Work


----------



## Ruby

Work

Writing


----------



## Butterfly

Writing

Room


----------



## Ruby

Room

Space


----------



## Pemry Janes

Space

Frontier


----------



## Ruby

Frontier

Last


----------



## Addison

King Arthur

Excalibur


----------



## Jabrosky

Excalibur

Katana


----------



## Butterfly

Last

Unicorn

(Arthur was the previous page)


----------



## Ireth

Unicorn

Virgin


----------



## Jabrosky

Virgin

Geek


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Geek

Nerd (And I'm proud to be one)


----------



## Ruby

Nerd (And I'm proud to be one)

Eccentric


----------



## Pemry Janes

Eccentric

Quirky


----------



## Butterfly

Quirky

Features


----------



## Pemry Janes

Features

Buttons


----------



## Ruby

Buttons

Coraline


----------



## Butterfly

Coraline

Scary


----------



## Ruby

Scary

Trembles


----------



## Pemry Janes

Trembles

Advance


----------



## Butterfly

Advance

March


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

March

April


----------



## Butterfly

April

O'Niell


----------



## Addison

(Kyle) O'Niell

Bully


----------



## Ruby

Bully

Brute


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Brute

Bruce


----------



## Butterfly

Bruce

Forsyth


----------



## Facing

Forsyth

Forsythia


----------



## Ruby

Forsythia

Song and dance man


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Song and Dance man

Broadway


----------



## Ireth

Broadway

Musical


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Musical

Opera


----------



## Butterfly

Opera

House


----------



## Ruby

House

Doctor


----------



## Pemry Janes

Doctor

News


----------



## Stardust

News

Paper


----------



## Warrioress

Paper 

Words


----------



## Stardust

Words

Letters


----------



## Warrioress

Letters

Scrolls


----------



## Butterfly

Scrolls

Quills


----------



## Ruby

Quills

Geese


----------



## teacup

Geese

Duck


----------



## Ruby

Duck

Avoid


----------



## Facing

Avoid

Dodge


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Avoid

Ignore


----------



## Ruby

Ignore

Snub


----------



## Warrioress

Snub

Spoilt


----------



## Butterfly

Spoilt

Rotten


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Rotten

Repulsive


----------



## Ruby

Repulsive

Vile


----------



## Pemry Janes

Vile

Betrayal


----------



## Gurkhal

Betrayal

Treachery


----------



## Ruby

Treachery

Treason


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Treason

Gallows


----------



## Ruby

Gallows

Hangman


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hangman

Game


----------



## Ruby

Game

Ready


----------



## teacup

Ready

Steady


----------



## Pemry Janes

Steady

Balance


----------



## Butterfly

Balance

Equilibrium


----------



## Ruby

Equilibrium

Scales


----------



## Addison

Scales

Balance


----------



## Butterfly

Balance

deja vu


----------



## Devor

deja vu

Ã  propos


----------



## Pemry Janes

Ã  propos

Opportune


----------



## Ruby

Opportune

Opportunity


----------



## Devor

Opportunity

:throwball:

Patsy


----------



## Ruby

Patsy

Pastry


----------



## Butterfly

Pastry

Maple Pecan Plait!!

... my fave...


----------



## Pemry Janes

Maple Pecan Plait

Pattern


----------



## Ruby

Pattern

Dressmaker


----------



## Butterfly

Dressmaker

Dummy


----------



## Ruby

Dummy

Bridge


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Bridge

London


----------



## teacup

London

Underground


----------



## Devor

Underground

Underdark


----------



## Facing

Underdark

Realm


----------



## Svrtnsse

Realm

Forgotten


----------



## Ruby

Forgotten

Amnesia


----------



## Pemry Janes

Amnesia

Memory


----------



## Ruby

Memory

Nostalgia


----------



## Devor

Nostalgia

Critic


----------



## Ruby

Critic

Parasite


----------



## Butterfly

Parasite

Mite


----------



## Devor

Mite

Blight


----------



## Ruby

Blight

Famine


----------



## Addison

Famine

Plague


----------



## Pemry Janes

Plague

Reaper


----------



## Devor

Reaper

Soul Eater


----------



## Ruby

Soul Eater

Hungry


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Hungry

Famished


----------



## Ruby

Famished


Starving


----------



## Devor

Starving

Fake

_("Daddy, I'm starving, I need to eat ice cream . . . .")_


----------



## Ruby

Fake

Imposter


----------



## Pemry Janes

Imposter

Disguise


----------



## Devor

Disguise

Cosplay


----------



## Ruby

Cosplay

Costume


----------



## Ireth

Costume

Halloween


----------



## Ruby

Halloween

Witches


----------



## Devor

Witches

Snitches


----------



## teacup

Snitches

Stitches


----------



## Svrtnsse

Stitches

PATCHWERK WANT TO PLAY!!!!!!

Edit: Abomination


----------



## Devor

PATCHWERK WANT TO PLAY!!!!!!

Abomination

Just . . . . w.o.w.


----------



## Ireth

Abomination

Eldritch


----------



## Pemry Janes

Eldritch

Horror


----------



## Ruby

Horror

Vampire


----------



## Devor

Vampire

Buffy


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Buffy

Spike


----------



## Noma Galway

Spike

Drusilla


----------



## teacup

Drusilla

Nuts


----------



## Pemry Janes

Nuts

Surrender


----------



## Ruby

Surrender

Never!


----------



## Devor

Never!

_Then die​._


----------



## Pemry Janes

Then die

Cast


----------



## Addison

Cast

A spell. (Wingardium Leviosa!   )


----------



## Devor

A spell. (Wingardium Leviosa!  )

Wingardium _Levi - O - sa_


----------



## Svrtnsse

Wingardium _Levi _- O - sa

Jeans


----------



## Ruby

Jeans

Blue


----------



## Svrtnsse

Blue

Da ba de


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Da ba de

Da ba di


----------



## Ruby

Da ba di

The baddy :help:


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

The baddy

The daddy


----------



## Ruby

The daddy

The mummy


----------



## Pemry Janes

The Mummy

Curse


----------



## Butterfly

Curse

Black Pearl


----------



## Ruby

Black Pearl

Necklace


----------



## Steerpike

Necklace

Neckless


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Neckless
Nicholas



Spoiler: who that is



A guy you don't wanna mess with.




Spoiler: why not



'Cause you can't punch him in the throat.




Spoiler: why not



It's impossible.


----------



## Devor

Nicholas

Nikolai


----------



## Ruby

Nikolai

Russian king


----------



## Butterfly

Russian King

Tsar


----------



## Jabrosky

Tzar

Caesar


----------



## Pemry Janes

Caesar

Ambition


----------



## Ruby

Ambition

Goal


----------



## Scribe Lord

Goal 
Hidden Goal
Aim


----------



## Devor

Aim

_*sigh*_

Urinal


----------



## Pemry Janes

Urinal

Plumbing


----------



## Ruby

Plumbing

Leaking pipes


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Leaky Pipes

Warp Zone







Disclaimer: Depicted scene may not have appeared in an actual video game.


----------



## Addison

Warp zone 

Hyper space.


----------



## Ruby

Hyper space

Hyperactive


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hyperactive

Muzzle


----------



## Butterfly

Muzzle

Cage


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Cage(d)

Maiden


----------



## Ruby

Maiden

Virgin


----------



## deilaitha

virgin

olive oil


----------



## teacup

Olive Oil

Popeye


----------



## Ruby

Popeye

Spinach


----------



## Pemry Janes

Spinach

Can


----------



## teacup

Can

Tin


----------



## Ruby

Tin

Tin Man


----------



## Butterfly

Tin Man

Heart


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Heart

Strings


----------



## Addison

Strings

Sew


----------



## Ruby

Sew

Needle


----------



## Butterfly

Needle

Eye


----------



## teacup

Eye

Aye


----------



## Svrtnsse

Aye

Captain


----------



## Ruby

Captain

Captain America


----------



## Devor

Captain America

Winter Soldier


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Winter Soldier (the movie I'm watching right now)

Spoilers


----------



## Devor

Spoilers

Old Leftovers


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Old leftovers

Meatloaf


----------



## Pemry Janes

Meatloaf

Everything


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Everything

All (of Time and Space)


----------



## Devor

All (of Time and Space)

Inconceivable!


----------



## Trick

Inconceivable!

(The cliffs of) Insanity!


----------



## Addison

Insanity

Psycho


----------



## Devor

Psycho

American Psycho


----------



## Ireth

Psycho

Violins (like the "Psycho" theme, ya know.)


----------



## Tom

Violins

Hendrix 

(no idea why)


----------



## Svrtnsse

Hendrix

Gallagher


----------



## Devor

Gallagher

Watermellon


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Watermelon

Bitter Marrow


----------



## Ruby

Bitter Marrow

Courgette Quiche

((I have a very nice recipe for this: it's vegetarian and made without cheese.   ))


----------



## Pemry Janes

Courgette Quiche

Cheese


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cheese

Click


----------



## Devor

Click

Clique


----------



## Ruby

Clique

Tribe


----------



## Pemry Janes

Tribe

Us (Versus Them)


----------



## Ruby

Us (Versus Them)

Human


----------



## thedarknessrising

Human

Being


----------



## Ruby

Being

Invisibility


----------



## Trick

Invisibility

Invincibility


----------



## Tom

Invincibility

Achilles


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Achilles

Heel


----------



## Pemry Janes

Heel

Clueless


----------



## Tom

Clueless

Hobbits


----------



## Ruby

Hobbits

Feet


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Feet

Toejam (eeewwwww)


----------



## Ruby

Toe jam

Slippers


----------



## Devor

Slippers

Rita Skeeter

_( . . . . wait, what?)_


----------



## Ireth

Rita Skeeter

Reporter


----------



## Devor

Reporter

Blabber


----------



## Writeking

Blabber

Chatter


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Chatter

Monkeys


----------



## Pemry Janes

Monkeys

Typewriter


----------



## Tom

Typewriter

(E. B.) White


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

E.B White

Stuart Little


----------



## Pemry Janes

Stuart Little

Mouse


----------



## SugoiMe

Mouse

Cheese


----------



## Trick

Cheese

Wheeze


----------



## Ruby

Wheeze

Asthma


----------



## SugoiMe

Asthma

Breathless


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Breathless

Speechless


----------



## Tom

Speechless

Awe


----------



## Addison

Awe

Struck


----------



## Ruby

Struck

Hit


----------



## Pemry Janes

Hit

Point


----------



## Tom

Point

TouchÃ©!

(What can I say? I'm a fencer.)


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyIdiot

Touche

Pajamas
(long story)


----------



## Butterfly

Pajamas

Onesie


----------



## Ruby

Onesie

Cosy


----------



## Jackarandajam

Cozy 

Cottage


----------



## Ruby

Cottage

Gingerbread


----------



## BronzeOracle

Gingerbread

Crumbs


----------



## Ruby

Crumbs

Biscuits


----------



## BronzeOracle

Biscuits

Thief


----------



## Ruby

Thief

Hate


----------



## Tom

Hate

Fear


----------



## BronzeOracle

Fear 

Cave


----------



## Ruby

Cave

Dragon


----------



## Butterfly

Dragon

Drake


----------



## BronzeOracle

Drake 

Remoray  (sorry it had to be done!)


----------



## BronzeOracle

OK to use a proper word now...

Drake

Scales


----------



## Butterfly

Scales

Fish


----------



## Ruby

Fish

Catch


----------



## Pemry Janes

Catch

Snag


----------



## Ruby

Snag

Tear


----------



## Tom

Tear

Galaxies

(I thought about space ripping apart, for some reason)


----------



## Ruby

Galaxies

Chocolates


----------



## Butterfly

Chocolates

Thornton's


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Thornton's

Delicious


----------



## BronzeOracle

Delicious

Soup


----------



## Butterfly

Soup

Slurp


----------



## Addison

Slurp

Slurpie


----------



## Butterfly

Slurpie

Slurpier


----------



## Addison

Slurpier

Cute Kid Word


----------



## Pemry Janes

Cute Kid Word

Smurf


----------



## Writeking

Smurf

Snork


----------



## Addison

Snork

Snort


----------



## Tom

Snort

Derision


----------



## Ruby

Derision

Ridicule


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Ridicule

Embarrass


----------



## Ruby

Embarrass

Blush


----------



## BronzeOracle

Blush

Eyes


----------



## Pemry Janes

Eyes

Window


----------



## BronzeOracle

Window

Raindrops


----------



## Addison

Raindrops

Snowflakes


----------



## BronzeOracle

Snowflakes

Nose


----------



## Butterfly

Nose

Out


10/char


----------



## Ruby

Out

Cold

10/char


----------



## BronzeOracle

Cold

Wind

10/char


----------



## Butterfly

Wind

Willows


----------



## BronzeOracle

Willows

Rustle


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Rustle

Bushes


----------



## Writeking

Bushes 

Roosevelts


----------



## BronzeOracle

Roosevelts

Teddy


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Teddy

Bear


----------



## BronzeOracle

Bear

Honey


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Honey

Bees


----------



## Tom

Bees

Terror

(I have melissophobia/apiphobia, a pathological fear of the nasty little critters.)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Terror

War


----------



## Butterfly

War

Worlds


----------



## Ruby

Worlds

Fantasy


----------



## BronzeOracle

Fantasy

Dream


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Dream

Lucid


----------



## Ruby

Lucid

Clear


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Clear

Crystal


----------



## BronzeOracle

Crystal

Palace


----------



## Ruby

Palace

Monarch


----------



## Writeking

Monarch 

Hell (Butterfly)


----------



## Addison

Hall

Corridor


----------



## Pemry Janes

Corridor

Passage


----------



## Addison

Passage

Paragraph/Excerpt


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Paragraph/Excerpt

Essay


----------



## BronzeOracle

Essay

Quill


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Quill

Newpaper


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Newspaper

Column


----------



## Ireth

Column

Corinthian


----------



## Tom

Corinthian

Helenistic


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Helenistic

Kelleristic


----------



## Writeking

Kelleristic

Antagonistic


----------



## Mikelo

Antagonistic

Sparring


----------



## Addison

Sparring

Free Fight


----------



## BronzeOracle

Free Fight

Bottle


----------



## Pemry Janes

Bottle

Spirits


----------



## Mikelo

Spirits

Haunted


----------



## Saigonnus

Shroud

Jackal


----------



## Ruby

Jackal

Day


----------



## Addison

Day

Morning


----------



## Tom

Morning 

Renewal


----------



## spectre

Renewal

Vows


----------



## Addison

Vows

Wedding


----------



## Tom

Wedding

Chapel


----------



## BronzeOracle

Chapel

Angel


----------



## 2WayParadox

Angel 

Cherub


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cherub

Buttocks


----------



## BronzeOracle

Buttocks

Pink


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Pink

Purple


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Purple

Polka Dots

(In _Monsters Univerisity_, a monster says Sully has pink polka dots, but I say they're purple. The above post was the brief argument that went on in my head when I saw that scene.)


----------



## Tom

Polka Dots

German

(Germans love a good polka! Except me. Polka's kind of annoying.)

(Hey Sidekick, I also think Sully's polka dots are purple. A pinkish purple--fuchsia, perhaps?)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

German

Barbarian


(The barbarian to your left with the pink/purple/fuchsia sky in the background has a German name. She also has a bra made of skulls. It is just as ridiculous as a chain mail bikini, but more comfortable. I imagine any outfit is more comfortable than a chain mail bikini.)


----------



## Tom

Barbarian 

Viking

(Hey! Are you sayin' I'm a barbarian?)


----------



## Ruby

Viking

Ship


----------



## BronzeOracle

Ship

Storm

10/char


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Storm

Born

(@Tom, I meant my avatar is a barbarian. The skull bra I mentioned also applies to her only, as far as I know. Wow... what if the skull bra is the only truly original creation I ever come up with? I'm not sure how I'm supposed to feel about that.)


----------



## Tom

Born

Life

(I knew. I was just messing with you. The skull bra is very...imaginative. I'd think all those processes and ridges would chafe, though...)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Life

Death


----------



## Philster401

Death 

End


----------



## 2WayParadox

end 

orobouros


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Orobouros

Snake


----------



## Philster401

Snake

Apophis


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Apophis

Ra


----------



## Philster401

Ra
.....
God


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

God

Religion


----------



## Philster401

Religion 

Christianity


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Christianity

Christ


----------



## Philster401

Christ

Jesus


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Jesus

Savior


----------



## Philster401

Savior 

lord


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Lord

Lady


----------



## Philster401

Lady

Guinevere


----------



## BronzeOracle

Lady

Tramp

/10char


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(I'll just pretend in the above post, Guinevere is associated with the word Tramp. And that leads to…)



Tramp?

Duel!


----------



## Ruby

Duel!

Kill


----------



## Tom

Kill

Oblivion


----------



## Ireth

Oblivion

Void


----------



## Tom

Void

Black hole

(Ireth! You're back! Nice to see you!)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Void

A






Spoiler: a what?



A shamed.


----------



## Tom

Void

Black hole

(Ireth! You're back! Nice to see you!)

Drat, never mind. Sidekick preempted me. 

Ashamed

Downcast (eyes)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

(Tom, you _surrounded_ me! It's like ninja'ing only with more hopeless odds for the ninja'd! Gee whiz, you really are a barbarian!)


Downcast

Overcast


----------



## Tom

Overcast

Buffalo

(Google "western new york overcast" and you'll see why. And yes, yes I am a barbarian.)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Buffalo

Roam


----------



## Ruby

Roam

Wander


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Wander

Wonder


----------



## 2WayParadox

Wonder

Paradox


----------



## Ruby

Paradox

Time travel


----------



## Philster401

Time  travel

The Doctor


----------



## Tom

The Doctor

Tenth

(My favorite)


----------



## Ruby

Tenth

Doctor Who?


----------



## Philster401

Doctor who?

Dalek


----------



## Ruby

Dalek

Exterminate!


----------



## Philster401

Exterminate!

Delete!


----------



## teacup

Delete!

Death Note


----------



## Philster401

Death Note

Light Yagami


----------



## Tom

Light Yagami

Huh?

(Awwwww, I missed the Daleks and Cybermen....)


----------



## 2WayParadox

Huh?

Douche


----------



## Tom

Douche

Jerk


----------



## Philster401

Jerk

Bitch


----------



## Tom

Bitch

Sexism


----------



## Ruby

Sexism

Unfair


----------



## Tom

Unfair

Siblings

(But _Mooooooommm_, that's not _faaaaaiiiirrrrrrrr_...)


----------



## Philster401

Siblings 

Brother


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Brother

Hood


----------



## Philster401

(Brother) hood

Assassin


----------



## Ireth

Assassin

Creed


----------



## Philster401

Creed 

Law


----------



## Ruby

Law

Breaker


----------



## 2WayParadox

Breaker

Judas


----------



## Ruby

Judas

Betray


----------



## BronzeOracle

Betray

Brother


----------



## Ruby

Brother

Comrade


----------



## Pemry Janes

Comrade

Equal


----------



## Butterfly

Equal

Identical


----------



## Philster401

Identical 

twins


----------



## Ireth

twins

pair


----------



## Tom

Pair

Socks


----------



## BronzeOracle

Socks

Jocks


----------



## Ruby

Jocks

Jokes


----------



## Pemry Janes

Jokes

Take


----------



## Philster401

Take 

Steal


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Steal

Tax


----------



## Ruby

Tax

Headache


----------



## teacup

Headache

Migraine


----------



## Writeking

Migraine

Suffering


----------



## Ruby

Suffering

Moan


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Moan

Meetings


----------



## BronzeOracle

Meetings

Snoring


----------



## 2WayParadox

snoring

bear


----------



## Ireth

Bear

Brown


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Brown

Surprise


----------



## Tom

Surprise

Party


----------



## Ireth

Party

Animal


----------



## Butterfly

Animal

Puppy


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Puppy

Hush


----------



## Philster401

Hush

Quiet


----------



## Pemry Janes

Quiet

Still


----------



## Ruby

Still

Waters


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Waters,

Roger


(I saw him live when I lived in Hong Kong. Thankfully, he only performed two non-Pink Floyd songs.)


----------



## Writeking

Roger

Corman


----------



## Ruby

Corman

Films


----------



## BronzeOracle

Films

Camera


----------



## Ireth

Camera

Lens


----------



## Tom

Lens

Fisheye


----------



## Ruby

Fisheye

Needle


----------



## Writeking

needle 

groove


----------



## Ireth

groove

emperor


----------



## Pemry Janes

Emperor

Purple


----------



## Ruby

Purple

Artistic


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Artistic

Only


----------



## Ruby

Only

Lonely


----------



## BronzeOracle

Lonely

Heart


----------



## Rhizanthella

Heart

Mend


----------



## Ruby

Mend

Recover


----------



## 2WayParadox

recover

alakazam


----------



## Ireth

Alakazam

Pokemon


----------



## Tom

Pokemon

Childhood

(Alakazam=Azkaban)


----------



## Ruby

Childhood

Infants


----------



## BronzeOracle

Infants

Cough


----------



## Ireth

Cough

Lozenge


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Lozenge

Nyquil


----------



## Ireth

Nyquil

Medicine


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Medicine

Cabinet


----------



## Ruby

Cabinet

Election


----------



## BronzeOracle

Election 

Speech


----------



## Pemry Janes

Speech

Tongue


----------



## Butterfly

Tongue

Tied


----------



## Ruby

Tied

Prisoner


----------



## Ireth

Prisoner

Azkaban


----------



## Tom

Azkaban

Forbidden


----------



## BronzeOracle

Forbidden

Pandora


----------



## Pemry Janes

Pandora

Jar (It wasn't originally a box)


----------



## Tom

Jar

Jar Jar

[I just watched Episode I, and let me tell you--he drove me insane the whole time.]


----------



## BronzeOracle

Jar Jar

Explosion


----------



## Addison

Explosion

BOOM!


----------



## Tom

BOOM!

Doofenschmirtz

(You know, 'cause he's big on the whole 'self-destruct button' thing. *sigh* My little brother's favorite TV show is slowly but surely invading my life.]


----------



## Addison

Doofenschmirtz

Inator

(I feel your pain Tom Nimenai. At first the show helped inspire my kid sibs to do stuff outside. The songs are good, especially as the writers explore all formats of singing and instrumentals. But then the little butts started singing them all the time! I still wish I have some kind of "Inator" to use on them.)


----------



## BronzeOracle

Inator

Tri-State


----------



## Addison

Tri-State

Area


----------



## Ruby

Area

Perimeter


----------



## BronzeOracle

Perimeter

Guard


----------



## Butterfly

Guard

Welsh


----------



## BronzeOracle

Welsh

Choir


----------



## Ruby

Choir

Singers


----------



## Writeking

Singers

Sopranos


----------



## Tom

Sopranos

Shatter

(As in glass. I apologize to any sopranos I might offend.)


----------



## Ruby

Shatter

Destroy


----------



## Devor

Destroy

Nuclear Launch Detected


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Nuclear Launch Detected

Oh Crap


----------



## BronzeOracle

Oh Crap

Helicopter


----------



## Devor

Helicopter

Parent


----------



## Ruby

Parent

Patent


----------



## BronzeOracle

Patent

Invention


----------



## Ruby

Invention

Creation


----------



## Philster401

Creation 

God


----------



## Devor

God

Supranatural


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Supranatural

Supra-Genius



"Wile E. Coyote… supra-genius!"







So he says "super." The "supra" still triggered the memory, so I'm sticking by that.


----------



## Ruby

Supra-Genius

Exploding coyote!


----------



## Tom

Exploding Coyote

Meep-Meep!


----------



## Ireth

Meep-Meep!

Beaker


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Beaker

Exploding Beaker!






("Shock treatment!" was my stealth edit, but Ireth was too quick.)


----------



## Ireth

Exploding Beaker

Science!


----------



## Devor

Science!

Breaking Bad


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Breaking Bad

Walter


----------



## teacup

Walter

Dennis


----------



## Ireth

Dennis

Menace


----------



## Ruby

Menace

Naughty!


----------



## Addison

Naughty 

List


----------



## BronzeOracle

List

Joust


----------



## FrozenSteam

Joust

Duel


----------



## BronzeOracle

Duel

Pistols


----------



## Gabcy

Pistols

Revolver


----------



## Ruby

Revolver

Revenge


----------



## BronzeOracle

Revenge

Sweet


----------



## Reilith

Sweet

Sour


----------



## Addison

Sour

Patch


----------



## Ruby

Patch

Cabbage


----------



## Reilith

Cabbage

Lettuce


----------



## Elrik Blackhaven

Lettuce

Iceberg


----------



## Ruby

Iceberg

Floats


----------



## BronzeOracle

Floats

Dives


----------



## Reilith

Dives

Drowning


----------



## Ruby

Drowning

Waving!


----------



## BronzeOracle

Waving!

Titanic


----------



## Philster401

Titanic 

Ice


----------



## Reilith

Ice

Melting


----------



## Ireth

Melting

Witch


----------



## BronzeOracle

Witch 

Broom


----------



## TheCatholicCrow

Broom 

Dirt


----------



## Ruby

Dirt

Dust


----------



## Reilith

Dust

Bone


----------



## Ruby

Bone

Skeleton


----------



## Incanus

Skeleton

Key


----------



## Ireth

Key

Lock (/10char)


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Lock

Pick


----------



## Reilith

Pick

Tooth


----------



## Ireth

Tooth

Fairy


----------



## Ruby

Fairy

Magical


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Magical

Hogwarts :biggrin:


----------



## spectre

Hogwarts

snout


----------



## BronzeOracle

Snout

Muddy


----------



## Ireth

Muddy

Puddle


----------



## Addison

Puddie

Puppy


----------



## Ruby

Puppy

Poodle


----------



## BronzeOracle

Poodle 

Pink


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Pink

Purple


----------



## Reilith

Purple

Bruise


----------



## Svrtnsse

Bruise

Pristine


----------



## Reilith

Pristine

Porcelain


----------



## Ireth

Porcelain

Doll


----------



## BronzeOracle

Doll

Spooky


----------



## Ireth

Spooky

Halloween


----------



## Ruby

Halloween

Witches!


----------



## Svrtnsse

Witches!

Abroad


----------



## Ireth

Abroad

Travel


----------



## Ruby

Travel

Journey


----------



## Reilith

Journey

Epic


----------



## Tom

Epic

Fail


----------



## BronzeOracle

Fail

Lesson


----------



## Ireth

Lesson

Learned


----------



## Philster401

Learned

School


----------



## Reilith

School

Knowledge


----------



## Ireth

Knowledge

Power


----------



## Tom

Power

Superhero


----------



## Ireth

Superhero

Comic


----------



## Tom

Comic

Art


----------



## Reilith

Art

Brush


----------



## Ireth

Brush

Paint


----------



## Ruby

Paint

Artist


----------



## Reilith

Artist

Writer


----------



## Ruby

Writer

Stories


----------



## Ireth

Stories

Bedtime


----------



## Reilith

Bedtime

Sandman


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Sandman

Spider-man


----------



## Reilith

Spider-man

Web


----------



## Butterfly

Web

Charlotte


----------



## Ruby

Charlotte

Wilbur


----------



## skrite

Wilbur

Horse


----------



## Rhizanthella

Horse

Fred?


----------



## Ireth

Fred

Flintstone


----------



## Reilith

Flintstone

Miner


----------



## Ireth

Miner

Dwarf


----------



## Reilith

Dwarf

Beard


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Beard

Face


----------



## Svrtnsse

Face

Ur!!!!!!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Ur!!!!!!

Url


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

URL

Internet


----------



## Ruby

Internet

Distraction


----------



## Rhizanthella

Distraction

Homework...


----------



## Devor

Homework...

Evil


----------



## Philip Overby

Goblin

Cat


----------



## Ruby

((Is Philip Overby in disguise?

 Has he forgotten how to play his own game?

And a happy April Fool's Day to you, too!))


Cat

Dog


----------



## Devor

Evil

Goblin

Cat

Dog







^This, but with fur.



@Ruby, is something wrong with the avatars today?  I was getting PMs about my avatar as well, but everything looks fine to me.  Also, I deleted a post with "Evil," "Goblin," and a picture that I never want to think of again, so that could be the confusion?


----------



## The Goblin

(...dog

gone...)



*(Green Elf is about to die!)
________V
















*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Gone

Fishing


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Fishing

Compliments


----------



## The Goblin

(...compliments

chef...)



*(Goblin needs food badly!)
________V
















*


----------



## STEERPlKE

Chef

Bork bork bork hurdy burdy gurdy


----------



## Ireth

Bork bork bork hurdy burdy gurdy

Muppets


----------



## STEERPlKE

Muppets

Green


----------



## Ruby

Green

Kermit

((@Devor Your avator looks okay, but that picture AAAGH!  ))


----------



## The Goblin

(...kermit

hi-ho...)



*(It's not easy / being green)
________V
















*


----------



## Devor

hi-ho...)

Dwarves


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

dwarves 

Gimli


----------



## Ireth

Gimli

Manitoba


----------



## BronzeOracle

Manitoba

Unobtanium


----------



## Tom

Unobtanium

Avatar 

(the James Cameron one)


----------



## BronzeOracle

Avatar

Airbender!!!


----------



## Devor

(Hot) Airbender

Me!


----------



## Tom

Me!

Devour!


----------



## Ireth

Devour!

Om nom nom!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Om nom nom!

Demonic sweater


----------



## Devor

Demonic Sweater

Demonic Jersey


But do I mean the shirt or the state?  Pfft, you know the answer to that.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Demonic Jersey

Jersey Devil


----------



## Elrik Blackhaven

Jersey Devil

Snooky


----------



## BronzeOracle

Snooky

Pooky


----------



## Addison

Pooky

Wooky (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, who knew having that movie ingrained in my memory would be a good thing.)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Wooky

Wookie


----------



## BronzeOracle

Wookie

Medal

<I can't let it go - why doesn't Chewbacca get one??!!  It's racism Mr Lucas!>


----------



## Ruby

Medal

Reward


----------



## BronzeOracle

Reward

Poster


----------



## thedarknessrising

Poster

Boy


----------



## BronzeOracle

Boy

Wonder


----------



## Ireth

Wonder

Bread


----------



## Devor

Bread

Winner


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Winner

Loser


----------



## BronzeOracle

Loser

Takes a fall


----------



## Addison

Takes a fall

Throw the match


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Throw a Match

"Oi, light a match." (_So I Married an Axe Murder_


----------



## Ruby

Oi, light a match."

Smoke!


----------



## Addison

Smoke

Smoldering


----------



## thedarknessrising

Smoldering 

Ruin


----------



## Ruby

Ruin

Despair


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Despair

Hope


----------



## Ruby

Hope

Expectation


----------



## BronzeOracle

Expectation

Great


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Great

Gatsby


----------



## Ruby

Gatsby

Daisy


----------



## BronzeOracle

Daisy

Duke /10char


----------



## Ruby

Duke

Duchess


----------



## Ireth

Duchess








AristoCats


----------



## Ruby

AristoCats

Thomas O' Malley Cat


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Thomas O'Malley Cat 

Cats (the musical)


----------



## Ireth

Cats

Rum Tum Tugger


----------



## Mars Enyalios

Rum Tum Tugger

Jack Sparrow


----------



## Ireth

Jack Sparrow

Savvy


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Savvy

Savannah (GA)


----------



## Addison

Savannah

Terrain


----------



## StannisTheMannis

Terrain 

Terra


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Terra

Firma.


----------



## StannisTheMannis

Firma 

Handshake


----------



## Saigonnus

Handshake - agreement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Agreement

Contract


----------



## Ireth

Contract

Signature


----------



## Saigonnus

Signature - personal style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

personal style

Wild Style (Lego Movie character)


----------



## Ruby

Wild Style

Vampire


----------



## thedarknessrising

Vampire

Transylvania


----------



## Saigonnus

Transylvania - Rocky Horror


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby

Rocky Horror

Show!


----------



## DaFlaminUnicorn

Show!

Television


----------



## Saigonnus

Television

Idiot Box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Idiot box

The Simpsons


----------



## Devor

The Simpsons

Ha. Ha. . . . ehh.


----------



## Ruby

Ha ha ....ehh.

Comedy


----------



## Saigonnus

Comedy

Slapstick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Slapstick

Pine bough.


----------



## Addison

Pine bough

big stick


----------



## Saigonnus

Big Stick

Rule of Thumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devor

Rule of Thumb

Under my Thumb


----------



## Saigonnus

Under my Thumb

Iron Fist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterfly

Iron Fist

Archibald


----------



## Ireth

Archibald

Asparagus


----------



## Saigonnus

Asparagus

Mushy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

Mushy

Peas


----------



## Butterfly

Mushy

Peas


----------



## Devor

Peas

Split-Pea Soup


----------



## Saigonnus

Split-pea soup

Ham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Ham

Bone (I have ten characters now pop up window. You stupid, stupid thing.)


----------



## Saigonnus

Bone

Skeleton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedarknessrising

skeleton

war


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

War 

Peace


----------



## Saigonnus

Peace

Piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

Piece

de Resistance


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

de Resistance

revolution


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

de Resistance

La Resistance


_Sacre bleu! Le ninja! C'est nes pas bon!_


Revolution

Revolver


----------



## Tom

La Resistance

Vive la Revolution!


----------



## Addison

Vive la Revolution!

Marie Antoinette


----------



## Tom

Marie Antoinette

Doll


----------



## Ireth

Doll

House


----------



## Saigonnus

House

Doctor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Doctor

Doctor Who


----------



## Addison

Doctor Who

Phone Booth


----------



## Tom

Phone Booth

Beatles


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Phone Booth

Superman


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Beatles

Beaten

(I gotta start posting first, THEN adding the images/links.)


----------



## Ireth

Beaten

Eggs


----------



## Addison

Eggs

Benedict


----------



## Ireth

Benedict

Cumberbatch


----------



## Ruby

Cumberbatch

Actor


----------



## Saigonnus

Actor

Harrison Ford


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Harrison Ford

Han Solo


----------



## Saigonnus

Han solo

Solo cup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

Solo cup

Red


----------



## Ruby

Red

Arsenal (football club)


----------



## Butterfly

Arsenal

Armoury


----------



## Saigonnus

Armoury

Weapons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedarknessrising

Weapons

Sword


----------



## Saigonnus

Sword 

Lightsabre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Lightsaber

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Obi wan Kenobi (a name I haven't heard in a long time...a long time). 

Qui Gonn Jinn


----------



## Tom

Qui-Gon Jinn

Darth Maul


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Obi-Wan Kenobi

Karate-Chop Action Ken






_"Use the force, Ken." _[SUB]~Barbie



So I'm ninja'd. The last post also somehow leads to Ken in a karate gi. Only it's more like:

NINJA

KEN[/SUB]


----------



## Addison

Karate Chop Action Ken

Action Figure


----------



## Ruby

Action figure

Hero


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Hero

My Dad (aka OMA (Old Man Allen))


----------



## Addison

My Dad

PITA (Pain In The A$$)


----------



## Saigonnus

PITA

Rectal exam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Rectal exam

Final exam


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Final exam

Abandon hope all ye who enter here.


----------



## Tom

Abandon all hope ye who enter here.

Dragon's lair


----------



## Butterfly

Dragon's lair

Welsh Rugby Team's Dressing room


----------



## Addison

Welsh Rugby Team's Dressing room

Bio-hazard zone. (As are all sporting locker rooms before the janitors come through.)


----------

